# Slide Carbon 27,5 X01 2015



## jewadi (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß einer zufällig wie viele dieser Bikes gebaut wurden? Wieso ist das denn schon nicht mehr verfügbar??? Soll "schnell" kann man doch nicht immer bestellen um ein Rad zu bekommen bzw. müssten doch mehr geplant worden sein um mehr Kunden zu bedienen.

Oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Nukem49 (27. Oktober 2014)

Meines Wissens nach ist das Modell ab ca. KW04/2015 wieder verfügbar bzw. lieferbar. Geh mal über die Radon Page (nicht Bike Discount) wähl das Modell aus und dann bestellen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jewadi (27. Oktober 2014)

Ja, danke. Hab mich schon "durchgewurschtelt". Habs auch in anderen Beiträgen gefunden. Mal sehen was draus wird. Ich will auch noch so eins !


----------



## palexg (27. Oktober 2014)

jewadi schrieb:


> Ja, danke. Hab mich schon "durchgewurschtelt". Habs auch in anderen Beiträgen gefunden. Mal sehen was draus wird. Ich will auch noch so eins !



Hehe meins.... was für ne Waffe. 
Viel Glück.


----------



## fissenid (27. Oktober 2014)

palexg schrieb:


> Hehe meins.... was für ne Waffe.
> Viel Glück.


 Ich habe es Samstag getestet..... Geiles TEIL!


----------



## Schiltrac (27. Oktober 2014)

beim X01 scheint einiges schief zu laufen...
meines (am ersten Tag bestell) ist noch immer nicht da. 

Auf meine Nachfrage bei Radon bekam ich auch nur eine übliche Standartantwort: 

"_Viele Faktoren fließen bei der Planung und bei der Durchführung einer laufenden Bandmontage ein, im Vorfeld (ca. 3-5 Monate im voraus) wird bereits ein engmaschiger Produktionsplan ausgearbeitet (eine hohe 5-stellige Stückzahl) um eine pünktliche Fertigstellung zu gewährleisten.
Leider können bereits kleinste Lieferverzüge oder Fehllieferungen seitens der Zulieferer und nicht eingehaltene Fertigungstoleranzen ganze Bandmontagechargen verzögern, hierauf haben wir im Vorfeld der Planung leider wenig bis gar keinen Einfluss."

_
Kann sein, dass es bei der XO1-Modellen also mit dem Lieferanten Probleme gab, die die ganze Produktion beeinflussen.

Grüsse


----------



## jewadi (28. Oktober 2014)

palexg schrieb:


> Hehe meins.... was für ne Waffe.
> Viel Glück.



Da bin ich ja schon etwas neidisch  Coole Sache. Geiles Bike! Kannst Du noch ein paar Fotos posten ? Die sehen immer besser und anders aus als die Fotos im Shop...


----------



## Shane45 (28. Oktober 2014)

Es sieht geil aus! Ich habe das 8 von letztes Jahr. Es ist super! Leicht und wendig. Ich fahre Rennen und frage mich wie Dorf wäre es zu Upgrade für die stabile laufräder, monarch plus und 1x11. Meinungen? Ich denke es wird mir €1000 Kosten


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (1. November 2014)

Endlich konnte ich die erste Ausfahrt Wagen -
Bin total begeistert, wobei ich die Gelände Qualitäten noch nicht getestet habe


----------



## jewadi (1. November 2014)

Genau das meinte ich!  Coole Billder und ebenso cooles Bike. Die "Monster-Sticker" sind auch nicht schlecht. Hat das mit dem Umbau des Remote Hebels problemlos geklappt ? Halterung, oder Kabel zu lang ? Der Rahmen sieht nach Größe M aus. Was wiegt das Bike mit den Pedalen ? Leider ist das Slide erst wieder ab KW4 verfügbar :-/


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (1. November 2014)

Remote Hebel null Probleme,  Kabel bisschen zu lang, macht aber nix.
Ist ein 18 Zoll und Gewicht k.a. und die pins hab ich mir selbst in die Pedale gemacht, scheint zu funktionieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (2. November 2014)

Hallo x01 Fahrer, ich hätte da mal ein kleines Problem mit dem monarch plus rc3 debon air der in unserem bike eingebaut ist.
Genauer gesagt mit dem dreistufigen Druckstufeneinsteller, ich kann, egal in was für einer Einstellung, beim besten Willen keinen Unterschied feststellen in der Dämpfung, weder im Stand noch beim fahren.

Ist das bei euch so ?

Ansonsten funktioniert er eigentlich ganz ordentlich.
Es waren nur im jungfräulichen Zustand beim einfedern im Stand, sehr unschöne metallisch knarzenden Geräusche wahrnehmbar die sich aber verflogen haben ...


----------



## palexg (2. November 2014)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Hallo x01 Fahrer, ich hätte da mal ein kleines Problem mit dem monarch plus rc3 debon air der in unserem bike eingebaut ist.
> Genauer gesagt mit dem dreistufigen Druckstufeneinsteller, ich kann, egal in was für einer Einstellung, beim besten Willen keinen Unterschied feststellen in der Dämpfung, weder im Stand noch beim fahren.
> 
> Ist das bei euch so ?
> ...



Hallo auch,
ja dieses metalische Geräusch am ersten Tag machte mich auch nervös, ging aber schnell weg.
Der Dämpfer war im ersten Moment in allen Stellungen gefühlter Einheitsbrei. Mein SAG stand da auf etwa 35 %. Ordentlich Luft rein - bei 85 kg 230psi = SAG 20 % - und schon waren die Unterschiede deutlich bemerkbar. 
War heute on Tour. 35km und 1000Hm bei ner 11er Schaltung. Puh aber geht besser als ich dachte.
Gruß
PalexG


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (3. November 2014)

Aha sehr interessant....
Das mit ordentlich Luft rein ist mir auch schon aufgefallen , ich war bis jetzt bei 86 kg mit 200psi bei Ca 25-30%, da muß ich wohl nochmal ran ...


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. November 2014)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Aha sehr interessant....
> Das mit ordentlich Luft rein ist mir auch schon aufgefallen , ich war bis jetzt bei 86 kg mit 200psi bei Ca 25-30%, da muß ich wohl nochmal ran ...


Der Debon hat ein höheres Druckniveau als STD .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (3. November 2014)

Ah danke, das ist schon mal etwas beruhigend zu wissen


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (12. November 2014)

Also ich hab heute nochmal eine Runde gedreht bei herrlichem Wetter mit einem fantastischen Radl 
Ich bin super zufrieden ist echt ein Hammer Radl obwohl ich noch nicht mal im richtigen Gelände war, geht verletzungsbedingt leider noch nicht.
Ist ein wahnsinns fahrgefühl, ich komm mir so stark vor als wie wenn ich einen Panzer fahren würde 
Bergauf ist auch der Hit , klebt förmlich am Berg ohne überschlags Tendenzen und die xo1 geht erstaunlicherweise auch ganz gut.

Die Pike ist Top, die bremsen auch ...

Ist eigentlich alles Top bis auf den Dämpfer, der funktioniert grundsätzlich gut, nur die drei Stufen des Hebels haben bei mir beim besten Willen keinen merklichen Unterschied.
Ich hab jetzt schon mit 230 psi 20-25% sag und verschiedenen zugstufen Einstellungen probiert, kein wirklicher Unterschied wobei der Dämpfer grundsätzlich schon auf die Veränderungen reagiert ...
Ich hab auch beim treten immer ein minimales wippen in jeder Hebelstellung das ich im Prinzip nur weg bring wenn ich die zugstufe ziemlich zudreh, dann ist der Dämpfer aber allgemein zu zäh bzw hart ....in allen drei Hebel Stellungen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaar74 (12. November 2014)

Ich hab meines seit 3 Wochen. Ein wirklich tolle Rakete. sowohl Bergauf wie Bergab ein genuss.
Der Testbericht im MountainBike 12/2014 bestätigt nur noch meine Eindrücke.


----------



## slowlifter (12. November 2014)

Heute in Bonn zugeschlagen und ein Testbike gesichert. Leider ein paar Kratzer am Standrohr, dafür aber auch ein anständiger Rabatt und sofort erwerbbar  Freue mich auf die erste Tour am Wochenende.


----------



## Fanner (13. November 2014)

Weiß jemand, ob in Bonn wieder ein paar 2015er Slide Carbon X01 im Laden stehen, oder stand nur das besagte Testbike zum Verkauf?


----------



## slowlifter (13. November 2014)

Habe nur das Testbike gesehen


----------



## slowlifter (16. November 2014)

So Bike wurde am Wochenende mit den oertlichen Waeldern bekannt gemacht. Macht echt Laune. Nur eine Frage, schleift bei euch auch die Kette an der Kettenfuehrung, insbesondere am 42er Ritzel


----------



## palexg (16. November 2014)

Ja, ich habe daraufhin die Führung etwas verbreitert (geschliffen). Jetzt hört man mich nicht mehr...

Gruß
PalexG

PS: X01 ist ein Bike mit Erlebnisfaktor. Klasse Arbeit @Bodo Probst


----------



## slowlifter (16. November 2014)

Danke fuer die Rueckmeldung. Wollte erstmal schauen, ob die Fuehrung horizontal verschiebbar ist, da es nur auf der Innenseite schleift. Ansonsten wird gefeilt


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (17. November 2014)

Schleift bei mir auch ein bischen ...
Wie reagiert dein Dämpfer auf die verstellung min mid firm ?


----------



## slowlifter (17. November 2014)

Daempfer funzt, plattform ist deutlich spuerbar. Die KeFue ist ja aus recht weichem Material, werde sie ein wenig spreizen.


----------



## Schiltrac (17. November 2014)

Ich krieg mein XO1 nächstens.
was ist beim Bike schon vorhanden bezüglich Tubeless??
Laut DT sollte das Tubelessfelgenband dabei sein. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Gruss schiltrac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaka biker (19. November 2014)

Hallo Jungs, 
das Slide würde mir auch gefallen, ist denn jemand der es in der nähe von Neustadt /Wstr. , Kaiserslautern oder Bad Dürkheim fährt ? Vielleicht könnte man ja mal ein probesitzen vereinbaren. Ich denke aber, dass es Gr. 18 sein muss.

Danke und Gruß
Werner


----------



## Aalex (19. November 2014)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Ich krieg mein XO1 nächstens.
> was ist beim Bike schon vorhanden bezüglich Tubeless??
> Laut DT sollte das Tubelessfelgenband dabei sein. Kann das jemand bestätigen?
> 
> Gruss schiltrac



ventile und milch und ab gehts


----------



## slowlifter (19. November 2014)

Waren die Ventile dabei?


----------



## DeadMeat (21. November 2014)

Ist bei dem Bike denn eine 150mm oder eine 125mm Reverb Stealth verbaut?
Speziell bei 18" Rahmen würde es mich interessieren.


----------



## ~joe~ (21. November 2014)

Also in meinen 18' 8.0 is ne 150er verbaut. Daher geh ich mal davon aus, dass die Länge Standard is.
Was ich persönlich auch sehr begrüße


----------



## slowlifter (23. November 2014)

Mal ne Frage zum Cockpit. Stelle ich die Bremshebel richtig ein, 
touchieren sie das Oberrohr, wenn der Lenker entsprechend gedreht wird. Wie löst ihr das Problem? 

Ansonsten war ich etwas irritiert, dass die Zugstufe am Dämpfer komplett offen war. Habe sie mit 3 Klicks geschlossen, welche Einstellung habt ihr?


----------



## czar (24. November 2014)

Hi,
Ich suche das Slide Carbon in 22 Zoll, will jemand vielleicht eins verkaufen wegen einer falschen Größenwahl oder ähnlichem?


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. November 2014)

slowlifter schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zum Cockpit. Stelle ich die Bremshebel richtig ein,
> touchieren sie das Oberrohr, wenn der Lenker entsprechend gedreht wird. Wie löst ihr das Problem?
> 
> Ansonsten war ich etwas irritiert, dass die Zugstufe am Dämpfer komplett offen war. Habe sie mit 3 Klicks geschlossen, welche Einstellung habt ihr?


Zwischen 2-4 Klicks ist Richtig aber an Anfang ist der Debon Air immer etwas Schwierig da die große
Negativ Luftkammer sich über die p. Luftkammer fült daher erst nach so 10 größeren Hüben alles
seine endgültige Perf. erreicht und daher bei der Montage es kaum möglich ist alles richtig Einzustellen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## slowlifter (26. November 2014)

Danke Bodo

Im Slide 160 Thread wurde von Dusius berichtet, dass der Piggy Back seines Debon Air + den Rahmen beruehrt und den Lack beschaedigt hat. Kommt es bei euch an der Stelle auch zum Kontakt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (26. November 2014)

Ich habe gestern die Luft abgelassen um die Kettenlänge zu optimieren. Konnten noch zwei Glieder raus. Ich habe nicht speziell auf Kollisionen geachtet, mir ist aber auch nichts besonderes aufgefallen und ich habe auch nichts gehört. Werde den Rahmen aber heute dort genau anschauen.
Etwas anderes: eine Speiche hat einen rechten Knick in der Nähe des Nippels. Man sieht aber kein Kratzer, muss also eine stumpfe Kraft gewesen sein. Ich werde heute noch ein Foto machen. 
Muss man solch eine Speiche ersetzen?
Ein Setzen der Speichen kann es nicht sein. Da nur eine Speiche und so extrem..
Ich bin mit dem Rad bis jetzt max 1km auf der Strasse gefahren.


----------



## czar (30. November 2014)

Hallo allerseits,

Ich habe mir gestern im Zuge dieser Wasserschadenaktion auch ein Slide Carbon 160 geholt, allerdings das rote X01 SE von 2014, also das da: http://www.megastore.bike/deals/radon-slide-carbon-650b-160-8-0-se/
Jetzt wurde mir von einem Kumpel, der allerdings auch Bikehändler ist und gerne Dinge verkauft, gesagt, ich solle bei meiner Fahrweise plus 90 KG Körpergewicht den regulären Monarch RT3 noch solange er ungenutzt ist bei Ebay reinsetzen, da ich auf jeden Fall nicht ohne den Monarch plus glücklich werde. Schätzt ihr das auch so ein?

Außerdem habe ich gelesen, dass es zu den Laufrädern: DT Swiss XM 1501 Spline 27.5, QR15/X12 
Tubelessventile bei Radon mit dazu gäbe. Bzw. was habt ihr denn überhaupt zu eurem Rad dazubekommen? Ich nämlich nur 2 Entlüftungsspritzen, Reverb Öl und ein allgemeines Heftchen Radon Bikes 2015. Ich wollte mal fragen, ob das vielleicht durch das Chaos da gestern untergegangen ist?

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## rallleb (30. November 2014)

So lange Du keine 1000Hm am Stück(ohne Pause) mit Vollgas runterballerst, würd ich den RT3 einfach mal probieren
Verkaufen kannst ihn immer noch, ich würde Dir eh den Bikemarkt hier empfehlen statt Ebay.


----------



## czar (30. November 2014)

mache ich aber  Ich nutze das Rad schon am oberen Rande des Einsatzspektrums. Ich gehe damit zwar nicht in den Bikepark, aber springe auch künstlich gebaute Doubles über mehrere Meter wenn sie auf der Strecke liegen, droppe von Höhen bis etwa maximal Schulterhöhe, heize 4 Wochen im Jahr in den Alpen und dass auch auf langen Abfahrten und fahre vllt. im Sommer auch mal das ein oder andere Endurorennen. Leider kommt das Gewicht von 90 KG eben noch erschwerend dazu. 
Ich würde den Monarch ja gerne einmal intensiv testen, aber dann werde ich ihn wahrscheinlich nur noch für die Hälfte verkaufen können.

Was ist denn genau der Unterschied? Auf der Sram Webseite halten sie sich relativ bedeckt. Was sitzt denn genau in dem Piggy Bank außen? 
Bei meinem alten DHX Air von Fox hatte der ein eigenes Ventil, mit dessen Luftdruck ich die Federhärte in der Endprogression bestimmen konnte. Wenn ich den bis zum Maximum aufgepumpt habe, ist es auch bei meinem Gewicht kaum durchgeschlagen. Aber bei Rock Shox Solo Air gibt es ja sowieso nur noch ein Ventil für alles, also kann darin auch kaum ein höherer Luftdruck herrschen als in der Hauptkammer?!?
Klärt mich auf


----------



## Schiltrac (30. November 2014)

naja ich bin beim ex-Enduro mit Rp23 auch 2000hm an praktisch einem Stück runter geballert. Der Dämpfer erwärmt sich halt auf so 40 grad. Dies dürfte beim Monarch plus nicht so extrem sein, wegen dem grösseren Oilvolumen und der grossen Oberfläche des Piggys (in dem Normalerweise nur Oil ist für die Dämpfung) (beim alten DHX wurde durch das Boostvalve über den Luftdruck der Gegdndruck eingestellt auf das Dämpfungsoil der compression)


----------



## rallleb (30. November 2014)

2000hm am Stück? Forstautobahn aber...
Der Rest stimmt, die plus Dämpfer haben eine größere Ölmenge und werden auch aufgrund der größeren Fläche besser gekühlt.
Dann brauchst du dir aber nicht den Debon Air plus Dämpfer kaufen, da brauchst du bei gleichem Körpergewicht viel mehr Druck im Dämpfer, was wiederum bei jeder Bewegung komprimiert werden muss und in Wärme umgewandelt wird.
Wenn dann Monarch RC3 plus ohne Debon Air.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czar (30. November 2014)

eine weitere Sache ist mir noch aufgefallen: 
-Der Lockout bzw. die Plattform, die bei meinem Vorgängerprodukt "Fox RP23" (Dämpfer) überhaupt nichts gebracht hat, ist bei meinem Gewicht immer noch nicht so richtig gut. Mit dem Dämpfer bin ich halbwegs zufrieden, der lässt sich zwar nicht komplett versteifen, sinkt aber nur bis 30% des Federwegs ein.
-Bei der Gabel hingegen funktionierte das bei der alten Talas 32 besser. Wenn man da an der rechten Hand zugedreht hat, war zu, als hätte man eine Starrgabel. Der Compression plus Regler mit dem Schloss drauf bringt hingegen kaum was, wenn überhaupt dann nur marginal. Kann man die Plattform über einen weiteren Regler noch besser regulieren bzw. verfestigen?

Ich muss immer erstmal 8 Km Straße fahren, bis ich in interessantes Mountainbike Gebiet komme, da freue ich mich sehr über die Funktion des Lockouts.


----------



## czar (30. November 2014)

was mir ebenfalls Sorgen macht sind das Gewicht und die Nutzungsempfehlung der Laufräder von DT Swiss. An meinem alten Rad hatte ich DT-Swiss EX 1750, die eine ganze Ecke robuster wirkten und da war andauernd etwas kaputt. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit denen hier? http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/XR-1501-Spline-ONE-27-5


----------



## Schiltrac (30. November 2014)

rallleb schrieb:


> 2000hm am Stück? Forstautobahn aber...
> Der Rest stimmt, die plus Dämpfer haben eine größere Ölmenge und werden auch aufgrund der größeren Fläche besser gekühlt.
> Dann brauchst du dir aber nicht den Debon Air plus Dämpfer kaufen, da brauchst du bei gleichem Körpergewicht viel mehr Druck im Dämpfer, was wiederum bei jeder Bewegung komprimiert werden muss und in Wärme umgewandelt wird.
> Wenn dann Monarch RC3 plus ohne Debon Air.




ja okee ab und an ne 1min Pause um die Hände zu entspannen, da kann sich der Dämpfer aber auch kam abkühlen. Nix Waldautobahn, nur feinste Singeltrails: 



 (hier aber mit den DH-lern unterwegs)



czar schrieb:


> eine weitere Sache ist mir noch aufgefallen:
> -Der Lockout bzw. die Plattform, die bei meinem Vorgängerprodukt "Fox RP23" (Dämpfer) überhaupt nichts gebracht hat, ist bei meinem Gewicht immer noch nicht so richtig gut. Mit dem Dämpfer bin ich halbwegs zufrieden, der lässt sich zwar nicht komplett versteifen, sinkt aber nur bis 30% des Federwegs ein.
> -Bei der Gabel hingegen funktionierte das bei der alten Talas 32 besser. Wenn man da an der rechten Hand zugedreht hat, war zu, als hätte man eine Starrgabel. Der Compression plus Regler mit dem Schloss drauf bringt hingegen kaum was, wenn überhaupt dann nur marginal. Kann man die Plattform über einen weiteren Regler noch besser regulieren bzw. verfestigen?
> 
> Ich muss immer erstmal 8 Km Straße fahren, bis ich in interessantes Mountainbike Gebiet komme, da freue ich mich sehr über die Funktion des Lockouts.



mein rp23 hatte am Schluss auch keine merkliche Plattform mehr, aber am Anfang merkte man sie schon.
Der RT3 hat aber eine deutliche Plattform. Du musst aber zw. Lockout und Plattform unterscheiden: Beim Lockout macht der Dämpfer komplett zu. Du hast dann beim fahren auch 0 sag (war zumindest bei meinem DT XM180 so). Die Plattform hilft dir nur ein Schaukeln zu unterdrücken. Mit einem Runden Tritt und Plattform auf firm wippt bei einem Slide gar nix mehr.

Ich hatte auch die ex1750 und jetzt die Spline. Dies aber erst eine Woche. Kann noch nicht viel sagen, sehen aber schon ein wenig filigraner aus.

Ach und zu Tubeless: Bei mir waren auch keine Ventile dabei.

Gruss Schiltrac


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (7. Januar 2015)

Also ich hab meinen Dämpfer eingeschickt und siehe da , jetzt hab ich gleich einen neuen bekommen, der alte war scheinbar nicht reparabel .
Hab ich mir eigentlich gleich gedacht ,das da was nicht stimmt, schon beim ersten einfedern hab ich gedacht, da darf es einfach keine “metallisch knarzende“ Geräusche geben .
Und die Plattform Verstellung funktioniert jetzt auch einwandfrei und das schon drucklos  bzw bei jedem eingestellten Druck !
Mein Dämpfer geht auch nicht am Rahmen an beim einfedern.


----------



## palexg (20. Januar 2015)

Wie kann man nur so herzlos sein....
Ich hatte noch kein besseres Bike!
Was bislang jeder Test bestätigte.
http://m.mountainbike-magazin.de/vi...mtb-radon-slide-carbon-27-5-x01.1289966.2.htm

Gruß
Palexg


----------



## Aalex (20. Januar 2015)

am roten ausm letzten jahr is ein EX spline dran

der ist etwas schwerer, aber auch breiter als er xm. 

nur so..


----------



## slowlifter (20. Januar 2015)

palexg schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur so herzlos sein....
> Ich hatte noch kein besseres Bike!
> Was bislang jeder Test bestätigte.
> http://m.mountainbike-magazin.de/vi...mtb-radon-slide-carbon-27-5-x01.1289966.2.htm
> ...



Hat mit herzlos wenig zu tun. Im Sommer kommen Zwillinge und dadurch bedingt noch nen Umzug.


----------



## palexg (20. Januar 2015)

slowlifter schrieb:


> Hat mit herzlos wenig zu tun. Im Sommer kommen Zwillinge und dadurch bedingt noch nen Umzug.


Mein Glückwunsch.


----------



## slowlifter (20. Januar 2015)

Danke, kommt Stimmung in die Bude


----------



## DeadMeat (21. Januar 2015)

slowlifter schrieb:


> Wer ein Slide X01 in M sucht, inseriere meins auf den gaengigen Plattformen.


Ich habe es nicht gefunden. Hast du mir einen Link dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartschipro (22. Januar 2015)

Hey die ihr X01 modell 2015 schon haben: ist bei euch ein spacer (wie hoch?) unter dem vorbau montiert?
Finde unterschiedliche Fotos und bike-discount schreibt mir es wäre kein Spacer montiert... danke!


----------



## bartschipro (22. Januar 2015)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 332477 Anhang anzeigen 332479 Anhang anzeigen 332481
> 
> Endlich konnte ich die erste Ausfahrt Wagen -
> Bin total begeistert, wobei ich die Gelände Qualitäten noch nicht getestet habe


Ist das ein 50mm Vorbau mit 35mm Klemmung? Lenker 760mm breit? 
Auf der Radon Homepage steht zwar Race Face Turbine, 31,8mm, 760mm, aber ich glaub das nicht so ganz...
Danke und Gruss!


----------



## boarderking (22. Januar 2015)

sieht aus wie eine 35 Klemmung Atlas Vorbau mit 35er Turbine Lenker 760 breit !


----------



## bartschipro (22. Januar 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> sieht aus wie eine 35 Klemmung Atlas Vorbau mit 35er Turbine Lenker 760 breit !


Denke ich auch, wollte das aber gern von jemandem der das bike hat bestätigt haben wenn möglich


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Januar 2015)

Hi,

an den Slide Carbon Modellen 8.0, 9.0 und X01 sind Race Face Atlas Vorbauten mit einer 31,8er Klemmung verbaut, die Race Face Turbine Lenker haben volle 760mm Breite und haben ebenfalls 31,8mm Durchmesser an der Klemmung.

Nur das Slide Carbon Modell 10.0 hat einen Atlas Vorbau mit 35mm Klemmung - gepaart mit einem Race Face Next Lenker, welcher ebenfalls eine 35mm Klemmung hat.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## bartschipro (22. Januar 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> an den Slide Carbon Modellen 8.0, 9.0 und X01 sind Race Face Atlas Vorbauten mit einer 31,8er Klemmung verbaut, die Race Face Turbine Lenker haben volle 760mm Breite und haben ebenfalls 31,8mm Durchmesser an der Klemmung.
> 
> ...


Hi Andi,
danke für die Info! Wie lang ist der Vorbau beim X01 und ist unter dem Vorbau ein Spacer montiert?


----------



## jewadi (26. Januar 2015)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Remote Hebel null Probleme,  Kabel bisschen zu lang, macht aber nix.
> Ist ein 18 Zoll und Gewicht k.a. und die pins hab ich mir selbst in die Pedale gemacht, scheint zu funktionieren



Brauchtest Du eine neue Matchmaker X Schelle ? ...für die rechte Seite?


----------



## Chrisdacross (26. Januar 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> ventile und milch und ab gehts



Sind die Ventile beim Rad dabei?


----------



## DeadMeat (26. Januar 2015)

Chrisdacross schrieb:


> Sind die Ventile beim Rad dabei?


Tubelessventile sind leider nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisdacross (26. Januar 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Tubelessventile sind leider nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten!


Welche muss ich da kaufen? Es gibt welche die sind konisch, funktionieren die? Oder eher DT Swiss?
Ich hatte bis jetzt nur Mavic LR und da waren sie dabei...


----------



## DeadMeat (26. Januar 2015)

Chrisdacross schrieb:


> Welche muss ich da kaufen? Es gibt welche die sind konisch, funktionieren die? Oder eher DT Swiss?
> Ich hatte bis jetzt nur Mavic LR und da waren sie dabei...


Ich warte auch auf mein Slide Carbon und kann es dir daher nicht sicher sagen, aber bisher haben auf allen Laufrädern folgende Ventile funktioniert:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/notubes-universal-tubelessventil-44mm-paar-68067
Ein Paar davon liegt auch schon für mein Slide Carbon bereit 
Ich wüsste auch nicht, warum diese nicht funktionieren sollten. Die kommen durch das Ventilloch, werden angezogen und funktnionieren


----------



## Chrisdacross (26. Januar 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Ich warte auch auf mein Slide Carbon und kann es dir daher nicht sicher sagen, aber bisher haben auf allen Laufrädern folgende Ventile funktioniert:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/notubes-universal-tubelessventil-44mm-paar-68067
> Ein Paar davon liegt auch schon für mein Slide Carbon bereit
> Ich wüsste auch nicht, warum diese nicht funktnionieren soltlen. Die kommen durch das Ventilloch, werden angezogen und funktnionieren



Vielen Dank, habe jetzt genau die bei Amazon (Prime Konto ) bestellt aber 35mm lang, denke das sollte lang genug sein!
Das Dichtband wird sicher vormontiert sein...
Welches Slide hast du bestellt?


----------



## Fanner (30. Januar 2015)

Meines ist vorgestern angekommen 
werde es heute zusammensetzen - bisher macht alles einen guten Eindruck - einzig schade, dass das graue X01 Schaltwerk verbaut wurde, das rot-weiße hat mir optisch etwas besser gefallen... mal schauen, was meine guten alten revell-Farben noch so hergeben


----------



## Chrisdacross (30. Januar 2015)

Fanner schrieb:


> Meines ist vorgestern angekommen
> werde es heute zusammensetzen - bisher macht alles einen guten Eindruck - einzig schade, dass das graue X01 Schaltwerk verbaut wurde, das rot-weiße hat mir optisch etwas besser gefallen... mal schauen, was meine guten alten revell-Farben noch so hergeben



Unboxing-Pics wären toll!
Und ein paar von allen Seiten wenn du es aufgebaut hast! Die auf der Homepage von Radon nur von rechts sind nicht sehr aussagekräftig...


----------



## bartschipro (30. Januar 2015)

Fanner schrieb:


> Meines ist vorgestern angekommen
> werde es heute zusammensetzen - bisher macht alles einen guten Eindruck - einzig schade, dass das graue X01 Schaltwerk verbaut wurde, das rot-weiße hat mir optisch etwas besser gefallen... mal schauen, was meine guten alten revell-Farben noch so hergeben


ich wär froh wenn es nicht in rot/weiss kommt sondern in grau  mal sehen, bekomme meins auch demnächst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fanner (30. Januar 2015)

Unboxing ist leider nicht mehr möglich, da ich es gestern schnell aus meinem Elternhaus holen musste und der Karton nicht ins Auto passte - ist schon ein monströser Karton ... Hier mal zwei Bilder von selbigen


----------



## DH9 (1. Februar 2015)

Fanner schrieb:


> Unboxing ist leider nicht mehr möglich, da ich es gestern schnell aus meinem Elternhaus holen musste und der Karton nicht ins Auto passte - ist schon ein monströser Karton ... Hier mal zwei Bilder von selbigen Anhang anzeigen 355545 Anhang anzeigen 355546


Und zufrieden? Alle parts in Ordnung ohne Defekt? Bei mir war die Kurbelschraube zu lasch angezogen, daher hatte die komplette Kurbel sehr viel Spiel. Dies lies sich aber mit dem korrekten Anzugsdrehmoment berichtigen . Da hat mein Montuer wohl gepennt... Also alles schoen ueberpruefen...


----------



## Fanner (1. Februar 2015)

Alles in Ordung, hier mal ein paar Bilder. Teile sind soweit ich feststellen konnte alle korrekt angezgen- Sieht schon sehr schick aus das Radl ;-)
Allerdings könnte ich mich in den A.. beißen, dass ich der Anleitung von SRAM gefolgt bin und den Triggerhebel für das Hochschalten mit 5 NM angezogen habe - Ergebnis ist ein Triggerhebel mit gebrochener Schelle :-/ Habe Radon mal angeschrieben und hoffe, sie können mir weiterhelfen. Ansonsten kann man bisher absolut nichts negatives berichten, alles prima verpackt und ordentlich zusammengeschraubt. Sobald es draußen nicht vor Salz auf den Straßen so wimmelt und der Triggerhebel wieder funktioniert geht's dann auch endlich in den Einsatz


----------



## Chrisdacross (1. Februar 2015)

Fanner schrieb:


> Alles in Ordung, hier mal ein paar Bilder. Teile sind soweit ich feststellen konnte alle korrekt angezgen- Sieht schon sehr schick aus das Radl ;-)
> Allerdings könnte ich mich in den A.. beißen, dass ich der Anleitung von SRAM gefolgt bin und den Triggerhebel für das Hochschalten mit 5 NM angezogen habe - Ergebnis ist ein Triggerhebel mit gebrochener Schelle :-/ Habe Radon mal angeschrieben und hoffe, sie können mir weiterhelfen. Ansonsten kann man bisher absolut nichts negatives berichten, alles prima verpackt und ordentlich zusammengeschraubt. Sobald es draußen nicht vor Salz auf den Straßen so wimmelt und der Triggerhebel wieder funktioniert geht's dann auch endlich in den Einsatz Anhang anzeigen 356051 Anhang anzeigen 356053 Anhang anzeigen 356054 Anhang anzeigen 356055



Kurbel und Schaltwerk doch rot/weiß!? Das ein oder andere Exemplar wird wohl nur grau bzw. gemixt ausgeliefert! Siehe das von DH9...

Ich hätte es gern rot/weiß komplett! 
Bei der Endmontage liegt das ganze Zeug wahrscheinlich unsortiert in einem riesigen SRAM Karton und alle fassen nur rein und montieren was sie gerade in die Finger bekommen...


----------



## bartschipro (1. Februar 2015)

Chrisdacross schrieb:


> Kurbel und Schaltwerk doch rot/weiß!? Das ein oder andere Exemplar wird wohl nur grau bzw. gemixt ausgeliefert! Siehe das von DH9...
> 
> Ich hätte es gern rot/weiß komplett!
> Bei der Endmontage liegt das ganze Zeug wahrscheinlich unsortiert in einem riesigen SRAM Karton und alle fassen nur rein und montieren was sie gerade in die Finger bekommen...


Hi
wir können ja evt tauschen denn ich will alles schwarz/grau haben und nicht rot weiss!wann kommt dein bike?


----------



## bartschipro (1. Februar 2015)

Fanner schrieb:


> Alles in Ordung, hier mal ein paar Bilder. Teile sind soweit ich feststellen konnte alle korrekt angezgen- Sieht schon sehr schick aus das Radl ;-)
> Allerdings könnte ich mich in den A.. beißen, dass ich der Anleitung von SRAM gefolgt bin und den Triggerhebel für das Hochschalten mit 5 NM angezogen habe - Ergebnis ist ein Triggerhebel mit gebrochener Schelle :-/ Habe Radon mal angeschrieben und hoffe, sie können mir weiterhelfen. Ansonsten kann man bisher absolut nichts negatives berichten, alles prima verpackt und ordentlich zusammengeschraubt. Sobald es draußen nicht vor Salz auf den Straßen so wimmelt und der Triggerhebel wieder funktioniert geht's dann auch endlich in den Einsatz Anhang anzeigen 356051 Anhang anzeigen 356053 Anhang anzeigen 356054 Anhang anzeigen 356055


Cooles teil! Ist da nen spacer unter dem vorbau und wie lang ist der Vorbau?danke!


----------



## Fanner (1. Februar 2015)

Die X01 parts waren original alle in grau, hab mit lackstiften in mühevoller kleinarbeit rot/weiß daraus gemacht und bei den Kurbeln die 3M carbon Lackschutzfolie darüber geklebt - mal schauen, wie lange es gerade am Schaltwerk hält, evtl lass ich mir auch mal Aufkleber fertigen oder frage bei SRAM direkt mal an. Am Vorbau ist alles original von Radon belassen. Die Länge des Atlas hab ich jetzt nicht nachgemessen aber ist ja in der Produktbeschreibung zu finden - glaube 50mm. Werde auch noch die raceface crank boots an der kurbel verbauen, hab die allerdings nur in grün da und das passt leider nicht so zu der rot/weiß grauen kurbel - da kommen noch graue. Ansonsten super bike - wenn nur noch der eine trigger Hebel gebrochen wäre :-/


----------



## bartschipro (1. Februar 2015)

Fanner schrieb:


> Die X01 parts waren original alle in grau, hab mit lackstiften in mühevoller kleinarbeit rot/weiß daraus gemacht und bei den Kurbeln die 3M carbon Lackschutzfolie darüber geklebt - mal schauen, wie lange es gerade am Schaltwerk hält, evtl lass ich mir auch mal Aufkleber fertigen oder frage bei SRAM direkt mal an. Am Vorbau ist alles original von Radon belassen. Die Länge des Atlas hab ich jetzt nicht nachgemessen aber ist ja in der Produktbeschreibung zu finden - glaube 50mm. Werde auch noch die raceface crank boots an der kurbel verbauen, hab die allerdings nur in grün da und das passt leider nicht so zu der rot/weiß grauen kurbel - da kommen noch graue. Ansonsten super bike - wenn nur noch der eine trigger Hebel gebrochen wäre :-/[/QUOTE





Fanner schrieb:


> Die X01 parts waren original alle in grau, hab mit lackstiften in mühevoller kleinarbeit rot/weiß daraus gemacht und bei den Kurbeln die 3M carbon Lackschutzfolie darüber geklebt - mal schauen, wie lange es gerade am Schaltwerk hält, evtl lass ich mir auch mal Aufkleber fertigen oder frage bei SRAM direkt mal an. Am Vorbau ist alles original von Radon belassen. Die Länge des Atlas hab ich jetzt nicht nachgemessen aber ist ja in der Produktbeschreibung zu finden - glaube 50mm. Werde auch noch die raceface crank boots an der kurbel verbauen, hab die allerdings nur in grün da und das passt leider nicht so zu der rot/weiß grauen kurbel - da kommen noch graue. Ansonsten super bike - wenn nur noch der eine trigger Hebel gebrochen wäre :-/


Ah ok Lackstift. Wie du siehst dachten wir es wäre orginal,sieht also professionell aus. Wo auf der Radon page findest du den hinweis zur vorbaulänge? Hat Radon bei dir nen space unter dem Vorbau gelassen? Ist auf der HP ohne Spacer. Mit ist natürlich variabler.


----------



## Chrisdacross (1. Februar 2015)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Hi
> wir können ja evt tauschen denn ich will alles schwarz/grau haben und nicht rot weiss!wann kommt dein bike?



Am Tag der Bestellung wurde die 13. KW angegeben! 
Mir ist's Wurscht, so langs nicht erst im Sommer kommt! 

Tauschen können wir gern! 
Kann dir Bescheid geben wenn's dann da ist! 



Fanner schrieb:


> Die X01 parts waren original alle in grau, hab mit lackstiften in mühevoller kleinarbeit rot/weiß daraus gemacht und bei den Kurbeln die 3M carbon Lackschutzfolie darüber geklebt - mal schauen, wie lange es gerade am Schaltwerk hält, evtl lass ich mir auch mal Aufkleber fertigen oder frage bei SRAM direkt mal an. Am Vorbau ist alles original von Radon belassen. Die Länge des Atlas hab ich jetzt nicht nachgemessen aber ist ja in der Produktbeschreibung zu finden - glaube 50mm. Werde auch noch die raceface crank boots an der kurbel verbauen, hab die allerdings nur in grün da und das passt leider nicht so zu der rot/weiß grauen kurbel - da kommen noch graue. Ansonsten super bike - wenn nur noch der eine trigger Hebel gebrochen wäre :-/



Selbst lackiert? Das ist ja sensationell!!! Ich hätte wahrscheinlich das halbe Bike mit angemalt!!!


----------



## DH9 (1. Februar 2015)

Fanner schrieb:


> Alles in Ordung, hier mal ein paar Bilder. Teile sind soweit ich feststellen konnte alle korrekt angezgen- Sieht schon sehr schick aus das Radl ;-)
> Allerdings könnte ich mich in den A.. beißen, dass ich der Anleitung von SRAM gefolgt bin und den Triggerhebel für das Hochschalten mit 5 NM angezogen habe - Ergebnis ist ein Triggerhebel mit gebrochener Schelle :-/ Habe Radon mal angeschrieben und hoffe, sie können mir weiterhelfen. Ansonsten kann man bisher absolut nichts negatives berichten, alles prima verpackt und ordentlich zusammengeschraubt. Sobald es draußen nicht vor Salz auf den Straßen so wimmelt und der Triggerhebel wieder funktioniert geht's dann auch endlich in den Einsatz Anhang anzeigen 356051 Anhang anzeigen 356053 Anhang anzeigen 356054 Anhang anzeigen 356055


...die klemmung am lenker fuer die schalthebeleinheit ist gebrochen? habe ich das richtig verstanden? das ist aber suboptimal! vielleicht bekommst du ersatz auf kulanz. wie war die zugverlegung? unter dem tretlager musste ich  einen groesseren bogen machen, da beim einfedern des hinterbaus die bremsleitung und huelle des schaltzuges sonst abgerissen  bzw. zu arg gespannt worden waeren bzw am rahmen scheuern... aber ist ja alles kein hexenwerk. die schaffen halt auf akkord...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fanner (1. Februar 2015)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Ah ok Lackstift. Wie du siehst dachten wir es wäre orginal,sieht also professionell aus. Wo auf der Radon page findest du den hinweis zur vorbaulänge? Hat Radon bei dir nen space unter dem Vorbau gelassen? Ist auf der HP ohne Spacer. Mit ist natürlich variabler.



Also bei mir ist ein 10mm Spacer verbaut. Der Vorbeu misst 65mm Länge.

 



DH9 schrieb:


> ...die klemmung am lenker fuer die schalthebeleinheit ist gebrochen? habe ich das richtig verstanden? das ist aber suboptimal! vielleicht bekommst du ersatz auf kulanz. wie war die zugverlegung? unter dem tretlager musste ich  einen groesseren bogen machen, da beim einfedern des hinterbaus die bremsleitung und huelle des schaltzuges sonst abgerissen  bzw. zu arg gespannt worden waeren bzw am rahmen scheuern... aber ist ja alles kein hexenwerk. die schaffen halt auf akkord...



Nee, es ist nur die Klemmung des Hebels für das Hochschalten gebrochen. Bei diesem lässt sich die Reichweite, bzw. der Winkel einstellen. Leider gibt es dieses Teil nicht so ohne weiteres einzeln, daher hoffe ich, dass mir Radon weiterhelfen kann, da wie bereits geschrieben, das von SRAM empfohlene Anzugsdrehmoment eingehalten wurde.


----------



## DH9 (1. Februar 2015)

Fanner schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist ein 10mm Spacer verbaut. Der Vorbeu misst 65mm Länge.
> Anhang anzeigen 356291
> 
> 
> ...


...jetzt... ja ich weiß bescheid. den hebel kann man sogar auf die eigenen wünsche anpassen. schade! ging mir aber auch schon so an meinem müsing habe ich den ritchey wcs vorbau auch mit dem vorgegeben anzuhsdrehmoment angezogen und futsch war die schraube, welche man natürlich leicht nachbestellen kann. ich hoffe du bekommst bald erstaz!


----------



## DH9 (1. Februar 2015)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Hey die ihr X01 modell 2015 schon haben: ist bei euch ein spacer (wie hoch?) unter dem vorbau montiert?
> Finde unterschiedliche Fotos und bike-discount schreibt mir es wäre kein Spacer montiert... danke!


...bei mir auch 10mm spacer. scheint die norm zu sein...


----------



## bartschipro (2. Februar 2015)

DH9 schrieb:


> ...bei mir auch 10mm spacer. scheint die norm zu sein...


Ok danke an dh9 und fanner für die spacerinfo


----------



## Flohman (4. Februar 2015)

Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass die Bremsleitung hinten an die Speichen kommt. Wenn ich sie wieder nach vorne ziehe zieht sie sich nach einigen Metern wieder nach hinten. Das Problem besteht nur bei entlastetem Hinterbau. Was aber natürlich auch während der Fahrt der Fall ist...


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Februar 2015)

Flohman schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass die Bremsleitung hinten an die Speichen kommt. Wenn ich sie wieder nach vorne ziehe zieht sie sich nach einigen Metern wieder nach hinten. Das Problem besteht nur bei entlastetem Hinterbau. Was aber natürlich auch während der Fahrt der Fall ist...


Mach doch mal ein Foto ev. ist der Bremsschlauch an der Bremse nicht richtig gestellt .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Flohman (10. Februar 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Mach doch mal ein Foto ev. ist der Bremsschlauch an der Bremse nicht richtig gestellt .   Gruß Bodo



Der hintere Kabelbinder an der Kettenstrebe war etwas locker. Ich habe da jetzt mal einen neuen montiert. Scheint jetzt zu gehen.


----------



## DeadMeat (17. Februar 2015)

Der X01 Rahmen hat ISCG05, oder?
Die verbaute MRP 1X Kettenführung ist aber an der Direct Mount Aufnahme montiert, an der bei anderen Modellen der Umwerfer sitzt, oder?
Also könnte ich diese durch eine MRP AMG ISCG05 Kettenführung mit Taco ersetzen, wenn ich einen Schutz unter dem Kettenblatt will?
Wäre super, wenn das jemand bestätigen könnte.


----------



## DeadMeat (19. Februar 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Der X01 Rahmen hat ISCG05, oder?
> Die verbaute MRP 1X Kettenführung ist aber an der Direct Mount Aufnahme montiert, an der bei anderen Modellen der Umwerfer sitzt, oder?
> Also könnte ich diese durch eine MRP AMG ISCG05 Kettenführung mit Taco ersetzen, wenn ich einen Schutz unter dem Kettenblatt will?
> Wäre super, wenn das jemand bestätigen könnte.


Kann niemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mineralf (19. Februar 2015)

Mein neues X01 wird erst geliefert, aber ich wollte schonmal vorsorglich Schaltaugen ordern, da ich da letztes Jahr beim 2014er 8.0 mit dem verbauten keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Schaltaugen identisch sind mit letztem Jahr? Irgendwie gabs letztes Jahr aber nur eine Variante bei bike-components, die dann auch gepasst hat. Jetzt gibt es aber 4 Optionen. Typ1 und Typ2 jeweils in "Standard" und "Direct Mount" Ausführung. Kann mir wer sagen welche Variante man da jetzt benötigt? Danke schonmal!
Ich freu mich schon aufs neue Spielzeug Ende März 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Syntace/X-12-Schaltauge-p24465/


----------



## boarderking (19. Februar 2015)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltauge-44553/wg_id-1310

das sollte passen

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltaugenschraube-44555/wg_id-1310

und die Schraube


----------



## Nukem49 (19. Februar 2015)

Soweit ich jetzt mitgekriegt habe brauchst du das hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltauge-44553
und am bestens gleich noch das hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltaugenschraube-44555/wg_id-1310


----------



## mineralf (19. Februar 2015)

Danke boarderking und Nukem49. bike-discount scheint die verschiedenen Varianten noch nicht zu kennen. Die Schraube ist bei bike-discount allerdings "Zur Zeit nicht bestellbar"... Von dem her hat mich der Typ doch noch interessiert.
Typ2 soll laut bike-components für Liteville 601 ab Mk3 passen - wenn man sich die entsprechende Bedienungsanleitung vom Mk3 anschaut findet man auf Seite 14 und 16 Fotos. Typ2 ist offensichtlich was anderes und DirectMount für Shimano und komplett anders: http://syntace.my1.cc/liteville/pdf/Bedienungsanleitung_Liteville_601_Mk3_ver-08.pdf

Dementsprechend gehe ich stark von *"Typ 1" und Standard* aus... Werde ich aber erst in einem guten Monat bestätigen können


----------



## DH9 (19. Februar 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Kann niemand was dazu sagen?


ich meine iscg03. kann aber der aktuelle 05er standard sein. muss nochmal genau nachsehen... leider sind nirgendwo angaben, da der mrp chainguide ja low direct mount hat. sage dir bescheid wenn es noch erforderlich ist...


----------



## DeadMeat (20. Februar 2015)

Ja wäre super, da mein X01 vermutlich KW14 geliefert wird und ich somit nicht selber anchschauen kann. 
Also laut dem Test von dem Vorjahresmodell ist es ISCG05, vermutlich haben Sie am Rahmen nichts geändert.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/12/23/radon-slide-carbon-650b-test/
Eine Bestätigung wäre aber gut, damit ich weiß was ich bestellen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. Februar 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Ja wäre super, da mein X01 vermutlich KW14 geliefert wird und ich somit nicht selber anchschauen kann.
> Also laut dem Test von dem Vorjahresmodell ist es ISCG05, vermutlich haben Sie am Rahmen nichts geändert.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/12/23/radon-slide-carbon-650b-test/
> Eine Bestätigung wäre aber gut, damit ich weiß was ich bestellen muss



Bestätigung: Das Slide Carbon X01 hat eine ISCG 05 Kettenführung 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## DeadMeat (20. Februar 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Bestätigung: Das Slide Carbon X01 hat eine ISCG 05 Kettenführung
> 
> Gruß, Andi


TOP! Danke Andi


----------



## DH9 (21. Februar 2015)

...für alle, die noch auf die Auslieferung Ihres Carbon X01 warten...freut euch darauf.
...das bike fährt sich richtig geil!!!


----------



## Chrisdacross (21. Februar 2015)

DH9 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 362190 ...für alle, die noch auf die Auslieferung Ihres Carbon X01 warten...freut euch darauf.
> ...das bike fährt sich richtig geil!!!



Neid: ON 
Geduld: OFF 

Das Teil sieht auf den normalen Bildern schon viel geiler aus als auf der H&S / Radon Page!!!
In Natura dann bestimmt nochmal so gut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DH9 (21. Februar 2015)

Chrisdacross schrieb:


> Neid: ON
> Geduld: OFF
> 
> Das Teil sieht auf den normalen Bildern schon viel geiler aus als auf der H&S / Radon Page!!!
> In Natura dann bestimmt nochmal so gut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes. In "natura" nochmal geiler! Das geringe Gesamtgewicht ist der Knaller. Habe noch nie ein fully mit so einem niedrigen Gewicht gefahren, welches sowohl im uphill als auch im downhill solch eine überragende performance abliefert!


----------



## Chrisdacross (21. Februar 2015)

DH9 schrieb:


> Yes. In "natura" nochmal geiler! Das geringe Gesamtgewicht ist der Knaller. Habe noch nie ein fully mit so einem niedrigen Gewicht gefahren, welches sowohl im uphill als auch im downhill solch eine überragende performance abliefert!



Hör auf jetzt, mir läuft schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen!!!


----------



## DH9 (21. Februar 2015)

Chrisdacross schrieb:


> Hör auf jetzt, mir läuft schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen!!!


Okay. Ich beende die Lobeshymnen...  Drücke die Daumen, dass dein  Termin eingehalten wird. Man kann es schon seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr ordern bei H&S... Gut gemacht!


----------



## DH9 (1. März 2015)

DT Swiss thru bolt Hinterachse am Slide X01.
Gibt es eine Bezeichnung für das "inlay", welches am hinteren thru bolt system auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite auf der Achse sitzt und in das "kegelförmige" Carbonausfallende greift?


----------



## Tubn (10. März 2015)

Hallo,
Weiß denn jemand woran es aktuell bei der Auslieferung hängt? Ich hatte das Gefühl das M Rahmen in anderen Austattungen schneller verfügbar sind. Gibt es ein Problem mit der Verfügbarkeit der X01 Komponenten?
Ich hatte bestellt da hieß es KW 14, inzwischen soll es KW 20 werden, heul.

Wer hat eigentlich gesagt Vorfreude ist die größte Freude, will mein neues Rad, Jetzt ;-)

Danke


----------



## Chrisdacross (10. März 2015)

Tubn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Weiß denn jemand woran es aktuell bei der Auslieferung hängt? Ich hatte das Gefühl das M Rahmen in anderen Austattungen schneller verfügbar sind. Gibt es ein Problem mit der Verfügbarkeit der X01 Komponenten?
> Ich hatte bestellt da hieß es KW 14, inzwischen soll es KW 20 werden, heul.
> 
> ...



Servus, 
der Liefertermin, der ausgewiesen war als du bestellt hast, ist der für dich geltende! 
Ich habe am 26.01. bestellt und da war die 14. KW angegeben und laut H&S können sie den Termin halten! 
Also sollte deins auch in der 14./15. KW kommen...

Somit müssen wir noch 3 Wochen Nägel kauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (10. März 2015)

hey leute; thema dämpfer:

a) weiß jemand wie das mit dem dämpfer und platz für trinkflasche aussieht?
b) ich brauch den "+" eigentlich sowieso nicht und würde lieber den normalen rt3 haben. ich nehme nicht an, dass Radon sonderwünsche bzgl des dämpfers annimmt, oder?
und wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind die dämpfer irgendwie speziell abgestimmt, das heißt ich sollte da im fall der fälle nicht irgendeinen x-beliebigen rt3 einbauen, oder?

c) gibts hier irgendjemanden, der - wie ich - (ab den späten 90ern XD) im Cross Country sozialisiert wurde, mittlerweile AM/Enduro fährt und mir seine eindrücke zum Slide mitteilen könnte?


----------



## greifswald (10. März 2015)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> hey leute; thema dämpfer:
> 
> a) weiß jemand wie das mit dem dämpfer und platz für trinkflasche aussieht?



Beim 22"-Rahmen kein Problem. 700ml Nalgene-Flasche, 750ml 08/15-Flasche sowie 1L "Xtreme"-Roseflasche passen bei mir in einen Billigen Carbon-Halter. Bei der 1L-Flasche ist es oben knapper und es klapperte bei der Abfahrt. Evtl. kam die Flasche an den Rahmen. Dürfte aber eher ein Flaschenhalterproblem sein



Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> c) gibts hier irgendjemanden, der - wie ich - (ab den späten 90ern XD) im Cross Country sozialisiert wurde, mittlerweile AM/Enduro fährt und mir seine eindrücke zum Slide mitteilen könnte?



Haha, ja. Zuerst mit dem Baumarkt-BMX als Kind im Wald gewesen, dann mit Stahl-MTB, dann ungefedertes Alu-MTB und dann seit 1999 mit einem Cannondale SV600 Fullly (zuerst mit 50mm Headshok, dann 110mm Lefty) bis zum Slide X01, welches vor kurzem kam.

Ich weiß jetzt, warum die Eingeborenen mit Downhillbikes komisch geguckt haben, wenn ich die Strecken mit dem Cannondale runter bin. Mit dem Slide sind alle Strecken erheblich einfacher. Fehler wurden beim CD sofort bestraft, das Slide fängt ERHEBLICH mehr ab. Das führt dazu, dass ich nicht mehr so lange überlege, bis ich neue Rampen teste. Ich hätte die Sprünge auch mit dem CD gepackt, aber eben mit mehr Risiko bei der Landung.

Eine technisch anspruchsvollere steile wurzeldurchsetze langsam gefahrene Abfahrt ist nun nicht mehr so anspruchsvoll - ich muss die jetzt mal schneller fahren, damit sie mehr Spaß macht.

Meine Befürchtung, dass sich ein 160mm-Rad träger anfühlt, als ein 100mm-Oldschoolbike ist nicht eingetreten. Bergauf geht das Rad auch super - ich fahre allerdings nicht auf Zeit, sondern zum Spaß. Meine extrem steile Testrampe hat das Rad auch super gemeistert.

Ich brauchte eine Weile, um mich an den Lenker zu gewöhnen. Der Hans-Dampf am Hnterrad ist mir für festen Boden und "Strecke machen" zu griffig. Auf dem CD sitzt ein 2,2er MK2 Racesport drauf. 

Ich bin mit dem Rad rundum zufrieden und werde entgegen meiner ursprünglichen Planung das Cannondale abgeben.

Sehr angenehm finde ich, dass das Rad durchweg gut zusammengestellt ist und ich keine versteckten Billig-Mogelteile gefunden habe. Auch die Reifenwahl ist passend.

Tubelessready stimmt i.ü. voll und ganz: Tape klebt schon drauf, also nur: Schlauch (Schwalbe 13A) raus, Ventil + Milch rein und kräftig pumpen.

Ach ja: Das X01 wiegt mit Exustar PM 251-Klickpedalen (300g?) 12,7 Kg in 22" (wg. Tubeless + anderen Griffen nun aber weniger)


----------



## Col. Kurtz (10. März 2015)

ad dämpfer: für mich wärs halt 18"...

ad fahrdynamik:
das klingt doch gut. ich bin etwas ambitionierter CC gefahren und war daher mein leben lang nur auf richtigen rennfeilen unterwegs. was ich mittlerweile mache ist aber wohl tatsächlich AM. das slide bin ich im shop probegefahren (lächerlich..) bzw bin herumgehoppelt und hab mich darauf sehr wohl gefühlt (überhaupt nicht träge - sogar überraschend spritzig).
nachdem ich ein specialized stumpy FSR 29 gefahren bin, hab ich aber ein bisschen die angst dass mir diese eigenschaft: "Eine technisch anspruchsvollere steile wurzeldurchsetze langsam gefahrene Abfahrt ist nun nicht mehr so anspruchsvoll - ich muss die jetzt mal schneller fahren, damit sie mehr Spaß macht." ... ein bisschen den spaß an weniger steilem/technischem technischen geläuf nehmen könnte, wo man mit einem CC bike messerscharfe linien fahren und jedes steinchen beachten muss - und viel spaß dabei haben kann. 

macht so ein bike den typischen mittelgebirgstrail nicht etwas fad?


----------



## greifswald (10. März 2015)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> macht so ein bike den typischen mittelgebirgstrail nicht etwas fad?



Nein - zumindest ich habe jetzt mehr Spaß. Ich bin am Ende auch weniger CC, als eher AM gefahren (so würde man das wohl heute nennen) und die Lefty war regelmäßig am Limit. Nun sind zwar einige Abfahrten weniger knifflig, aber dafür habe ich auch wieder erheblich mehr Optionen und kann mich an neue Herausforderungen heranwagen, die vorher nicht denkbar waren.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (10. März 2015)

hmm. für mich ist CC ungleich tour, sondern geballer am limit in jedem gelände. ich bin jemand, der auch am gardasee mit kindskopfgroßem geröll, wo andere nurmehr eine prüfung/strafe gottes sehen, spaß auf einem CC-bike herausschinden kann. 
in mittelgebirgen steh ich selten vor herausforderungen, die ich als knifflig bezeichnen würde. in etwas schlimmerem gelände erwisch ich mich aber schon manchmal beim gedanken "mit dickeren bremsen und mehr federweg hättest du hier deutlich mehr spaß [referenz zb königstuhl heidelberg]"
ich frag mich halt ob der technische anspruch, den man auch auf einfacheren trails mit speed oft noch herauskitzeln kann, nicht mit dem federweg verloren geht...


----------



## DeadMeat (11. März 2015)

Chrisdacross schrieb:


> Servus,
> der Liefertermin, der ausgewiesen war als du bestellt hast, ist der für dich geltende!
> Ich habe am 26.01. bestellt und da war die 14. KW angegeben und laut H&S können sie den Termin halten!
> Also sollte deins auch in der 14./15. KW kommen...
> ...


Dito. Am 26.01. bestellt. Damals war KW13 angegeben. Am 19.02 habe ich eine Mail bekommen, dass das Bike in der KW14 aus der Produktion erwartet wird und danach sofort ausgeliefert. Ich rechne also somit mit KW15.


----------



## 00Bike (13. März 2015)

Ich hab meins am 26.12.14 bestellt (Größe: 18"). Aufgrund der Feiertagszeit wurde der damalige Liefertermin KW 4 zu Beginn des Jahres auf KW 13/14 gelegt. Vor knapp zwei Wochen hat Bike-Discount den Termin unter Vorbehalt bestätigt.

Doch heute kam die typische Freitag der 13 E-Mail :
_
Sehr geehrter 00Bike ,

vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung in unserem Hause und Ihre Entscheidung für ein Radon-Fahrrad!
Bei der momentanen Auftragslage für Ihr Radmodell erwarten wir die Anlieferung Ihres bestellten Rades aus unserer Produktion in der KW 15, die Auslieferung an Sie erfolgt kurz nach Wareneingang bei uns.
Sie erhalten bei Versand Ihrer Sendung noch eine gesonderte Versandbestätigung per Email, diese enthält dann auch die entsprechenden Sendungsnummern für die Paketverfolgung.
Bitte beachten Sie, das der von uns genannte Termin noch leicht variieren kann.
Wir bedanken uns für Ihre Geduld.Für Rückfragen stehen wir Ihnen selbstverständlich gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus der Grafschaft_

Da verspätet sich nicht nur der Weihnachtsmann sondern nun auch noch der Osterhase. Wenn es KW 16 da ist bin ich heilfroh.

Grüße,
00Bike


----------



## Chrisdacross (13. März 2015)

00Bike schrieb:


> Ich hab meins am 26.12.14 bestellt (Größe: 18"). Aufgrund der Feiertagszeit wurde der damalige Liefertermin KW 4 zu Beginn des Jahres auf KW 13/14 gelegt. Vor knapp zwei Wochen hat Bike-Discount den Termin unter Vorbehalt bestätigt.
> 
> Doch heute kam die typische Freitag der 13 E-Mail :
> _
> ...



Die selbe Mail habe ich heute auch bekommen...


----------



## DeadMeat (13. März 2015)

Dito. KW15 wurde heute für 18" genannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fluidman8 (21. März 2015)

ich hoffe auch dass sie KW15 jetzt einhalten werden,als ich anfang Janual bestellt hatte hiess es dass KW13 geliefert wird.. dann kam eine mail im februar dass es jetzt KW14 wird und letzte woche dann die email dass es KW15 wird... dabei wurde mir ursprünglich versichert dass die termine am zeitpunkt der bestellung eingehalten werden können.


----------



## Chrisdacross (22. März 2015)

Wer hat eigentlich behauptet das Vorfreude die schönste Freude ist...?


----------



## everywhere.local (22. März 2015)

Hey Leute,
ich möchte auch das Slide C X01 bestellen.
Bin ca. 1,80 und Schrittlänge ist so 83. Da sollten die 18" ja OK sein, oder?
Nun habe ich 2 Möglichkeiten. a) ich bestelle bei Bikediscount nach Deutschland zu meinen Eltern und führe es persönlich aus - oder b) ich bestelle es direkt bei bike-solutions.ch und hole es beim Importeur ab.
Vorteil bei zweiterem ist, dass ich jetzt schon bestellen kann. BD nimmt erst wieder bestellungen ab ca. KW 15 entgegen.
Was denkt ihr geht schneller?
Puh... Mitte Mai (wenn alles klappt)... da liegt hier ja schon fast wieder Schnee 

MfG
Basti


----------



## palexg (22. März 2015)

Ich versichere euch, das warten lohnt sich.
Ich fahre es nun seit Oktober jede Woche mit einem fetten Grinsen im Gesicht.
 @BODOPROBST
Gruß
PalexG


----------



## DeadMeat (22. März 2015)

palexg schrieb:


> Ich versichere euch, das warten lohnt sich.
> Ich fahre es nun seit Oktober jede Woche mit einem fetten Grinsen im Gesicht.
> @BODOPROBST
> Gruß
> PalexG


Wenn ich dich unterwegs mit dem Schutzblech sehen würde, hätte ich auch ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht 
Sorry....


----------



## palexg (22. März 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich unterwegs mit dem Schutzblech sehen würde, hätte ich auch ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht
> Sorry....


Das so viele was gegen Schutzbleche haben. Der Mudhugger ist top. Da wackelt nichts und schützt mich vor Bäh und mein Carbonrahmen vor schlägen. Jedem das seine ... und das ist meins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeadMeat (22. März 2015)

palexg schrieb:


> Das so viele was gegen Schutzbleche haben. Der Mudhugger ist top. Da wackelt nichts und schützt mich vor Bäh und mein Carbonrahmen vor schlägen. Jedem das seine ... und das ist meins!


Die Funktion ist sicher top. War ja auch nicht böse gemeint. Hab so ein gewaltiges Teil halt noch nie gesehen 

Aber warum bindest du denn ne Satteltasche um die Reverb? Das schränkt doch die Funktion gewaltig ein.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (22. März 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich möchte auch das Slide C X01 bestellen.
> Bin ca. 1,80 und Schrittlänge ist so 83. Da sollten die 18" ja OK sein, oder?
> Nun habe ich 2 Möglichkeiten. a) ich bestelle bei Bikediscount nach Deutschland zu meinen Eltern und führe es persönlich aus - oder b) ich bestelle es direkt bei bike-solutions.ch und hole es beim Importeur ab.
> ...



Wenn Du es selber ausführst, sparst Du Dir noch ca. 170 CHF Verzollungsgebühr durch die Spedition. Bei Bikesolution.ch ist der MWST Vorteil durch die Verzollung so gut wie weg. Wenn Du es selber machst nicht.

Du musst es dann halt selber zusammenbauen und einstellen. Schaltung hat nicht gepasst, KeFü auch nicht und mein Steuersatz war trocken. Den hat mein lokaler Trek Händler nachgefettet und alles überprüft und eingestellt.


----------



## everywhere.local (22. März 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Wenn Du es selber ausführst, sparst Du Dir noch ca. 170 CHF Verzollungsgebühr durch die Spedition. Bei Bikesolution.ch ist der MWST Vorteil durch die Verzollung so gut wie weg. Wenn Du es selber machst nicht.
> 
> Du musst es dann halt selber zusammenbauen und einstellen. Schaltung hat nicht gepasst, KeFü auch nicht und mein Steuersatz war trocken. Den hat mein lokaler Trek Händler nachgefettet und alles überprüft und eingestellt.



Danke für die Antwort!
Sämtliche Montage-Sachen sind eigentlich kein Problem für mich. 
Die Frage ist halt, wie ich am *schnellsten *an mein Bike komme


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (22. März 2015)

Schneller  bekommt es Bikesolution auch nicht. Die beziehen es ja auch aus Bonn. Sonst ein anderes Modell nehmen. Nicht alle sind momentan vergriffen. Sonst geduldig warten.


----------



## everywhere.local (22. März 2015)

naja, ich möchte eigentlich keine Kompromisse eingehen, da warte ich lieber. 
zumal es "nur" ein Zweit-Bike werden soll. Wenn ich damit nicht 100pro zufrieden bin, dann fahre ich den ganzen Sommer mit meinem Demo Downhill und das Enduro steht rum. Das will ich vermeiden 

bin halt echt unentschlossen. würde am liebsten diese Woche bei Bikesolution bestellen


----------



## tellhofkind (28. März 2015)

Hallo,
bin zur Zeit mit einem Swoop unterwegs, ist nun soweit fertig als Parkbike aufgebaut. Spare schon fleissig auf ein Carbon-Enduro-Bike und bin im Moment bei Slide X01, Canyon Strippe CF oder YT Capra hängengelieben?! Gibt es denn auch etwas "auszusetzen" am Slide Carbon? Man liest ja nur positives?! Bin über jedwede Rückmeldung dankbar!!!


----------



## Tubn (28. März 2015)

tellhofkind schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin zur Zeit mit einem Swoop unterwegs, ist nun soweit fertig als Parkbike aufgebaut. Spare schon fleissig auf ein Carbon-Enduro-Bike und bin im Moment bei Slide X01, Canyon Strippe CF oder YT Capra hängengelieben?! Gibt es denn auch etwas "auszusetzen" am Slide Carbon? Man liest ja nur positives?! Bin über jedwede Rückmeldung dankbar!!!


Hi Teilhofkind,
Das wares auch meine 3 Kandidaten, habe dann im Januar das Slide bestellt und jetzt soll es in kw15 kommen, leider eine Woche zu spaet für Ostern in Finsle aber bis dato habe ich auch nichts negatives gehört außer das es mit dem normalen Monarch nicht so prall sein soll. Viel Glück bei der schwierigen Entscheidung


----------



## DeadMeat (29. März 2015)

Lenkwinkel dürft anscheinend ein bisschen flacher sein. Ich werd es wohl auch kw15/16 bekommen. Vielleicht ist es aber auch nichts negatives


----------



## everywhere.local (29. März 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Lenkwinkel dürft anscheinend ein bisschen flacher sein. Ich werd es wohl auch kw15/16 bekommen. Vielleicht ist es aber auch nichts negatives


wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## DeadMeat (29. März 2015)

An dem einen Tag an dem die Charge, die wohl KW15 bei Bike-Discount angeliefert wird, bestllbar war -> 26.01.2015


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisdacross (29. März 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> An dem einen Tag an dem die Charge, die wohl KW15 bei Bike-Discount angeliefert wird, bestllbar war -> 26.01.2015


Meins hab ich auch am 26.01. bestellt... 
Bin gespannt ob sie die Lieferung nochmal verschieben...

So langsam wirds Zeit, dass es kommt, mir tut schon der Arsch weh vom Hardtail heizen...


----------



## tellhofkind (2. April 2015)

Falls es (rein hypothetisch) jemanden unter euch gibt der sein Slide demnächst oder in der Zukunft verkaufen möchte bitte unbedingt bei mir melden!!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. April 2015)

An alle wartenden (und potentiellen) Slide XO1 Kunden: Gute Nachrichten!
Heute und nächsten Mittwoch 08.04. bekommen wir die rückständigen Bikes aus unserer Produktion, alle bestehenden Bestellungen werden damit gedeckt und egalisiert werden können.
Wir werden das Slide ende nächster Woche dann wieder bestellbar in unserem Webshop machen, der nächste Auslieferungstermin (für neue Bestellungen) wäre dann voraussichtlich die KW 20/21!
Danke für Eure Geduld, jetzt heisst es wieder 'Slide on...'!

Gruß Micha


----------



## mohlo (3. April 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Die Funktion ist sicher top. War ja auch nicht böse gemeint. Hab so ein gewaltiges Teil halt noch nie gesehen


Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum er an das schöne Rad solche grausigen Schutzbleche anbringt. Die könnten galt von Colani designt sein. Auch wenn sie aus Carbon sind - ich würde mir niemals solche Trümmer ans Bike schrauben. Optisch eine einzige Katastrophe. Sorry... das geht gar nicht!


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. April 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum er an das schöne Rad solche grausigen Schutzbleche anbringt. Die könnten galt von Colani designt sein. Auch wenn sie aus Carbon sind - ich würde mir niemals solche Trümmer ans Bike schrauben. Optisch eine einzige Katastrophe. Sorry... das geht gar nicht!


Freud mich dir das Slide Gefällt aber seid Tolerant und last jeden das Seine machen.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## DeadMeat (3. April 2015)

Natürlich. Kenn jeder machen wie er will.  Es war vielleicht von mir auch eine Kurzschlussreaktion. Ich hab solche Schutzbleche das erste mal gesehen und stand noch unter Schock als ich den ersten Beitrag dazu geschrieben hab.
Leben und leben lassen


----------



## Chrisdacross (3. April 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Natürlich. Kenn jeder machen wie er will.  Es war vielleicht von mir auch eine Kurzschlussreaktion. Ich hab solche Schutzbleche das erste mal gesehen und stand noch unter Schock als ich den ersten Beitrag dazu geschrieben hab.
> Leben und leben lassen


Aber auch vollkommen verständlich, das ist so wie eine riiiiieeesige Warze im Gesicht, man kann einfach nicht wegschauen...


----------



## mohlo (3. April 2015)

Wer Angst hat vor Steinschlägen, dem empfehle ich die Radon 3M Folie. Hält super, schützt hervorragend den Lack und ist quasi unsichtbar. Wer beim Mountainbike nicht schmutzig werden möchte, hat sich meiner Meinung nach das falsche Hobby ausgesucht.


----------



## everywhere.local (4. April 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> An alle wartenden (und potentiellen) Slide XO1 Kunden: Gute Nachrichten!
> Heute und nächsten Mittwoch 08.04. bekommen wir die rückständigen Bikes aus unserer Produktion, alle bestehenden Bestellungen werden damit gedeckt und egalisiert werden können.
> Wir werden das Slide ende nächster Woche dann wieder bestellbar in unserem Webshop machen, der nächste Auslieferungstermin (für neue Bestellungen) wäre dann voraussichtlich die KW 20/21!
> Danke für Eure Geduld, jetzt heisst es wieder 'Slide on...'!
> ...



Hallo Micha,

danke für deinen Post. Heißt das, ALLE bis dahin eingegangen Bestellungen sind gedeckt?
Ich habe in der Schweiz über JR bike solutions als Importeur bestellt - 25.3.
Ich lese jetzt heraus, dass mein Bike VOR KW20 kommt. Stimmt das, oder ist das nur Wunschdenken meinerseits? Mein Händler gab mir nämlich vor einer Woche Juni als Orientierung an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (5. April 2015)

Tag Radonierer werde wohl in der 20KW auch zu schlagen. Solange darf ich eh nicht Biken da ich meine Schulter ziemlich demoliert habe. War jetzt ein langer Weg bis ich mich zum X01....Trek Slash 9 und Giant Reign hatten noch versucht das Gute in mir zu Schwarzen-Seite zu lenken


----------



## DeadMeat (6. April 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> ...werde wohl in der 20KW auch zu schlagen...


Du musst Ende dieser Woche zuschlagen, damit du es KW20 bekommst!


----------



## Thebike69 (6. April 2015)

Aber es ist doch ein bestellstop für Größe 18".
Oder mache ich da etwas falsch?


----------



## mohlo (6. April 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Oder mache ich da etwas falsch?
> Anhang anzeigen 375505


Ja, denn da steht ja, dass die Modelle voraussichtlich wieder ab ENDE KW 15 bestellbar sind. Und heute ist ja erst ANFANG KW 15. ;-)


----------



## Thebike69 (6. April 2015)

Ja, und ich brauche mit 179cm 18" und da kann man erst wieder ab KW20 ordern.


----------



## mohlo (6. April 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Ja, und ich brauche mit 179cm 18" und da kann man erst wieder ab KW20 ordern.


Bei mir steht: "Alle Größen werden voraussichtlich ende der Kalenderwoche 15 wieder bestellbar sein"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeadMeat (6. April 2015)

Schau doch mal ein paar Beiträge weiter oben. Da schreibt der Micha doch auch folgendes:



Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Wir werden das Slide ende nächster Woche dann wieder bestellbar in unserem Webshop machen, der nächste Auslieferungstermin (für neue Bestellungen) wäre dann voraussichtlich die KW 20/21!


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/slide-carbon-27-5-x01-2015.732424/page-6#post-12828602


----------



## Thebike69 (6. April 2015)

Ich komme nicht zu meiner Bestellung 
Erst KW 20


----------



## Chrisdacross (6. April 2015)

Was ist daran so schwer? Ende !!!DIESER!!! woche bestellbar, ab ca. !!!20.KW!!! lieferbar...

Mal davon ab, wenn alles gut geht hab ich meins Ende dieser Woche...


----------



## Thebike69 (6. April 2015)

Jeeeetzt hab ich es geeeeschnallt


----------



## DeadMeat (7. April 2015)

Bike wurde versendet


----------



## Chrisdacross (7. April 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Bike wurde versendet


Ich dreh durch!!!
Wann hast du Bescheid bekommen?


----------



## DeadMeat (7. April 2015)

Heute Abend kam die Versandbestätigung. Laut Paketverfolgung war es heute Mittag schon in der Zentrale in Koblenz


----------



## Chrisdacross (8. April 2015)

Verpackt wurde es schonmal..


----------



## 00Bike (8. April 2015)

Ausgepackt wurde es schonmal 


 ... aufgebaut später (Arbeit ruft)


----------



## Thebike69 (8. April 2015)

Für denn Tag, hätte ich Urlaub genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (8. April 2015)

SCHLUSS JETZT. ICH WILL AUCH!


----------



## Chrisdacross (8. April 2015)

Ich krieg gleich nen Infarkt, wie lange hat es denn bei euch von der Versandbestätigung bis zur Ankunft gedauert?


----------



## everywhere.local (8. April 2015)

ACHSO:
Auch, wenn ich es niemandem gönne, bis meins da ist:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ich strampel dann halt mit meinem "Enduro Evo Expert"-Spontankauf


----------



## 00Bike (8. April 2015)

Chrisdacross schrieb:


> Ich krieg gleich nen Infarkt, wie lange hat es denn bei euch von der Versandbestätigung bis zur Ankunft gedauert?


Donnerstag (2.4.15) kam die Versandbestätigung und am selben Tag hat auch die Spedition angerufen und verkündet, dass heute (8.4.15) durch die Feiertage der frühestmögliche Termin ist. Um 10 Uhr war es dann da. Alles reibungslos über die Bühne gegangen.


----------



## DeadMeat (8. April 2015)

Chrisdacross schrieb:


> Verpackt wurde es schonmal..


Meins ist schon Zuhause, nur ich noch nicht 


00Bike schrieb:


> Donnerstag (2.4.15) kam die Versandbestätigung und am selben Tag hat auch die Spedition angerufen und verkündet, dass heute (8.4.15) durch die Feiertage der frühestmögliche Termin ist. Um 10 Uhr war es dann da. Alles reibungslos über die Bühne gegangen.


Bei mir gestern Versendet bzw. abgeholt durch DHL Fracht und heute geliefert. Ohne Anruf


----------



## Chrisdacross (8. April 2015)

Ich drehe durch, ich will am Freitag über's Wochenende weg! 
Wenn der Postheini das Ding vor der Tür abstellt krieg ich nen Stromausfall!!!! 

So, jetzt hört auf zu prahlen! Ich will's nicht wiiiiiiisssssssen!


----------



## Chrisdacross (8. April 2015)

Montag!!! Yeeees!!!


----------



## Thebike69 (8. April 2015)

Chrisdacross schrieb:


> Montag!!! Yeeees!!!


Wenn die Post nicht streikt


----------



## hoppo (8. April 2015)

Hallo Leute, heute nachmittags waren alle Größen auf "Lager" - hab gleich eins bestellt. Bin gespannt, ob das "auf Lager" auch wirklich bedeutet, dass es ca. in einer Woche geliefert wird.
Hat von euch auch einer eins abbekommen (X01)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (8. April 2015)

Bei mir geht nix??????


----------



## hoppo (8. April 2015)

es war nur ganz kurz am Nachmittag bestellbar - jetzt ist alles wieder auf "rot", also wieder nicht bestellbar


----------



## Thebike69 (8. April 2015)

Wo bikest du???? Damit ich dir mal ein Stöckchen ins Vorderrad stecken kann


----------



## Zachi07 (8. April 2015)

Heute Nachmittag bestellt und schon bezahlt. Hoffe es kommt nächste Woche. Endlich gutes Wetter, perfekt für die erste Ausfahrt...


----------



## Chrisdacross (8. April 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Wenn die Post nicht streikt


Dann fackel ich die Postfrau ab! 
Aber das ist sicher wieder so ein stark gebauter schwitzender Zeitgenosse der das Radl liefert! Wenn da eine Beule im Karton ist beiß ich dem den Arm ab!!!


----------



## Zachi07 (8. April 2015)

Chrisdacross schrieb:


> Dann fackel ich die Postfrau ab!
> Aber das ist sicher wieder so ein stark gebauter schwitzender Zeitgenosse der das Radl liefert! Wenn da eine Beule im Karton ist beiß ich dem den Arm ab!!!



Ich auch ! hahah lecker verschwitzter Postmann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisdacross (8. April 2015)

00Bike schrieb:


> Ausgepackt wurde es schonmal Anhang anzeigen 376182 ... aufgebaut später (Arbeit ruft)


Junge bau zusammen die Plastekarre!!!


----------



## Thebike69 (9. April 2015)

Ich klick da jede Stunde drauf, weiß nicht wie Zachi07 & hoppo gestern bestellen konnten


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (9. April 2015)

Da warst Du leider zu spät. Jetzt heisst es auf die nächste Tranche warten. Vielleicht wird das noch was bis zum Herbst. Hat nicht hier jemand geschrieben: "wer sagt dass Vorfreude die schönste Freude ist"? Da ist was dran.

Mein Beileid.

Also entweder weiter warten oder ein anderes Modell nehmen oder eine andere Marke und mehr bezahlen...


----------



## Thebike69 (9. April 2015)

Oder das für 2800€


----------



## everywhere.local (9. April 2015)

Woran liegt es eigentlich, dass die Produktionsmenge so gering ist? An der Fertigung des Rahmens, oder an der Verfügbarkeit der Komponenten?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (9. April 2015)

Die Rahmen sind doch für fast alle Slide Carbon die gleichen (ausser das Petrol/Orange 9.0). Daran kann es ja kaum liegen. Das schwarze 9.0 ist bei meiner Wartezeit auf das Petrol/Orange IMMER lieferbar gewesen. Da habe ich auch ständig gehadert, weiter warten oder stornieren und auf das schwarze umbuchen. Ich habe dann weiter gewartet. Also muss es eher an den Komponenten liegen.

Wieso nicht ein 9.0er in schwarz kaufen und auf X01 selber umrüsten? Die Komponenten lassen sich doch neu verkaufen. Dann ist der Aufpreis gering.


----------



## everywhere.local (9. April 2015)

Wie gesagt, hab seit dem WE n Specialied. Ich kann schon noch warten.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. April 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> An alle wartenden (und potentiellen) Slide XO1 Kunden: Gute Nachrichten!
> Heute und nächsten Mittwoch 08.04. bekommen wir die rückständigen Bikes aus unserer Produktion, alle bestehenden Bestellungen werden damit gedeckt und egalisiert werden können.
> Wir werden das Slide ende nächster Woche dann wieder bestellbar in unserem Webshop machen, der nächste Auslieferungstermin (für neue Bestellungen) wäre dann voraussichtlich die KW 20/21!
> Danke für Eure Geduld, jetzt heisst es wieder 'Slide on...'!
> ...



Hi,

bzgl. der vielen Nachfragen: Auch wir sind von dem Ansturm auf das Slide Carbon X01 überwältigt und haben daher bereits früh eine zusätzliche Charge in Auftrag gegeben. Bestellungen können wir für dieses Modell in naher Zukunft wieder annehmen, die Auslieferung erfolgt dann voraussichtlich ab KW20. 
Bitte habt ein wenig Geduld und Verständnis wenn's ein wenig länger dauert - die Dauer von Produktion, Verschiffung, Montage und abschließendem Versand können wir da leider nicht beschleunigen.

In diesem Sinne: auf eine gute Bikesaison 2015!

Gruß, Andi


----------



## 00Bike (9. April 2015)

Hi,

ich hab von Bestellung bis Auslieferung insgesamt 103 Tage (sind etwa 8,9 Mio Sekunden ) gewartet und muss sagen: Es hat sich gelohnt!!! 



Chrisdacross schrieb:


> Junge bau zusammen die Plastekarre!!!



Nach dem ich die Plastekarre zusammengeschraubt habe bin ich noch in der Dunkelheit (natürlich mit Licht) durch die Stadt gedüst. Bei dem breiten Grinsen das ich dabei bekommen hatte, kann selbst der Joker nicht mithalten .
Jetzt noch die Feineinstellungen und dann geht es am WE auf die Trails


----------



## Tubn (9. April 2015)

Das warten macht mich verrückt, morgen ist in Heidelberg Season Opening Ausritt und mein altes Slide ist letzte Woche in Finale kaputt gegangen und das neue will einfach nicht beim Service Partner auftauchen - Haare Rauf - hoffentlich morgen oder wenigstens Samstag. Frohes fahren allen die Ihres schon unter die Pedale nehmen können. Bestellt 26.01 und angeblich zu erwarten in KW15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fluidman8 (9. April 2015)

mein x01 kommt morgen endlich.... woooohoooooo


----------



## Tubn (9. April 2015)

fluidman8 schrieb:


> mein x01 kommt morgen endlich.... woooohoooooo


Wann bestellt? Danke und viel Spaß


----------



## fluidman8 (9. April 2015)

am 26. januar

morgen ist homeoffice angesagt und sobald dhl da war wird zusammengebaut... endlich hat das warten ein ende... ich hoffe das bike kommt heil an!


----------



## Thebike69 (10. April 2015)

Zuschlagen!!!!!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. April 2015)

Hallo,

alle alten Vorbestellungen sind nun weitestgehend bedient und auf dem Weg, oder befinden sich noch in der Endmontage.

Wir haben soeben die Vorbestellung für die nächste Charge "scharfgeschaltet". Es kann also wieder bestellt werden. Liefertermin für die Charge ist die 20te KW, also die Woche vom 11ten bis zum 18ten Mai. 

An alle, die ihr X01 schon bekommen haben: Happy trails.

Gruß Alex


----------



## DeadMeat (10. April 2015)

Ich hab heute extra frei genommen um mein X01 auf- bzw. umzubauen.
-Als erstes sind die Avid/SRAM Guide rausgeflogen und XT-Bremsen wurden montiert mit vorne 203mm und hinten, wie Serie auch, 180mm. Vorne aber ein Zee Bremssattel. (An meinem anderen Bike hatte ich die Zee. Die hat jetzt hinten auch einen XT-Sattel  )
-Reifen Tubeless montiert. (Die Hans Dampf lassen sich sehr einfach Tubeless montieren)
-Blackspire Trail Kettenführung montiert (Mit Taco, war mir wichtig)

Ach ja: Die Kette war zu lang. Auf dem 10er Ritzel ist das Schaltwerk komplett "entspannt" gewesen. Ich habe ein Doppelglied entfern. Nun ist es perfekt.

Heute Mittag war dann Testfahrt. Was soll ich sagen? Ich bin rundum glücklich 

PS: Mein Rad hat nun fahrfertig mit der XT/ZEE, mit Pedale (DMR Vault), mit der Blackspire Kettenführung (ISCG05), Mudguard, Kettenstrebenschutz genau 12,8kg auf die Wage gebracht. Damit bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Im Serienzustand, ohne Pedale, wie aus dem Karton hatte es übrigens 12,2kg.


----------



## Tubn (10. April 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> alle alten Vorbestellungen sind nun weitestgehend bedient und auf dem Weg, oder befinden sich noch in der Endmontage.
> 
> ...


Hi Alex,
Eins für Service Partner Bike Keller in Walldorf wird noch sehnsüchtig vermisst. Ich hoffe es kommt dann noch die nächsten Tage. Warten tut wirklich weh, Gott sei dank haben Bike-Discount und DHL mir wenigstens heute in Time mein neues Schaltern fürs alte Slide geschickt sonst waere die Ausfahrt heute ins Wasser gefallen.
Grüße Tobi


----------



## Chrisdacross (12. April 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Ich hab heute extra frei genommen um mein X01 auf- bzw. umzubauen.
> -Als erstes sind die Avid/SRAM Guide rausgeflogen und XT-Bremsen wurden montiert mit vorne 203mm und hinten, wie Serie auch, 180mm. Vorne aber ein Zee Bremssattel. (An meinem anderen Bike hatte ich die Zee. Die hat jetzt hinten auch einen XT-Sattel  )
> -Reifen Tubeless montiert. (Die Hans Dampf lassen sich sehr einfach Tubeless montieren)
> -Blackspire Trail Kettenführung montiert (Mit Taco, war mir wichtig)
> ...


Ist das Tubelessband schon montiert?


----------



## DeadMeat (12. April 2015)

Chrisdacross schrieb:


> Ist das Tubelessband schon montiert?


Ja. Die Tublessmontage war sehr einfach. Nur eine seite vom Reifen runter -> Schlauch raus -> Ventil rein -> Seite wieder drauf und druck drauf.
Der Hans Dampf war gleich komplett dicht. Es hat nirgens Milch rausgedrückt. So muss das sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisdacross (12. April 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Ja. Die Tublessmontage war sehr einfach. Nur eine seite vom Reifen runter -> Schlauch raus -> Ventil rein -> Seite wieder drauf und druck drauf.
> Der Hans Dampf war gleich komplett dicht. Es hat nirgens Milch rausgedrückt. So muss das sein


Cool, danke!!! Mit'm Kompressor oder mit der Standpumpe? Hatte mal Probleme bei ner Mavic Crossmax SLR, da wollte partout kein Druck aufkommen... 
Da half nur noch der Kommpressor!


----------



## DeadMeat (12. April 2015)

Weder noch. Ich hätte zwar nen Kompressor gehabt, aber ich habs mit meinem Luftakku gemacht


----------



## Chrisdacross (13. April 2015)

Es ist daaha!!! 
Und es ist saugeil!!!
Ich liebe es, nach 5 Minuten war klar, es ist einfach nur sensationell!!!


----------



## DeadMeat (13. April 2015)

Haha, endlich hat auch dein Warten ein Ende 
Mach mal den roten Carbon-Warnungsaufkleber noch ab... Wenn der wenigstens grüne wäre


----------



## Chrisdacross (13. April 2015)

Muss ich mal gucken, hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen...

Vor lauter Euphorie nicht gemerkt! Ja stimmt, und der wiegt ja auch was... 
Wird morgen entfernt! Mein Arsch bleibt jetzt auf der Couch!!!


----------



## sailooorrr (14. April 2015)

welche größe würdet ihr bei 183, und 84 cm schrittweite nehmen? 18 oder 20 zoll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (14. April 2015)

sailooorrr schrieb:


> welche größe würdet ihr bei 183, und 84 cm schrittweite nehmen? 18 oder 20 zoll?


pfff... wer weiss das schon so genau. bin minimal kleiner und habe 18 genommen. Gehörst halt auch zur Randgruppe 
Finde es sowieso seltsam, dass man mit recht üblichen 1.80 oft genau zwischen M und L liegt. Habe das gleiche Problem bei Klamotten, Helmen,...


----------



## sailooorrr (14. April 2015)

jo, ist leider nicht nur in diesem fall ärgerlich


----------



## schneidt (14. April 2015)

Hat jemand von den Mittwochs-Bestellern (08.04.2015), als die 20 und 22 Zoll Rahmen kurzzeitig auf grün geschaltet waren, schon sein Bike bekommen?


----------



## everywhere.local (14. April 2015)

schneidt schrieb:


> Hat jemand von den Mittwochs-Bestellern (08.04.2015), als die 20 und 22 Zoll Rahmen kurzzeitig auf grün geschaltet waren, schon sein Bike bekommen?



KAAAAA





WEEEEEEEEE




ZWAAAAAAAAN




ZIIIIIIIIG


----------



## Zachi07 (14. April 2015)

Meins kommt morgen! Bestellt am 8.4.2015


----------



## everywhere.local (14. April 2015)

Hä? Da kann ja nur jemand aus der letzten Charge storniert und du es glücklicher Weise abgegriffen haben, oder? 
Ich hab hingegen Ende März (über schweizer Servicepartner) bestellt und bei mir hat noch niemand angerufen


----------



## Zachi07 (14. April 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Hä? Da kann ja nur jemand aus der letzten Charge storniert und du es glücklicher Weise abgegriffen haben, oder?
> Ich hab hingegen Ende März (über schweizer Servicepartner) bestellt und bei mir hat noch niemand angerufen


Mein Beileid...


----------



## Chrisdacross (14. April 2015)

Sagt mal, nach der zweiten Ausfahrt heute habe ich, genau wie gestern, festgestellt, dass die Kurbel oft aufgesetzt ist! 

Bodenfreitheit gemessen, 15 cm...
Beim Hardtail 10 cm aber das federt ja auch hinten nicht ein...

Hab jetzt mal noch'n bisschen mehr Druck drauf gegeben, wieviel sollte der Monarch Plus haben bei ca. 92kg??
Ich weiß das wurde schon oft gefragt im Forum aber vielleicht weiß es einer von euch!?

Bin jetzt bei ca. 200psi...


----------



## everywhere.local (14. April 2015)

gibts tabellen auf der sram page.


----------



## Chrisdacross (14. April 2015)

Ich als Technik Guru...
Gibt's da nen Link...? 
Hab schon mal geschaut, aber nix gefunden...
Muss die Dämpfereinstellung offen sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (14. April 2015)

Bin am Tablet, habe nicht nachgesehen, aber das müsste es sein

https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign.../default/files/techdocs/95-4115-002-000_4.pdf


----------



## IonTichy14 (14. April 2015)

Hallo,

- hab das Bike letzte Woche am Mittwoch (08.04.2015) bestellt
- Anruf bezüglich Versand am 13.04.2015
- es hätte am 14.04.2015 geliefert werden sollen
- ich gehe daher davon aus, dass es morgen (15.04.2015) geliefert wird


----------



## Chrisdacross (15. April 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Bin am Tablet, habe nicht nachgesehen, aber das müsste es sein
> 
> https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign.../default/files/techdocs/95-4115-002-000_4.pdf


Das hatte ich auch schon offen, aber das iat es leider nicht! Per SAG sollte es ja auch gehen...
Muss die Dämpfereinstellung dafür offen oder geschlossen sein?


----------



## everywhere.local (15. April 2015)

für sag? normales trail-setup. (kein lock oder whatever)


----------



## Chrisdacross (15. April 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> für sag? normales trail-setup. (kein lock oder whatever)


Cool, danke!


----------



## 00Bike (15. April 2015)

sailooorrr schrieb:


> welche größe würdet ihr bei 183, und 84 cm schrittweite nehmen? 18 oder 20 zoll?



Ich hab die 18 Zoll Version bei 182 cm mit 82 cm SW. Hab nur den Vorbau von 50 mm auf 60 mm erhöht und seitdem passt 18 Zoll perfekt. Die Reverb-Stütze schaut auch nur 2 cm bei mir raus, bei 20 Zoll hätte da wohl bei mir eine 125 mm verbaut werden müssen.



Chrisdacross schrieb:


> Sagt mal, nach der zweiten Ausfahrt heute habe ich, genau wie gestern, festgestellt, dass die Kurbel oft aufgesetzt ist!
> 
> Bodenfreitheit gemessen, 15 cm...
> Beim Hardtail 10 cm aber das federt ja auch hinten nicht ein...
> ...



Ich fahre bei ca. 85 kg (voll ausgerüstet) ca. 220 psi. Wenn der Dämpfer komplett offen ist, dann hab ich da genau 25 % SAG.


----------



## Zachi07 (15. April 2015)

YES - die Lieferung ist erfolgt. Heute : 1.Testfahrt 

Nur der Lenker ist nicht so wie abgebildet, sondern der gemusterte Atlas... farblich passt der nicht zu 100% zum grün den Bikes..


----------



## everywhere.local (15. April 2015)

ey das ist doch total unfair


----------



## Zachi07 (15. April 2015)

...an allle die das Bike schon haben...Findet ihr nicht dass das Bike farblich ein bisschen "blass" wirkt ?  Ich glaube da muss ne Veränderunge her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tubn (15. April 2015)

Ich kann meins heute Abend beim Service Partner abholen, bin auf den Lenker gespannt habe mir extra die grünen Atlas Pedale bestellt. Werde Euch dann morgen erste Erfahrungen schildern


----------



## DeadMeat (15. April 2015)

Zachi07 schrieb:


> Nur der Lenker ist nicht so wie abgebildet, sondern der gemusterte Atlas... farblich passt der nicht zu 100% zum grün den Bikes..


Bei mir genauso. Sollte eigentlich Race Face Turbine sein. Ist aber ein Race Face Atlas, wie beim Swoop 175/210. Ich kann aber darüber hinwegsehen 
Wenigstens werden die Reverb-Leitungen nicht auf anschlag gekürzt wie bei YT. Find ich total daneben. Ein Kollege hat das neue Capra AL. Die schieben die Reverb komplett in den Rahmen und kürzen dann. Wenn man längere Beine hat, ist die Leitung zu kurz. Beim Anrufe heißt es dann: "Das ist immer so. Die Reverb wird an die Rahmengröße angepasst..." Total daneben.


----------



## Zachi07 (15. April 2015)

Also diese beiden GrünTöne beissen sich dich oder hab ich was an meiner Optik...?


----------



## Tubn (15. April 2015)

Taurend Dank für den super Service von Bike Keller in Walldorf. Darum kaufe ich Radon Preise eines Direktversenders und Service wie im Fachhandel. Rad wurde noch mal komplett aufgebaut, gefettet, Züge gekürzt und perfekt auf mich eingestellt. Herr Kurz ich werde die nächsten 100 Räder bei Euch kaufen


----------



## Tubn (15. April 2015)

Und ich vergaß ich finde das Grün des Atlas Lenker Hammer, vor allem weil es so gut zu den Pedalen passt ;-)


----------



## XLS (16. April 2015)

hallo Tubn ! Hat der Bike-Keller das xo zum probesitzen im Laden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tubn (16. April 2015)

XLS schrieb:


> hallo Tubn ! Hat der Bike-Keller das xo zum probesitzen im Laden?


HI XLS, nicht das X01 aber ein Blau Rotes mit Rockshock Fahrwerk das ist ein 8.0 glaube ich. 
Wenn Du in der Nähe von Heidelberg bist kannst Du gerne mal bei mir Probesitzen ich fahre es in 18Zoll bei 179 Größe.
Grüße Tubn


----------



## XLS (16. April 2015)

Tubn schrieb:


> HI XLS, nicht das X01 aber ein Blau Rotes mit Rockshock Fahrwerk das ist ein 8.0 glaube ich.
> Wenn Du in der Nähe von Heidelberg bist kannst Du gerne mal bei mir Probesitzen ich fahre es in 18Zoll bei 179 Größe.
> Grüße Tubn





Tubn schrieb:


> HI XLS, nicht das X01 aber ein Blau Rotes mit Rockshock Fahrwerk das ist ein 8.0 glaube ich.
> Wenn Du in der Nähe von Heidelberg bist kannst Du gerne mal bei mir Probesitzen ich fahre es in 18Zoll bei 179 Größe.
> Grüße Tubn


Danke für die Info und das Angebot. Ich bin am Wochenende bei den Rotwild-Test-Tagen .Danach komme ich vielleicht auf dein Angebot zurück. Ach, ich komme aus Eppelheim.


----------



## Tubn (17. April 2015)

Also nach den ersten zwei Ausfahrten auf unseren Heidelberger Trails mein kurzes Resume.
Erster Eindruck das Rad ist verdammt leise und man sitzt sehr angenehm. 
Auf verblockten technischen Strecken setze ich auch öfters mit dem Pedal auf, das liegt wohl wie schon mehrfach beschrieen am niedrigen Tretlager. Da hilft evtl. nur kürzere Kurbeln. Auf schnellen Trails ist das Bike eine Macht, war viel schneller als mit meinem Slide 150 E1 von 2013, kein Vergleich das X01 bügelt alles weg und man fühlt sich sehr sicher. Das alles nur mit ersten Fahrwerksetup und ohne weitere Modifikationen ausser größere Bremsscheibe vorne.
Ganz klar eine neue Liebe


----------



## IonTichy14 (17. April 2015)

Tubn schrieb:


> Also nach den ersten zwei Ausfahrten auf unseren Heidelberger Trails mein kurzes Resume.
> Erster Eindruck das Rad ist verdammt leise und man sitzt sehr angenehm.
> Auf verblockten technischen Strecken setze ich auch öfters mit dem Pedal auf, das liegt wohl wie schon mehrfach beschrieen am niedrigen Tretlager. Da hilft evtl. nur kürzere Kurbeln. Auf schnellen Trails ist das Bike eine Macht, war viel schneller als mit meinem Slide 150 E1 von 2013, kein Vergleich das X01 bügelt alles weg und man fühlt sich sehr sicher. Das alles nur mit ersten Fahrwerksetup und ohne weitere Modifikationen ausser größere Bremsscheibe vorne.
> Ganz klar eine neue Liebe



Kurze Rückfrage: Musstest du die Kette kürzen?
Bei mir gibt es auf Ritzel 10&11( hohe Gänge) Geräusche von der Schaltung.

Grüße und schon mal Danke


----------



## Zachi07 (17. April 2015)

etwa so wie bei mir ? Was ist das ???


----------



## greifswald (17. April 2015)

Schaut euch auf jeden Fall mal auf dem Montageständer die Stellung des Schaltwerkkäfigs bzw der Kette auf dem oberen Schaltröllchen an. Bei mir wollte die Kette den Rahmen fressen. Die Kette war definitiv mindestens 2 Glieder zu lang.

Welches Geräusch danach bei mir leider noch geblieben ist: Es hört sich an wie leichtes Kettenrattern, Geräusch tritt aber nur unter Last auf die Kette auf. Auf dem Montageständer bei Kurbelbelastung und blockiertem Hinterrad: Einfaches leises Knacken (potentiert sich dann wohl beim Fahren). Als wäre Spiel in der Kassette bzw Übergang Kassette-Freilauf.


----------



## IonTichy14 (17. April 2015)

Zachi07 schrieb:


> etwa so wie bei mir ? Was ist das ???
> 
> wahrscheinlich halten uns jetzt viele für verrückt, aber ja, ein sehr sehr ähnliche Geräusch hab ich auch wahrgenommen (bin extra nochmal die kurz gefahren)


----------



## IonTichy14 (17. April 2015)

greifswald schrieb:


> Schaut euch auf jeden Fall mal auf dem Montageständer die Stellung des Schaltwerkkäfigs bzw der Kette auf dem oberen Schaltröllchen an. Bei mir wollte die Kette den Rahmen fressen. Die Kette war definitiv mindestens 2 Glieder zu lang.
> 
> Welches Geräusch danach bei mir leider noch geblieben ist: Es hört sich an wie leichtes Kettenrattern, Geräusch tritt aber nur unter Last auf die Kette auf. Auf dem Montageständer bei Kurbelbelastung und blockiertem Hinterrad: Einfaches leises Knacken (potentiert sich dann wohl beim Fahren). Als wäre Spiel in der Kassette bzw Übergang Kassette-Freilauf.



Vielen Dank schon mal für deine Anwort und Hilfe. Es kommt gleich auf den Montageständer.
Kette kürzen: handle ich mir damit keine Probleme beim größten Ritzel ein? (Schaltwerk wäre dann nicht mehr "senkrecht" zum Boden, sondern eben leicht in Fahrrichtung ausgelengt und damit schon hinter der "Lock-Position")

Absolut, das Geräusch tritt unter Last auf.


----------



## Tubn (17. April 2015)

Also bei mir schleift nur ganz leicht die kettenführung im ersten Gang, das Geräusch auf dem Videos ist aber was anderes und hört sich komisch an. Ob der Service Partner die Kette gekürt hat weiß ich nicht, kann aber sein. Er meinte aber ein leichtes Rasseln in den oberen Gängen wäre bei der XO1 bekannt wenn sie neu ist und würde sich mit der Zeit geben. Euch noch viel Spaß mit dem geilen Rad und denen die noch warten viel Glück das es bald kommt


----------



## DeadMeat (17. April 2015)

Ich habe auch ein Doppelglied herausgenommen. Die Kette ware zu lang. Das Schaltwerk war komplett in Grundposition auf dem 10er Ritzel und Kette war nicht mehr gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefan321 (17. April 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein Doppelglied herausgenommen. Die Kette ware zu lang. Das Schaltwerk war komplett in Grundposition auf dem 10er Ritzel und Kette war nicht mehr gespannt.


Grundcheck habe ich nach Erhalt gemacht: Fazit: Kette kürzen müssen, da zu lang. Kurbelbefestigungsschraube nur handfest angezogen (hätte auch bös enden können) radon zeigte sich hierbei kulant. Sonst alles tip top. LR nicht 100 % auszentriert. Rever Hebel finde ich persönlich auf der linken Lenkerseite besser angebracht.


 und geschützter beim Sturz. Reverb Leitung muss noch gekürzt werden. Das Schaltverhalten des Schaltwerks ist perfekt. Für ein Versenderbike alles gut eingestellt und der Rahmen ist der Hammer vom Gewicht. Fahrwerk bergauf und bergab genial. Als Schlauch nimmt radon 26er Schläuche wegen Gewichtstuning. Ist zwar machbar geht aber zu Lasten des Durchstichschutzes. Werde ggf. auf tubeless umstellen. Lasst es laufen!


----------



## greifswald (17. April 2015)

Zu lange Kette hat nichts mit dem Geräusch "nur bei Last" zu tun. Bei mir schliff z.T. die Kette am Rahmen (Kettenstrebe), wenn sie auf dem kleinsten Ritzel war. Den Kontakt erkennt man aber sofort, muss ja bei dir nicht auch so sein.

Sollte Kette kürzen erforderlich sein: Kette aufs größte Ritzel, Luft aus dem Dämpfer, Rahmen komprimieren bis Dämpfer am Anschlag. Dann mit Helfer oder Kabelbinder die Kette so falten, dass z.B 2 Kettenglieder übereinander sind. Da sollte dann noch etwas Spiel in der Käfigspannung sein. Ich hätte sicher noch 2 Glieder rausnehmen können, hätte also noch gut Reserve.

Zum Thema "Geräusch unter Last":
Im Stand hörte es sich wie das Setzen der Speichen beim Abdrücken nach dem Zentrieren. Ich war gerade noch mal am Rad: Dieses Knackgeräusch tritt (auch?) auf, wenn man das große Ritzel zu sich (also seitlich) zieht. Beim Fahren potentiert sich dass dann wohl zu einem Rasseln. Die Frage nur: W kommt es her? Vernietung des Ritzels, Lager oder Spiel irgendwo?

Edit:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/xx1-kassette-knackt.690894/
Das könnte (bei mir) die Lösung sein.

Um eins klarzustellen: Ich bin mit dem Rad immer noch top zufrieden! Aber Radon sollte der Montagefirma bzw. der Endkontrolle mal ordentlich auf die Finger hauen. Hätte ich den Fehler der zu langen Kette nicht gemerkt, hätte es wohl einen neuen Rahmen gekostet....


----------



## bikefan321 (18. April 2015)

greifswald schrieb:


> Zu lange Kette hat nichts mit dem Geräusch "nur bei Last" zu tun. Bei mir schliff z.T. die Kette am Rahmen (Kettenstrebe), wenn sie auf dem kleinsten Ritzel war. Den Kontakt erkennt man aber sofort, muss ja bei dir nicht auch so sein.
> 
> Sollte Kette kürzen erforderlich sein: Kette aufs größte Ritzel, Luft aus dem Dämpfer, Rahmen komprimieren bis Dämpfer am Anschlag. Dann mit Helfer oder Kabelbinder die Kette so falten, dass z.B 2 Kettenglieder übereinander sind. Da sollte dann noch etwas Spiel in der Käfigspannung sein. Ich hätte sicher noch 2 Glieder rausnehmen können, hätte also noch gut Reserve.
> 
> ...


...wo genau hat denn die kette bei dir geschliffen? direkt an der ketten -bzw. sitzstrebe wenn sie auf dem 10er ritzel gefahren wurde? ich würde den mangel auf jeden fall an radon melden. sie benötigen feedback um den service zu verbessern! hätte ich die x01 carbon kurbel nicht kontrolliert, wären wahrscheinlich ebenso unreparable schäden entstanden. vom kundenservice bekam ich lediglich die antwort"naja, ich verstehe sie, aber im schlimmsten fall, fällt halt irgendwann die kurbel ab". so eine antwort geht gar nicht. 100%tig wäre da mehr defekt gegangen(wenn man es nicht gleich bemerkt) die aufnahme dengelt aus und bei längere unruhe der kurbel würde dies auch zu lasten des gxp pressfit innenlagers gehen. daher würde ich jeden mangel direkt an den versender weitergeben. und mit dem kürzen der kette hast du dein problem beseitigt?


----------



## schloppy (18. April 2015)

hallo slide xo1-fahrer !

ich habe heute meine erste ausfahrt gemacht und folgendes festgestellt:

größe passt perfekt: 20" bei sl 86 und 184.
das bike fährt sich sehr gut bergauf und super bergab.

eine frage zum monarch-dämpfer:
ich spüre keinen unterschied zwischen den 3 druchstufen-stellungen.
der dämpfer "schmatzt" beim einfedern, als wäre luft im öl der dämpfereinheit.
wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## bikefan321 (18. April 2015)

schloppy schrieb:


> hallo slide xo1-fahrer !
> 
> ich habe heute meine erste ausfahrt gemacht und folgendes festgestellt:
> 
> ...


....ich würde den dämpfer komplett entleeren und neu mit luft befüllen. mit wieviel psi fährst du den dämpfer? ein gewisses, wie von dir bezeichnetes "schmatzen", ist völlig normal... jeder dämpfer macht geräusche. wenn alles passt musst du von der stufe open zur stufe pedal einen deutlichen unterschied in der druckstufe merken, sonst stimmt irgendwas nicht....


----------



## schloppy (18. April 2015)

bikefan321 schrieb:


> ....ich würde den dämpfer komplett entleeren und neu mit luft befüllen. mit wieviel psi fährst du den dämpfer? ein gewisses, wie von dir bezeichnetes "schmatzen", ist völlig normal... jeder dämpfer macht geräusche. wenn alles passt musst du von der stufe open zur stufe pedal einen deutlichen unterschied in der druckstufe merken, sonst stimmt irgendwas nicht....



ich vermute luft in der dämpfereinheit- welchen zusammenhang gibt es da mit der luftfeder? was sollte die von dir beschriebene methode bewirken?  
ich habe 200psi im dämpfer bei 72kg= 25% sag


----------



## bikefan321 (18. April 2015)

schloppy schrieb:


> ich vermute luft in der dämpfereinheit- welchen zusammenhang gibt es da mit der luftfeder? was sollte die von dir beschriebene methode bewirken?
> ich habe 200psi im dämpfer bei 72kg= 25% sag


...


schloppy schrieb:


> ich vermute luft in der dämpfereinheit- welchen zusammenhang gibt es da mit der luftfeder? was sollte die von dir beschriebene methode bewirken?
> ich habe 200psi im dämpfer bei 72kg= 25% sag


bei jedem dämpfer enstehen diese geräusche. hatte noch keinen dämpfer der absolut geräuschlos gearbeitet hat. ferndiagnose fällt daher schwer. zeichne die geräusche doch mal auf...


----------



## enno112 (18. April 2015)

Hat Bodo schon öfter erwähnt; erst mal einfahren, das gibt sich noch...


----------



## IonTichy14 (18. April 2015)

greifswald schrieb:


> Zu lange Kette hat nichts mit dem Geräusch "nur bei Last" zu tun. Bei mir schliff z.T. die Kette am Rahmen (Kettenstrebe), wenn sie auf dem kleinsten Ritzel war. Den Kontakt erkennt man aber sofort, muss ja bei dir nicht auch so sein.
> 
> Sollte Kette kürzen erforderlich sein: Kette aufs größte Ritzel, Luft aus dem Dämpfer, Rahmen komprimieren bis Dämpfer am Anschlag. Dann mit Helfer oder Kabelbinder die Kette so falten, dass z.B 2 Kettenglieder übereinander sind. Da sollte dann noch etwas Spiel in der Käfigspannung sein. Ich hätte sicher noch 2 Glieder rausnehmen können, hätte also noch gut Reserve.
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Rückmeldung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (19. April 2015)

schloppy schrieb:


> hallo slide xo1-fahrer !
> 
> eine frage zum monarch-dämpfer:
> ich spüre keinen unterschied zwischen den 3 druchstufen-stellungen.



War bei mir auch so.
Ich hab einen neuen gekriegt.
Die Unterschiede müßen sehr deutlich sein von Anfang an.


----------



## bikefan321 (19. April 2015)

schloppy schrieb:


> ich vermute luft in der dämpfereinheit- welchen zusammenhang gibt es da mit der luftfeder? was sollte die von dir beschriebene methode bewirken?
> ich habe 200psi im dämpfer bei 72kg= 25% sag


im IFP Ausgleichsbehälter sollten mindestens 250 PSI enthalten sein. Mittels IFP Adapter und der Dämpferpumpe kann dies überprüft werden...


----------



## _SchuhTown07_ (20. April 2015)

Hallo X01-Fahrer,

könnt ihr mir kurz beschreiben wie das Grün am Bike live wirkt, anhand der unterschiedlichen Bilder ist es kaum zu beurteilen. Ist es eher ein Waldgrün oder leuchtend hell, dunkel oder neonfarben? Oder wie auch immer. Evtl. habt ihr ja noch ein paar Bilder auf Lager. Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## DeadMeat (20. April 2015)

Hallo,
es ist ein eher helles Neongrün, aber trotzdem Matt. Auf dem Bild kommt es recht gut heraus:


----------



## bikefan321 (20. April 2015)

_SchuhTown07_ schrieb:


> Hallo X01-Fahrer,
> 
> könnt ihr mir kurz beschreiben wie das Grün am Bike live wirkt, anhand der unterschiedlichen Bilder ist es kaum zu beurteilen. Ist es eher ein Waldgrün oder leuchtend hell, dunkel oder neonfarben? Oder wie auch immer. Evtl. habt ihr ja noch ein paar Bilder auf Lager. Vielen Dank schonmal.


...hier siehst du es in real... wie oben beschrieben eher giftig neon... sieht aber geil aus mit der matten lackschicht über dem carbonrahmen...


----------



## everywhere.local (20. April 2015)

Ihr könnt noch so viele Fotos posten, wenn kein gescheiter Weissabgleich gemacht wurde und die Bildschirmeinstellungen passen, wird nie jemand wissen, wie es "real" aussieht. Auf deinem Foto wirkt das Grün bspw. etwas blass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _SchuhTown07_ (20. April 2015)

Ok danke es is natürlich schwer das reale Grün 1:1 auf dem Bildschirm darzustellen, dazu bräuchte man einen farbverbindlichen Monitor und ne gescheite Kamera.

Um einen Vergleich zu ziehen den jeder kennen sollte, es scheint als ob das Grün aus dem Monster-Energy Schriftzug der Radon-Farbe am nächsten kommt. Wie aus den Bildern von BoehserOnkel69 zu sehen.


----------



## DeadMeat (20. April 2015)

Lass dich einfach überraschen


----------



## Zachi07 (20. April 2015)

..das grün ist bei mir definitiv nicht so hellgrün wie auf dem foto oben abgebildet, und auch kein Monster-Energie grün. Bei mir definitiv blass-grün. Das wird durch das matte auch noch verstärkt.


----------



## hoppo (20. April 2015)

...hier noch ein grün.


----------



## Zachi07 (20. April 2015)

hoppo schrieb:


> ...hier noch ein grün.Anhang anzeigen 379795


Hast du auf schwarzen Lenker umgebaut? Wen ja welchen? Ich bin auch am überlegen....


----------



## hoppo (20. April 2015)

Hallo Zachi07

Easton Haven Carbon ,ist aber eine Notlösung bin selber auf der Suche.


----------



## DeadMeat (20. April 2015)

Mach mal die Schutzfolie von dem Schaltwerk ab


----------



## Vincy (20. April 2015)

Sieht mit dem schwarzen Lenker wesentlich besser aus. 
Die hintere Bremsleitung ist da an der Sitzstrebe lose. Würde da an der Stelle auch einen Rahmenschoner dran machen.


----------



## Zachi07 (21. April 2015)

hoppo schrieb:


> Hallo Zachi07
> 
> Easton Haven Carbon ,ist aber eine Notlösung bin selber auf der Suche.


Hab mir heute den Atlas in schwarz stealth bestellt... den grünen werde ich zum Verkauf anbieten...


----------



## bikefan321 (22. April 2015)

...ist bei euch der blau gekennzeichnete Einstellhebel des Rock Shox Monarch Dämpfers extrem lose bzw. wackelig. Soll nach Auskunft eines RS Dämpferservice am zu geringen Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter liegen. Habt Ihr mittels IFP Adapter den Druck überprüft bzw. erhöht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tubn (22. April 2015)

Hallo X01 Fahrer,
sifft  Euer Monarch+ auch so tierisch bin jetzt die ersten 100 km gefahren und jedes Mal wenn ich offen einen Trail fahre ist der Abstreifer total voller DämpferÖl. Ist das bei Euch auch so? des Weiteren verliert er immer Luft packe Ihn immer auf knapp über 200 PSI und er geht immer auf 170 runter, teilweise schon nach einem Run. Ich habe auch wie hier beschrieben mal alle Luft rausgelassen, total komprimiert und dann wieder neu befüllt, leider ohne Erfolg. Danke für Eure Tipps.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. April 2015)

Hi Tubn,

bzgl. des Monarch+ Dämpfers ist ein (vertretbarer) Ölverlust gerade bei RS zu Beginn okay und normal. Fahre den Dämpfer am besten 200-300km ein - mit der Zeit sollte weniger Öl austreten. Bzgl. Druckverlust ist eine Ferndiagnose natürlich schwer zu erstellen, am besten im Auge behalten und ggf. Service machen lassen -ist ja noch komplett in der Garantiezeit.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## boarderking (22. April 2015)

Tubn schrieb:


> Hallo X01 Fahrer,
> sifft  Euer Monarch+ auch so tierisch bin jetzt die ersten 100 km gefahren und jedes Mal wenn ich offen einen Trail fahre ist der Abstreifer total voller DämpferÖl. Ist das bei Euch auch so? des Weiteren verliert er immer Luft packe Ihn immer auf knapp über 200 PSI und er geht immer auf 170 runter, teilweise schon nach einem Run. Ich habe auch wie hier beschrieben mal alle Luft rausgelassen, total komprimiert und dann wieder neu befüllt, leider ohne Erfolg. Danke für Eure Tipps.


 
Meiner sifft auch noch...ist wohl normal. zum Druckverlust- besteht der jedesmal? vieleicht entweicht auch durch die Pumpe jedesmal der druck von 30 psi, dh vor aufsetzen waren es noch 200. probier doch mal die pumpe nochmal aufzusetzen ohne vorher auszugleichen, wenn dann beim zweiten mal nur noch 150 psi liegt es daran.

vg Holger


----------



## bikefan321 (22. April 2015)

Tubn schrieb:


> Hallo X01 Fahrer,
> sifft  Euer Monarch+ auch so tierisch bin jetzt die ersten 100 km gefahren und jedes Mal wenn ich offen einen Trail fahre ist der Abstreifer total voller DämpferÖl. Ist das bei Euch auch so? des Weiteren verliert er immer Luft packe Ihn immer auf knapp über 200 PSI und er geht immer auf 170 runter, teilweise schon nach einem Run. Ich habe auch wie hier beschrieben mal alle Luft rausgelassen, total komprimiert und dann wieder neu befüllt, leider ohne Erfolg. Danke für Eure Tipps.


luftverlust hatte ich ebenso. aber eher gering so um die 20 Psi. werde beim nächsten run drauf achten und berichten. der kolbe  ist immer mit ner dünnen ölschicht benetzt aber nicht so drastisch wie von dir geschildert. ich würde noch abwarten ob es sich bessert und total trocken reiben vor dem dem downhill und danach gleich kontrollieren.


----------



## boarderking (22. April 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Gruß, Andi


 
Hallo Andi, klappt das mit der PN bezüglich der Aluschrauben?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. April 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> Hallo Andi, klappt das mit der PN bezüglich der Aluschrauben?



Jepp  Wir warten aber auch noch auf die Sendung...Gruß, Andi


----------



## Dolomites (22. April 2015)

Wieso wurden die letzten x01 mit einem Atlas Lenker und nicht mit dem originalen Turbine Lenker verschickt? Das kann es doch nicht sein. Ich hoffe meins erhält den Originalen.


----------



## bikefan321 (22. April 2015)

Dolomites schrieb:


> Wieso wurden die letzten x01 mit einem Atlas Lenker und nicht mit dem originalen Turbine Lenker verschickt? Das kann es doch nicht sein. Ich hoffe meins erhält den Originalen.


kommt wohl darauf an welche parts zu der zeit der montage verfügbar sind. bei den farben des schaltwerks und der dt swiss naben kann es natürlich auch abweichungen geben. ich habe alles in schwarz/grau. pass perfekt zusammen. der giftgrüne turbine lenker setzt einen aggresiven akzent. mir gefällts.


----------



## Dolomites (22. April 2015)

Man kann doch nicht aus einer Teilekiste verschiedene Bikes zusammenbasteln ???  

Also ich möchte als Kunde schon das bekommen was ich bestellt und schlussendlich auch bezahlt habe!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefan321 (22. April 2015)

Dolomites schrieb:


> Man kann doch nicht aus einer Teilekiste verschiedene Bikes zusammenbasteln ???
> 
> Also ich möchte als Kunde schon das bekommen was ich bestellt und schlussendlich auch bezahlt habe!!!


...aber so wird in der tat verfahren. es geht hier lediglich um die verschiedenen farboptionen wohlgemerkt. die hersteller artikelbilder zeigen alle parts in schwarz/grau. du bekommst bestimmt ein bike das dich zu 1000% zufrieden stellen wird. warte ab


----------



## Dolomites (22. April 2015)

bikefan321 schrieb:


> ...aber so wird in der tat verfahren. es geht hier lediglich um die verschiedenen farboptionen wohlgemerkt. die hersteller artikelbilder zeigen alle parts in schwarz/grau. du bekommst bestimmt ein bike das dich zu 1000% zufrieden stellen wird. warte ab



Das hoffe ich doch stark 

Denn ich kaufe doch auch kein Auto mit schwarzen Ledersitzen und geliefert wird dann eins mit rosa Plüsch


----------



## 00Bike (23. April 2015)

Tubn schrieb:


> Hallo X01 Fahrer,
> sifft  Euer Monarch+ auch so tierisch bin jetzt die ersten 100 km gefahren und jedes Mal wenn ich offen einen Trail fahre ist der Abstreifer total voller DämpferÖl. Ist das bei Euch auch so? des Weiteren verliert er immer Luft packe Ihn immer auf knapp über 200 PSI und er geht immer auf 170 runter, teilweise schon nach einem Run. Ich habe auch wie hier beschrieben mal alle Luft rausgelassen, total komprimiert und dann wieder neu befüllt, leider ohne Erfolg. Danke für Eure Tipps.



Hi,

das Problem hatte ich auch. Nach der ersten Testfahrt auf leichten Trails hatte sich immer wieder Schmiermittel (kein Öl) auf dem Dämpferkörper gesammelt. Am besten mit einem fusselfreien Tuch entfernen. In den ersten 50 km haben sich auch die Federgeräusche vom Dämpfer deutlich erhöht, laut Fachmann bei Rock Shox im normalen Bereich. Das mit dem Druckverlust hat sich bei mir glücklicherweise nach gut 200 km eingestellt. Der Druck ist nun seit über 100 km konstant bei 220 psi.

Was mich weiterhin irritiert ist, dass der Dämpfer schlagartig deutlich progressiver wird. Das macht sich wie folgt bemerkbar: Wenn ich mich langsam auf das Rad setze, sackt der Hinterbau sehr leicht ein bis zu einem Punkt wo es auf einmal deutlich straffer weitergeht. Der Punkt ist immer an derselben Stelle, egal wieviel Druck der Dämpfer hat. Ist das typisch oder sogar so gewollt bei dem Monarch Plus, denn beim Fahren schlägt sich das nicht negativ aus? (Mein alter FOX-Dämpfer hatte das jedenfalls nicht)


----------



## Tubn (24. April 2015)

Dolomites schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich doch stark
> 
> Denn ich kaufe doch auch kein Auto mit schwarzen Ledersitzen und geliefert wird dann eins mit rosa Plüsch


Also ich bin happy, A ist der Atlas Lenker wertiger und B ist das Grün doch genauso giftig nur mit ein paar Schwarzen Akzenten. Ich finde es immer noch heiss, die Naben sind bei mir Schwarz, alles andere würde ja auch nicht passen und das Schaltwerk schwarz mit grauen Decals (Kleber).


----------



## bikefan321 (24. April 2015)

Tubn schrieb:


> Also ich bin happy, A ist der Atlas Lenker wertiger und B ist das Grün doch genauso giftig nur mit ein paar Schwarzen Akzenten. Ich finde es immer noch heiss, die Naben sind bei mir Schwarz, alles andere würde ja auch nicht passen und das Schaltwerk schwarz mit grauen Decals (Kleber).


wertiger ist er in der tat. finde ich gut dass sie wenigstens teuere parts dran schrauben wenn die vorgesehenen nicht da sind...


----------



## Zachi07 (25. April 2015)

Hier mal ein Bild mit schwarzem ATLAS Lenker. Finde ich um einiges stimmiger und cooler. (Die Pedale bitte nicht beachten )


h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _SchuhTown07_ (25. April 2015)

Sieht super aus. Die Stealth-Lackierung macht einiges her. Hast du ihn gekürzt oder bei 785 belassen?


----------



## bikefan321 (25. April 2015)

Zachi07 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild mit schwarzem ATLAS Lenker. Finde ich um einiges stimmiger und cooler. (Die Pedale bitte nicht beachten )Anhang anzeigen 380972h


zum glück sind die geschmäcker verschieden. wäre ja sonst langweilig.


----------



## Zachi07 (25. April 2015)

_SchuhTown07_ schrieb:


> Sieht super aus. Die Stealth-Lackierung macht einiges her. Hast du ihn gekürzt oder bei 785 belassen?


Nein, ist noch in original Breite. Ich teste das jetzt mal so, wenn'a mir zu breit ist auf Dauer dann kann ich den immer noch kürzen... Da ich relativ groß bin werde ich ihn aber vermutlich so lassen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. April 2015)

bikefan321 schrieb:


> zum glück sind die geschmäcker verschieden. wäre ja sonst langweilig.


Schön das ihr nur solche Probleme habt dann kann ich mich ja Rausgehen.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Ma4ik (26. April 2015)

Schrecklich mit dem schwarzen Lenker  , das schöne Carbon Slide wird dadurch total verunstaltet, der Lenker in Grün passt perfekt zu dem Bike.


----------



## everywhere.local (4. Mai 2015)

Hallöchen,

wie schaut's bei @Radon-Bikes mit der KW20-Charge aus? Läuft da alles nach Plan im 18"-Segment?
Hab eins über schweizer Händler bestellt und warte ungeduldig


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo X01 Gemeinde
Wie seid ihr eigentlich mit eurer bremse zufrieden ?
Ich war eigentlich zufrieden, hätte mir nur ein bisschen mehr Bremspower gewünscht.

Jetzt war ich mal für einen halben Tag in Osternohe und hab sie mal richtig beansprucht und muss sagen, das ich sehr enttäuscht bin, da ich einen stetig wandernden Druckpunkt hatte. Nach nur einem halben Tag konnte ich den Hebel bis zum Lenker durchziehen :-(


----------



## everywhere.local (5. Mai 2015)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Hallo X01 Gemeinde
> Wie seid ihr eigentlich mit eurer bremse zufrieden ?
> Ich war eigentlich zufrieden, hätte mir nur ein bisschen mehr Bremspower gewünscht.
> 
> Jetzt war ich mal für einen halben Tag in Osternohe und hab sie mal richtig beansprucht und muss sagen, das ich sehr enttäuscht bin, da ich einen stetig wandernden Druckpunkt hatte. Nach nur einem halben Tag konnte ich den Hebel bis zum Lenker durchziehen :-(


klingt ja gar nicht toll... was soll es denn erst an nem richtigen Berg werden? 
Aber hab schon viel nicht-so-gutes über die Bremse gehört


----------



## help (5. Mai 2015)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Hallo X01 Gemeinde
> Wie seid ihr eigentlich mit eurer bremse zufrieden ?
> Ich war eigentlich zufrieden, hätte mir nur ein bisschen mehr Bremspower gewünscht.
> 
> Jetzt war ich mal für einen halben Tag in Osternohe und hab sie mal richtig beansprucht und muss sagen, das ich sehr enttäuscht bin, da ich einen stetig wandernden Druckpunkt hatte. Nach nur einem halben Tag konnte ich den Hebel bis zum Lenker durchziehen :-(


Gewicht?

Notfalls eine Magura MT5/7 verbauen


----------



## bikefan321 (5. Mai 2015)

help schrieb:


> Gewicht?
> 
> Notfalls eine Magura MT5/7 verbauen


...die bremsscheiben der guide rs verziehen sich auch bei richtiger beanspruchung... schlecht ist das der stroke point nicht eingestellt werden kann sondern nur der reach... da hätte man auch die RSC dranbauen können ab werk... aber klar das ist eine kostenfrage... ist ja schon super kalkuliert das bike.
ich empfehle die shimano XT. günstig und richtig gut zu dosieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (5. Mai 2015)

XT ist super, fahre ich selber. Wenn aber die Guide nicht ausreicht würde ich nicht auf eine XT wechseln, sondern einen Anker wie die MT5/7 dranschrauben.


----------



## everywhere.local (5. Mai 2015)

Bin kein Magura-Fan mehr. Empfehle im obrigen Fall Saint.


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (5. Mai 2015)

Also ich bringe fahrfertig max Ca. 90 kg auf die Waage ...
Wäre eigentlich mit der bremse zufrieden gewesen, nur der gravierend wandernde druckpunkt geht mir schon auf die nerven ...


----------



## bikefan321 (5. Mai 2015)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Also ich bringe fahrfertig max Ca. 90 kg auf die Waage ...
> Wäre eigentlich mit der bremse zufrieden gewesen, nur der gravierend wandernde druckpunkt geht mir schon auf die nerven ...


mir auch....


----------



## boarderking (5. Mai 2015)

klingt eher nach Luft im System... bin bislang mit der RS recht zufrieden.


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (5. Mai 2015)

Ich hab jetzt mal entlüftet, schaun wir mal was rauskommt ..


----------



## boarderking (5. Mai 2015)

> SRAM Guide brakes: The Guide brakes have been well received since they launched, but these needed a bit of fettling to get the best out of them. Firstly I needed a dab of Loctite on the lever adjust dial as it had a habit of moving closer to the bar over time. And I also swapped out the pads - they didn't last long in the Welsh grit - and fitted a set of sintered pads. The braking performance after this inexpensive change was dramatic and transformed the bike, so it would be nice to see SRAM address these two issues



das wird von pinkbike über die guide geschrieben-- den punkt mit dem sich verstellenden schräubchen hatte ich auch schon--dann wandert natürlich auch der hebel zum lenker. werde auch mal loctite draufmachen....


----------



## jokernthief (6. Mai 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> das wird von pinkbike über die guide geschrieben-- den punkt mit dem sich verstellenden schräubchen hatte ich auch schon--dann wandert natürlich auch der hebel zum lenker. werde auch mal loctite draufmachen....



Ist da von der R die Rede oder auch von den werkzeuglosen RS und RSC? Das kleine Carbonschräubchen an meiner RS fühlt sich sowieso irgendwie nicht mega hochwertig an... aber leicht ist's.


----------



## Tubn (6. Mai 2015)

Schaut mal Eure Beläge an die Originalen SRAM Beläge sind ziemlich bescheiden und vor allem nach ca 200 KM unten. Ich empfehle Miles Racing Semi Metallisch, gibt es auch bei Amazon,halten länger und haben bessere Bremskraft. Druckpunkt wandert bei mir gar nicht, alles super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miriquidibiker (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo an alle, wie transportiert ihr euere Räder? Hatte bisher nur Bikes mit Alurahmen und habe diese mit dem Thule ProRide (Rahmenklemmung) auf dem Autodach transportiert. Soll bei Carbon nicht so ideal sein? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Gibt es eine Aussage von Radon was den Transport mittels Dachträger angeht?


----------



## greifswald (6. Mai 2015)

Auf der Ladefläche liegend oder vor Bett und Küchenschrank stehend ;-) 

Ein Ähnliches Problem ergibt sich auch bei Montageständer mit Rahmenklemmung. Zumindest beim Montageständer konnte ich das Problem lösen: Klemmung mit Fahrradschlauch gepolstert bzw Rutschsicher gemacht und Klemmung so eingestellt, dass sie den Rahmen zwar hält, aber nicht zusammendrücken kann.

Bei einem Fahrradheckträger habe ich noch nie die Rahmenklemmung genutzt, sondern die Rahmen gepolstert und mit Strapsen das Gestell des Trägers gebunden.


----------



## boarderking (6. Mai 2015)

jokernthief schrieb:


> Ist da von der R die Rede oder auch von den werkzeuglosen RS und RSC? Das kleine Carbonschräubchen an meiner RS fühlt sich sowieso irgendwie nicht mega hochwertig an... aber leicht ist's.



Die Testen das Rose Uncle Jimbo 2 mit einer rsc, aber die Hebel Verstellung sieht gleich aus


----------



## everywhere.local (8. Mai 2015)

Wie stehts um die "KW20-Bikes"? Ich wollte doch nach Himmelfahrt n Ausflug machen


----------



## everywhere.local (13. Mai 2015)

Hat schon wer eines dieser KW20-Bikes? 
bin ich der einzige, den das noch interessiert?!


----------



## Patrick197 (13. Mai 2015)

Hi, nein natürlich nicht 
Ich habe heute Abend meine Versandbestätigung bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dolomites (14. Mai 2015)

Patrick197 schrieb:


> Hi, nein natürlich nicht
> Ich habe heute Abend meine Versandbestätigung bekommen


Welche Grösse hast du bestellt? Scheint so als wäre 18" immer noch nicht lieferbar


----------



## Patrick197 (14. Mai 2015)

Ich habe es in 20" bestellt


----------



## Flohman (14. Mai 2015)

Ich habe das Problem, dass mein Schaltwerk entweder in den kleinen oder in den großen Gängen klappert. Ich bekomme es aber nicht so eingestellt, dass alle Gänge einwandfrei laufen. Ich habe bereits das Syntace Schaltauge mit "Heißkleber Mod". 
Habe bisher die Endanschläge, Umschlingung eingestellt und danach die Spannung. Aber wie gesagt laufen entweder die großen oder die kleinen Gänge. Hat noch jemand einen Tip bevor ich Radon anrufe?


----------



## everywhere.local (14. Mai 2015)

Patrick197 schrieb:


> Hi, nein natürlich nicht
> Ich habe heute Abend meine Versandbestätigung bekommen


Was heißt denn natürlich nicht?
ich habe März bestellt und kw20 als Liefertermin. Wieso sollte es so abwegig sein?


----------



## stebbit (14. Mai 2015)

Hallo, 

darf ich fragen, in welcher Größe ihr das Rad fahrt? Bin 1,90m groß mit SL 91cm und schwanke zwischen Größe 20" und 22"...

Viele Grüße
Stebbit


----------



## Miriquidibiker (14. Mai 2015)

stebbit schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> darf ich fragen, in welcher Größe ihr das Rad fahrt? Bin 1,90m groß mit SL 91cm und schwanke zwischen Größe 20" und 22"...
> 
> ...


Hallo, bin "nur" 1,89cm und habe SL 90 und fahre das Slide in der Größe 22". Der Rahmen fällt deutlich kleiner aus. Hatte eigentlich auch erst 20 " geplant, jedoch war mir diese Größe zu kompakt. Verglichen mit dem Canyon Strive in L -Race ( sollte eigentlich mein neues Bike werden) ist das Slide in XL sogar im Reach ein klein wenig kürzer. Die Geo passt hervorragend für ein schnelles bergauf und ein laufruhiges bergab, ideal für ausgedehnte Endurotouren. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Pidi1990 (14. Mai 2015)

Servus zusammen,
mein Monarch Plus Debon Air aus meinem Slide X01 macht mitlerweile die selben Geräusche wie hier im Video und ist en Bissle schwergängig:




Hat jemand von euch das selbe Problem oder weiß jemand ob es dafür schon eine Lösung gibt? Ich konnte noch keinen Bericht über eine Lösung finden und habe keine große Lust meinen Dämpfer ein zu schicken nachdem ich so lange auf mein Rad gewartet habe. Für eure Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## stebbit (14. Mai 2015)

Miriquidibiker schrieb:


> Hallo, bin "nur" 1,89cm und habe SL 90 und fahre das Slide in der Größe 22". Der Rahmen fällt deutlich kleiner aus. Hatte eigentlich auch erst 20 " geplant, jedoch war mir diese Größe zu kompakt. Verglichen mit dem Canyon Strive in L -Race ( sollte eigentlich mein neues Bike werden) ist das Slide in XL sogar im Reach ein klein wenig kürzer. Die Geo passt hervorragend für ein schnelles bergauf und ein laufruhiges bergab, ideal für ausgedehnte Endurotouren.
> 
> Viele Grüße


Danke dir!


----------



## Patrick197 (14. Mai 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Was heißt denn natürlich nicht?
> ich habe März bestellt und kw20 als Liefertermin. Wieso sollte es so abwegig sein?


Sollte nur heißen, dass du nicht der einzige bist den es noch interessiert


----------



## everywhere.local (15. Mai 2015)

Patrick197 schrieb:


> Sollte nur heißen, dass du nicht der einzige bist den es noch interessiert


Ah,ich dachte du meinst "natürlich hat das noch keiner" 
Nevermind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisdacross (16. Mai 2015)

Pidi1990 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> mein Monarch Plus Debon Air aus meinem Slide X01 macht mitlerweile die selben Geräusche wie hier im Video und ist en Bissle schwergängig:
> 
> 
> ...


Habe das Geräusch auch und dachte eig. dass es normal wäre...
Wie ein Quietscheentchen...


----------



## everywhere.local (17. Mai 2015)

hio,
kurze frage zum xo1:
ist die Leitung der HR-Bremse im Rahmen verlegt, oder frei demontierbar?
Ich rechne nächste Woche mit meinem Bike und würde wohl gleich die Guide gegen ne XT tauschen...


----------



## greifswald (17. Mai 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> hio,
> kurze frage zum xo1:
> ist die Leitung der HR-Bremse im Rahmen verlegt, oder frei demontierbar?
> Ich rechne nächste Woche mit meinem Bike und würde wohl gleich die Guide gegen ne XT tauschen...



Ist frei verlegt


----------



## everywhere.local (17. Mai 2015)

greifswald schrieb:


> Ist frei verlegt


Besten Dank


----------



## Ma4ik (17. Mai 2015)

@bastifunbiker wieso möchtest du die Bremse tauschen? Die Guide RS ist viel besser als die XT Bremse, ist doch ein Schritt zurück den du machst   so eine Top Bremse muss am Bike bleiben


----------



## everywhere.local (17. Mai 2015)

Ma4ik schrieb:


> @bastifunbiker wieso möchtest du die Bremse tauschen? Die Guide RS ist viel besser als die XT Bremse, ist doch ein Schritt zurück den du machst   so eine Top Bremse muss am Bike bleiben


----------



## Ma4ik (17. Mai 2015)

@bastifunbiker das war ernst gemeint. Was soll das Bild dann bitte  
Hast ja ein sehr hübsches Foto, sieht sehr Profi like aus, daher solltest dich auskennen, oder ist das einfach ein kopiertes Foto 
Mein Tipp ganz klar die RS


----------



## everywhere.local (17. Mai 2015)

Ma4ik schrieb:


> @bastifunbiker das war ernst gemeint. Was soll das Bild dann bitte
> Hast ja ein sehr hübsches Foto, sieht sehr Profi like aus, daher solltest dich auskennen, oder ist das einfach ein kopiertes Foto
> Mein Tipp ganz klar die RS


wusste ja eben nicht, dass es ernst gemeint war. die xt ist ja ziemlich unfehlbar und die avid hat einen ziemlich willkürlichen druckpunkt, der sich gern selbst aussucht, wo er einsetzt. einige aus meinem kreis waren sehr unzufrieden.

danke für die blumen, das bin in der tat ich


----------



## Ma4ik (17. Mai 2015)

War natürlich ganz klar ernst gemeint, ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit der RS und würde diese NIE, nie, nie gegen die XT tauschen. Für mich eine super Bremse fürs Radon Bike. Weis nicht wie lange du schon damit fährst, aber fahre sie erstmal lange genug und dann kannst du immer noch entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (18. Mai 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> wusste ja eben nicht, dass es ernst gemeint war. die xt ist ja ziemlich unfehlbar und die avid hat einen ziemlich willkürlichen druckpunkt, der sich gern selbst aussucht, wo er einsetzt. einige aus meinem kreis waren sehr unzufrieden.
> 
> danke für die blumen, das bin in der tat ich


Ganz Ehrlich fahr die Bremse erstmal die ist Super und ist die beste Bremse für dieses Bike.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (18. Mai 2015)

mmhhh

ich zitiere mich mal selbst da ich die Bremse jetzt nicht mehr ganz so toll finde...



BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Hallo X01 Gemeinde
> Wie seid ihr eigentlich mit eurer bremse zufrieden ?
> Ich war eigentlich zufrieden, hätte mir nur ein bisschen mehr Bremspower gewünscht.
> 
> Jetzt war ich mal für einen halben Tag in Osternohe und hab sie mal richtig beansprucht und muss sagen, das ich sehr enttäuscht bin, da ich einen stetig wandernden Druckpunkt hatte. Nach nur einem halben Tag konnte ich den Hebel bis zum Lenker durchziehen :-(


----------



## Ma4ik (18. Mai 2015)

@BoehserOnkel69 wie lange fährst du denn schon mit der Bremse? Fährst du sie am X01? Kann dem ganzen nur widersprechen, ich finde das die Bremse sehr gut ist, wie auch @BODOPROBST schon sagte, ich finde diese viel besser als die XT Bremse. Vielleicht solltest du sie einfach mal lange genug fahren oder ggf. ist was mit der Bremse nicht in Ordnung. Auch ich vielen Tests wird sehr viel positives berichtet Zitat "Auch das direkte Ansprechen ist spürbar. Die Guide liefert ein bissiges und direktes Bremsgefühl, bleibt aber dennoch sehr gut dosierbar, der Fahrer kann selbst (je nach Model) entscheiden, ob der Druckpunkt nah am Lenker oder etwas weiter weg liegen soll." Noch ein kleiner Auszug eines Testfahrers (Langzeit Test) "Die SRAM Guide RS ist *exzellent dosierbar*, hat einen *sehr gut fühlbaren Druckpunkt*"


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. Mai 2015)

Ma4ik schrieb:


> @BoehserOnkel69 wie lange fährst du denn schon mit der Bremse? Fährst du sie am X01? Kann dem ganzen nur widersprechen, ich finde das die Bremse sehr gut ist, wie auch @BODOPROBST schon sagte, ich finde diese viel besser als die XT Bremse. Vielleicht solltest du sie einfach mal lange genug fahren oder ggf. ist was mit der Bremse nicht in Ordnung. Auch ich vielen Tests wird sehr viel positives berichtet Zitat "Auch das direkte Ansprechen ist spürbar. Die Guide liefert ein bissiges und direktes Bremsgefühl, bleibt aber dennoch sehr gut dosierbar, der Fahrer kann selbst (je nach Model) entscheiden, ob der Druckpunkt nah am Lenker oder etwas weiter weg liegen soll." Noch ein kleiner Auszug eines Testfahrers (Langzeit Test) "Die SRAM Guide RS ist *exzellent dosierbar*, hat einen *sehr gut fühlbaren Druckpunkt*"


Deine Probleme können ev. von den Bremsbelägen herrühren, die Beläge der Trail und auch der ersten Guide waren nicht sehr
Hitzefest . Ist bei neueren Guide besser hatte am Gardasee ein Skeen 120 Gefahren mit Guide RSC mit 180/160 Gefahren und
große Bedenken gehabt ob das Hebt. Hab auf 450Km keine Beläge tauschen müssen was mich sehr Erstaunt hat. Vorallen keine
so Erscheinungen wie oben Beschrieben hatte die im Vorjahr bei der Trail normal wahren.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (19. Mai 2015)

Auch das direkte Ansprechen ist spürbar. Die Guide liefert ein bissiges und direktes Bremsgefühl, bleibt aber dennoch sehr gut dosierbar, der Fahrer kann selbst (je nach Model) entscheiden, ob der Druckpunkt nah am Lenker oder etwas weiter weg liegen soll." Noch ein kleiner Auszug eines Testfahrers (Langzeit Test) "Die SRAM Guide RS ist *exzellent dosierbar*, hat einen *sehr gut fühlbaren Druckpunkt*

Das stimmt auch alles so ... bis auf die Bremskraft und den eben stark wandernden Druckpunkt.
Ich hab jetzt mal entlüftet und vorne andere Bremsbeläge rein (Original organisch).
Bin gestern mal eine kleine Runde gefahren und fühlt sich wieder gut an...
Nur war vorher auch alles gut, bis ich sie in Osternohe mal stärker belastet habe ... und das sind definitiv keine Alpinen verhältnisse gewesen...


----------



## everywhere.local (19. Mai 2015)

Danke Bodo,

ich geb der Guide ne Chance und teste ggf. andere Beläge, wenn es nicht klappt. Wollte sie erst neu verkaufen, aber nun halt so 

//edit:
zum Onkel: ja, das meinte ich. Osternohe sollte eigentlich KEINE Bremse in die Knie zwingen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisdacross (19. Mai 2015)

@BODOPROBST 
Ist ein Problem mit dem Monarch Plus bekannt beim X01 welches das quietschen verursacht?


----------



## everywhere.local (19. Mai 2015)

Chrisdacross schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> Ist ein Problem mit dem Monarch Plus bekannt beim X01 welches das quietschen verursacht?


hast du dne monarch schon eingefahren? der braucht manchmal ne weile, bis er richtig tut


----------



## Chrisdacross (19. Mai 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> hast du dne monarch schon eingefahren? der braucht manchmal ne weile, bis er richtig tut


Ca. 400 km hat er auf der Uhr, funktioniert ja auch das Ding! Aber das quietschen ist halt da und einmal hab ich schon Luft nachgepumpt...


----------



## everywhere.local (19. Mai 2015)

Chrisdacross schrieb:


> Ca. 400 km hat er auf der Uhr, funktioniert ja auch das Ding! Aber das quietschen ist halt da und einmal hab ich schon Luft nachgepumpt...



sicher, dass der DÄMPFER quietscht?
vielleicht ist es ja ein lager, das trocken läuft?
was heisst denn nun quietschen?


----------



## Chrisdacross (19. Mai 2015)

Pidi1990 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> mein Monarch Plus Debon Air aus meinem Slide X01 macht mitlerweile die selben Geräusche wie hier im Video und ist en Bissle schwergängig:
> 
> 
> ...


So wie in diesem Video @bastifunbiker ...


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Mai 2015)

klingt, als würde öl fehlen 

hat nun wer so ein KW20-Bike bekommen?


----------



## Dolomites (20. Mai 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> klingt, als würde öl fehlen
> 
> hat nun wer so ein KW20-Bike bekommen?



Hab meins heute bekommen


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Mai 2015)

gratuliere. viel spaß damit 

hoffe meins kommt auch bald


----------



## DarkRusher (21. Mai 2015)

Wollte nochmal nachfragen, wie ihr mit den 11 Gängen zurechtkommt? Hat schon jemand damit längere Touren gemacht, sprich über 50 - 80 km?


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Mai 2015)

Die Frage sollte doch eher lauten: "habt ihr damit längere, steile Anstiege bezwungen?"
80 km kannst auch ohne probleme mitm citycruiser aufm radweg fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkRusher (21. Mai 2015)

Ok das hätte ich noch dazuschreiben sollen, also größeren Touren inkl. längere steilere Anstiege. Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## 00Bike (21. Mai 2015)

Von meiner Seite kann ich sagen, dass ich damit sowohl schon größere Touren als auch steile Anstiege gefahren bin. Ich komme mit dem Rad mindestens genausogut steile Anstiege hoch wie mit meinem alten 29er 140 mm Fully mit 3x10 Schaltung (die Kiste war allerdings auch 15 kg schwer).

Die Geometrie vom Slide ist für ein 160 mm Fully hervorragend, wenn es bergauf geht (natürlich auch bergab). Die Frage ob 1x11 oder 2x10 Schaltung geht mehr in Richtung deiner persönlichen Vorzüge. Wenn du gemütliche Touren radeln willst empfiehlt sich ehr das 8.0/9.0/10.0. Das soll nicht heißen, dass es mit dem X01 nicht möglich wäre gemütlich zu radeln. Mit einem 30er Kettenblatt kommt man eigentlich jeden Berg hoch und kann bis 35 km/h auch noch bergab treten ohne wie ein Irrer zu rotieren. Man sollte sich aber bewusst sein, dass die Sprünge zwischen den einzelnen Gängen größer sind. Am besten mal Probefahren, muss dazu je nicht unbedingt ein Slide sein .

Schau mal den Vergleich beim Ritzel-Rechner an:

http://www.ritzelrechner.de/?GR=DER...38&RZ2=11,13,15,17,19,21,24,28,32,36&UF2=2240. 

2x10 bietet nach oben und unten nur minimal mehr.

Ich bin damit super zufrieden und komm aus dem Grinsen kaum noch raus. Super durchdachtes Bike .


----------



## Patrick197 (21. Mai 2015)

Meines kam heute auch an. Wäre aber auch schon früher gekommen...
DHL hatte als Status der Sendung "Verzögerung beim Transport" stehen was bedeutet,
das sie (DHL) einen nicht telefonisch erreicht haben.


----------



## everywhere.local (23. Mai 2015)

Endlich 




 

12,4 nachgewogen


----------



## Ma4ik (23. Mai 2015)

@bastifunbiker welchen Rahmengröße hast du? Wie viel Wochen hast du nun gewartet? Sehr schickes Teil, viel Spaß damit.


----------



## everywhere.local (23. Mai 2015)

Ma4ik schrieb:


> @bastifunbiker welchen Rahmengröße hast du? Wie viel Wochen hast du nun gewartet? Sehr schickes Teil, viel Spaß damit.


Vielen Dank. Hatte ende März bestellt. Ist 18"


----------



## everywhere.local (23. Mai 2015)

Kann bitte mal jemand rechts die Achse hinten fotografieren? Also quasi auf daa Schaltwerk. Das Dt Swiss system sieht aber komisch aus 

Hat sich glaube erledigt, scheint normal


----------



## daiko (24. Mai 2015)

Moin moin zusammen, nach langem hin und her soll es jetzt das Slide werden. Allerdings bin ich mir noch uneins welche Rahmengröße es werden soll, vielleicht könnt ihr ja mit eurer Erfahrung helfen.
192cm groß, 92 Schrittlänge. Aktuelles Fahrgebiet, Hannover (Benähter, Deister) und am Wochenende Bad Harzburg als Ausgangspunkt. Gerne Flowtrails.

Lande mit den Werten zwischen 20'' und 22'' es wird auch nicht leichter dadurch dass das 22' lieferbar und das 20'' aktuell nicht lieferbar ist


----------



## jokernthief (24. Mai 2015)

Ich fahre zwar das Alu-Slide, aber Geo ist ja ähnlich... Bin 1,90 mit 90cm SL und bin auf nem 20" Rahmen unterwegs. Ich wollte mein Rad eher verspielt haben und hab es bisher nicht bereut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (24. Mai 2015)

daiko schrieb:


> Moin moin zusammen, nach langem hin und her soll es jetzt das Slide werden. Allerdings bin ich mir noch uneins welche Rahmengröße es werden soll, vielleicht könnt ihr ja mit eurer Erfahrung helfen.
> 192cm groß, 92 Schrittlänge. Aktuelles Fahrgebiet, Hannover (Benähter, Deister) und am Wochenende Bad Harzburg als Ausgangspunkt. Gerne Flowtrails.
> 
> Lande mit den Werten zwischen 20'' und 22'' es wird auch nicht leichter dadurch dass das 22' lieferbar und das 20'' aktuell nicht lieferbar ist


Kannst wohl beides machen. Wenn du viel technische trails fährst,  dann wohl eher 20,sonst kannst auch 22 nehmen


----------



## daiko (24. Mai 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Kannst wohl beides machen. Wenn du viel technische trails fährst,  dann wohl eher 20,sonst kannst auch 22 nehmen


Da ich quasi gerade erst wieder anfange werde ich wohl aktuell selten an einem S3 Trail kratzen...


----------



## everywhere.local (24. Mai 2015)

22 ist lieferbar, wo ist die Frage?


----------



## daiko (24. Mai 2015)

Keine Frage  Schutz vor Impulskäufen die man dann bereut.


----------



## Dolomites (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo, ich würde gerne ein 28T Kettenblatt montieren. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit ovalen Kettenblättern?

http://absoluteblack.cc/sram-oval.html


----------



## Dolomites (24. Mai 2015)

In freier Wildbahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pidi1990 (24. Mai 2015)

Ich hab bei mir ein ovales 28er Kettenblatt von Bionicon montiert. Tritt sich gut, ob allerdings ein Vorteil zu einem Runden 28er zu spüren ist kann ich nicht sagen, da mir der direkte Vergleich fehlt. Ein eindeutiger vorteil ist aber, dass ich jetzt an alle Schrauben im Rahmen dran komme um diese nach zu ziehen ohne die Kurbel oder das Kettenblatt zu demontieren. Hinterbauschraube durch das Kettenblatt und Dämpferaufnahme dran vorbei. Einfach Kettenblatt drehen bis der Drehmomentschlüssel mit Verlängerung dran vorbei geht.


----------



## everywhere.local (25. Mai 2015)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag,  @BODOPROBST 

Ich konnte gestern endlich mein X01 testen und muss sagen, es ist eins der besten Bikes, die ich je gefahren bin


----------



## 00Bike (25. Mai 2015)

Dolomites schrieb:


> Hallo, ich würde gerne ein 28T Kettenblatt montieren. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit ovalen Kettenblättern?
> 
> http://absoluteblack.cc/sram-oval.html



Ich bin die ersten Wochen mit dem 30er gefahren und hab es gegen ein 30er Oval von Bionicon ersetzt. Bergauf ist es super, gerade in technischen Passagen. Fahr an meinen Hardtail nun auch eins von AbsoulteBlack, denn wenn man immer zwischen oval und rund hin und her springt gewöhnt man sich nicht wirklich an den ovalen Tritt (sollte man bedenken bei mehreren Rädern).


----------



## greifswald (25. Mai 2015)

daiko schrieb:


> Moin moin zusammen, nach langem hin und her soll es jetzt das Slide werden. Allerdings bin ich mir noch uneins welche Rahmengröße es werden soll, vielleicht könnt ihr ja mit eurer Erfahrung helfen.
> 192cm groß, 92 Schrittlänge. Aktuelles Fahrgebiet, Hannover (Benähter, Deister) und am Wochenende Bad Harzburg als Ausgangspunkt. Gerne Flowtrails.
> 
> Lande mit den Werten zwischen 20'' und 22'' es wird auch nicht leichter dadurch dass das 22' lieferbar und das 20'' aktuell nicht lieferbar ist



Ich  habe bei gleichen Voraussetzungen das 22" bestellt (war gerade lieferbar) und habe es nicht bereut.


----------



## daiko (25. Mai 2015)

greifswald schrieb:


> Ich  habe bei gleichen Voraussetzungen das 22" bestellt (war gerade lieferbar) und habe es nicht bereut.


Danke für die Info. Werd morgen mal anrufen. 20er nicht lieferbar 22er ja. Was fährst du denn damit für Trails?


----------



## greifswald (25. Mai 2015)

daiko schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Werd morgen mal anrufen. 20er nicht lieferbar 22er ja. Was fährst du denn damit für Trails?



Tja, schwer zu beschreiben: Viel Bergauf und bergab im Ruhrgebiet. Höhendifferenz ca. 100m, dafür aber auch gerne mal 8-10x hintereinander ;-) Waldautobahn meide ich soweit möglich. Singletrails sind bevorzugtes Revier.

Gerne technische Sachen und Sprünge. Seit dem Slidekauf allerdings verstärkt Sprünge. Steile Anstiege ohne Abzusteigen reizen ebenfalls.

Wenn Zeit da ist fahre ich gerne Singletrailtouren inkl. kleinerer Downhills. 

Die Reverb ist ganz im Rahmen versenkt, so ist der Endanschlag in der richtigen Fahrposition.

Zuvor war ich mit einem alten Cannondale SV 600 mit 100mm (u.a. auch im Deister) unterwegs.

Ich wollte u.a. keine so gestreckte Fahrposition und Sattelüberhöhung mehr, daher auch die tendenz zum größeren Rahmen. An sehr engen Stellen merke ich schon, dass das Slide nicht so eng um die Ecke geht - stören tut es allerdings nicht.


----------



## daiko (26. Mai 2015)

@greifswald danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Tendenz ist jetzt definitiv das 22er und dann evtl. den Vorbau kürzen. Was ist da ab Werk drauf, hab jetzt nichts gescheites bei Google gefunden.


----------



## DarkRusher (26. Mai 2015)

Auf dem Bike Festival in Willingen in 2 1/2 Wochen gibts 10% Rabatt auf alle Slide's Räder laut Radon auf Facebook. Wäre dann beim X01 3060€. Gutes Angebot? Oder doch lieber noch 2-3 Monate warten und im Sale zuschlagen?


----------



## stromb6 (27. Mai 2015)




----------



## stebbit (28. Mai 2015)

Hi, 

habe auch vergangene Woche mein X01 bekommen und wollte mal von meinen Erfahrungen berichten. 
Von der Lieferungszeit war ich beeindruckt, SO bestellt, DO zum Servicepartner geliefert und SA war das Rad bereits aufgebaut. Leider hatte der Servicepartner zwei X01s da und hat die Räder vertauscht und mein 22" Rad bereits einem früheren Kunden mitgegeben, was sich jedoch recht schnell geklärt hat. 
Also ging es am SO und MO direkt ins Vinschgau auf den Holly Hansen, Propain und Tchilly Trail  
Das Rad fährt sich unglaublich gut, mit 1.90m und 92cm SL passt mir der 22" Rahmen sehr gut. Wir sind alles selber hochgefahren und bei dem 1x11 Antrieb musste man am Holly Hansen z.T. schon gut reintreten, kam aber gut hoch. Runter gehts echt richtig ab. Das Fahrwerk schluckt echt einiges weg und das Rad vermittelt auf den ruppigen Passagen der Trails eine ungeheure Menge Sicherheit. Es verleitet quasi zum Rasen, Hüpfen, Spielen usw. . 

Einziger Wehrmutstropen: Am 2. Tag (3. Trail) stellte sich ein schleifendes Geräusch ein, was ich zunächst nicht identifizieren konnte. Irgendwann mitten im Trail habe ich dann Gott sei Dank gemerkt, dass die Schraube aus dem Hinterbaugelenk sich gelöst hatte und fast komplett herausgedreht war, sodass sie bereits am Kettenblatt anstand. Hätte ich das nicht gemerkt, hätte es nach ein paar weiteren Kurven vlt. ganz schön böse ausgehen können. 
So ein Vorfall am 2. Tag ist für mich an einem neuen Rad in der Preisklasse, das zudem noch vom Servicepartner aufgebaut wurde, ein absolutes No-Go! 

Fazit also: geiles Rad, aber bei der Endmontage/ Qualitätskontrolle hat Radon echt noch Luft nach oben, um es mal vorsichtig zu formulieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daiko (28. Mai 2015)

Bin super gespannt, vor allem da ich mit gleicher Schrittlänge auch das 22'' bestellt habe und mir unsicher war, aber scheint ja ideal zu sein. Geldeingang wurde heute bestätigt, mal schauen wie schnell es jetzt geht *ungeduldig*


----------



## stromb6 (28. Mai 2015)

Ja an beiden Hauptlagerschrauben war bei mir keine Schraubensicherung. Eine war schon locker als ich das Bike aus der Box genommen habe. Unbedingt Schraubensicherung verwenden sonst kannst jede Woche die Schrauben nachziehen.


----------



## Tomdom (28. Mai 2015)

stebbit schrieb:


> Irgendwann mitten im Trail habe ich dann Gott sei Dank gemerkt, dass die Schraube aus dem Hinterbaugelenk sich gelöst hatte und fast komplett herausgedreht war, sodass sie bereits am Kettenblatt anstand.
> So ein Vorfall am 2. Tag ist für mich an einem neuen Rad in der Preisklasse, das zudem noch vom Servicepartner aufgebaut wurde, ein absolutes No-Go!
> 
> Fazit also: geiles Rad, aber bei der Endmontage/ Qualitätskontrolle hat Radon echt noch Luft nach oben, um es mal vorsichtig zu formulieren...




Ich kann das nicht verstehen, dachte bei der neuen Lieferung von den Bikes achtet Radon darauf und behebt den Fehler! Das wurde hier bereits im Forum geschrieben von @Radon-Bikes, nur leider hat sich gar nichts geändert, ich als Kunde fühle mich dabei hintergangen, es kommt einem so vor als hätte man nur schnell eine Antwort rausgehauen um das Problem klein zu reden bzw. im Keim zu ersticken.

Das X01 ist ja kein Fahrrad was aus dem Baumarkt kommt. Für den Preis möchte man meinen man bekommt eine ordentliche Qualität, sowie auch ein Fachmännischer zusammenbau.

Das vertrauen zu Radon und deren Bikes ist stark geschwächt durch den Vorfall, es sind ja nicht nur 1 - 2 Bikes die den Fehler haben, wenn man sich im Forum durchklickt kommen schon eine ganze Menge zusammen mit dem Fehler am Bike, die Dunkelziffer wird noch weit aus höher sein. Auch auf anderen Seiten / Blogs, wurde bereits über den Fehler bei den Bikes von Radon berichtet.

@BODOPROBST und @Radon-Bikes



Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Wie von Bodo und uns bereits kommuniziert, wurde bei einer kleinen Stückzahl fälschlicherweise kein Locktide (blau/mittelfest) verwendet, stattdessen wurde das Gewinde teilweise mit Öl/Fett versehen.



Leider ist der Fehler noch vorhanden und es ist keine "kleine" Stückzahl, sogar bei ganz neuen Bikes die erst vor ein paar eingetroffen sind, wie hier ein paar Posts oben drüber geschrieben wurde, ist der Fehler noch vorhanden.



Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Wir haben selbstverständlich direkte Maßnahmen im QM unserer Zulieferer eingeleitet und werden zukünftig den Montageprozess noch genauer überprüfen.



Leider hat sich nichts  geändert an dem QM, der Fehler ist immer *noch aktuell und akut*.


----------



## bartos0815 (28. Mai 2015)

liegt wohl daran, das die rahmen vormontiert aus fernost beim assembler in deutschland ankommen und dort niemand den rahmen zerlegt um die schraubensicherung bzw. die entsprechenden drehmonente zu kontrollieren. die schauen, dass sie möglichst viele räder je tag zusammenwürgen. ganz egal ob 150€ oder 5000€. die montagequalität ist die selbe. und von den dort angestellten teils fachunkundigen schraubern darf man keine alleingänge erwarten....


----------



## stebbit (28. Mai 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> liegt wohl daran, das die rahmen vormontiert aus fernost beim assembler in deutschland ankommen und dort niemand den rahmen zerlegt um die schraubensicherung bzw. die entsprechenden drehmonente zu kontrollieren. die schauen, dass sie möglichst viele räder je tag zusammenwürgen. ganz egal ob 150€ oder 5000€. die montagequalität ist die selbe. und von den dort angestellten teils fachunkundigen schraubern darf man keine alleingänge erwarten....


Verständlich, allerdings wurde z.B. mein Rad ausgeliefert als der Fehler bereits einige Wochen bekannt war. Bei so einem sicherheitsrelevanten Teil/ Lager hätte man imho die ausgelieferten Bikes an der Stelle checken müssen. 
Darüber hinaus wäre es vlt. auch nicht verkehrt gewesen, die Servicepartner über den Fehler zu informieren - so wäre zumindest sichergestellt, dass die durch Servicepartner montierten Bikes safe sind. Meinem Servicepartner war die Sache z.B. nicht bekannt...


----------



## Xaver_MUC (28. Mai 2015)

Hatte auch mal wieder eine Frage zur Empfehlung einer Rahmengröße für mich. Bin nur gestern fälschlicher Weise in der Gruppe "zu schwer für Radon Slide 29 9.0" gelandet, sollte hier rein, da ich ja ein Slide Carbon X01 kaufen will. Bodo hat schon geantwortet (Danke!). Wenn sich einer von euch auch noch mit einer Empfehlung beteiligen will, dann findet er im genannten Chat meine Daten und Prämissen.

Spannend für alle könnte auch noch meine in dem Kontext dort gestellte Frage sein nach der Abweichlung Definitionsmaß der Rahmengröße zum echten Maß aus der Geo. Da liegt imnmer eine ganze Rahmengröße dazwischen bei Radon! Daher ist offen, woran man sich orientieren soll, wenn ein Rahmengrößenrechner für die eigenen Daten (Größe oder SL) eine Rahemngröße auswirft.


----------



## Tomdom (28. Mai 2015)

stebbit schrieb:


> Bei so einem sicherheitsrelevanten Teil/ Lager hätte man imho die ausgelieferten Bikes an der Stelle checken müssen. Darüber hinaus wäre es vlt. auch nicht verkehrt gewesen, die Servicepartner über den Fehler zu informieren - so wäre zumindest sichergestellt, dass die durch Servicepartner montierten Bikes safe sind. Meinem Servicepartner war die Sache z.B. nicht bekannt...



Das hätte Radon machen müssen! Wie schon gesagt, das Problem wurde kurz und knapp behandelt und dann schnell im Keim erstickt! Ich habe auch bei meinem Service Partner in der nähe nachgefragt, der hatte keinerlei Infos und wusste auch nichts von dem Problem.


----------



## Tomdom (31. Mai 2015)

Das Problem wird totgeschwiegen bzw. nun einfach ausgesessen @Radon-Bikes, das gleiche tun unsere Politiker des Landes auch wenn Ihnen was unangenehm ist, die nutzen die gleiche Taktik, anstatt die Probleme anzugehen und wirklich was dafür zu tun das es nicht mehr vorkommt, man wartet einfach bis die Zeit das ganze begraben hat. Aufgrund der immer wieder aufkommenden Probleme an dem Bike, ist es ganz sicher nicht aus der Welt geschafft das Problem. Wieso werden die Service Partner nicht über die Problematik informiert? @BODOPROBST


----------



## everywhere.local (31. Mai 2015)

haltet doch mal den Ball flach. Ist ja wohl nicht so schwer, die Schrauben zu kontrollieren und eine lose fest zu ziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomdom (31. Mai 2015)

Es ist ein sicherheitsrelevantes Problem.


----------



## Xaver_MUC (2. Juni 2015)

Hab jetzt erst mal 2 Hoibe getrunken mit Nachbarn auf den Schock! Mein Slide Carbon X01 ist heute gekommen. Falsch, *gekommen *ist es nicht, ich habe es bei der DHL Zentrale *abgeholt*, nachdem die DHL (wie immer bei mir!!!) Schei... gebaut hat (aber das ist nicht Gegenstand dieses Threads, kommt nur on top und hat mich 3h Jobpause gekostet, wobei da auch grad viel los ist). Der große Schock kam aber dann, als ich es abends nach der Arbeit aufbauen will. *Bestellt waren 22'', Rechnung lautet auf 22'', geliefert wurde 20''.* Wie geht das, wo doch 20'' (angeblich) erst ab KW26 wieder lieferbar sein soll?? Bin immer noch zu sehr down, um überhaupt auszuflippen oder sauer sein zu können. Denn in 27h fahre ich los an den Gardasee für 4 Tage, habe ich extra gebucht angesichts der Zusage der DHL vom Freitag heute mein Bike zu liefern. Zurückschicken geht so easy auch nicht, da er Karton bereits zerschnitten ist, nachdem ich es bei der DHL abholen musste und die Fracht für ein normales Auto (immerhin ein X3) viel zu groß war. Ein MTB habe ich nun nicht für den Lago, bleibt Windsurfen ohne biken (wenn Wind ist)!

Werde es morgen am Telefon mit Bike-Discount klären, aber nachdem ich in 2 Wochen 2 Bikes für zusammen knapp 4.000€ kaufte und dann so was vor einem langen WE, das (u.a. und v.a.) mit biken geplant war....  schaun mer mal.

*Jemand anderes hätte sich sicher über ein ja aktuell gar nicht lieferbares 20'' gefreut (Slide Carbon 27,5 X01). Hat zufällig jemand im Großraum München eines bestellt ...oder sogar fälschlicher Weise mein 22'' bekommen?*


----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. Juni 2015)

Tomdom schrieb:


> Das Problem wird totgeschwiegen bzw. nun einfach ausgesessen @Radon-Bikes, das gleiche tun unsere Politiker des Landes auch wenn Ihnen was unangenehm ist, die nutzen die gleiche Taktik, anstatt die Probleme anzugehen und wirklich was dafür zu tun das es nicht mehr vorkommt, man wartet einfach bis die Zeit das ganze begraben hat. Aufgrund der immer wieder aufkommenden Probleme an dem Bike, ist es ganz sicher nicht aus der Welt geschafft das Problem. Wieso werden die Service Partner nicht über die Problematik informiert? @BODOPROBST



Also von verschweigen kann nicht die Rede Sein. Wir haben bereits mehrfach auf das Problem hingewiesen!


----------



## Tomdom (3. Juni 2015)

@Radon-Bikes das ist ja auch das mindeste was man verlangen kann denn wenn ein Bike solch ein sicherheitsrelevantes Problem hat wo Menschenleben gefährdet sind, muss man das eben "mindestens" aussprechen, das habt ihr ja getan. Das mindeste wurde erfüllt nicht mehr und nicht weniger, weder die Vertragspartner wurden informiert noch sind die neueren Bikes fehlerfrei. Das ganze wurde eben nicht aus der Welt geschaffen, fakt ist das ihr es euch leider zu leicht gemacht habt, wurden alle Käufer des Bikes Benachrichtigt? NEIN, viele die solch ein Bike haben sind weder hier angemeldet noch gibt es ganz andere die kommen eben aus dem Ausland, darum wird sich nicht gekümmert. Nun bitte sagt noch einmal, das ihr das "Mindeste" getan habt. Sauber arbeiten und Fachleute an die Bikes lassen denn jeder zahlt den Aufpreis gerne, solange die Bikes dann auch SICHER sind.


----------



## daiko (3. Juni 2015)

Heute ist meins angekommen. Erstmal großes Lob an Radon für ein so schönes Bike, zweitens richtig fixer Versand; letzte Woche Dienstag bestellt, heute geliefert.
War jetzt erstmal gemütlich einfahren, Sattelhöhe und Dämpfer einstellen / warmfahren. Allerdings habe ich jetzt, wie hier auch schon erwähnt, noch keinen großen Unterschied der drei Stufen beim Dämpfer merken könnnen. Gibt sich das noch, oder sollte da von Anfang an deutliche Unterschiede merkbar sein? Bin ehrlich gesagt 15 Jahre raus aus dem Sport und neben technischen Fahrkönnen auch Technologisch nicht ganz mitgekommen.


----------



## everywhere.local (4. Juni 2015)

Also ich merke diesbzgl. auch nur sehr wenig, aber es ist spürbar. Schade, dass man den Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter (wie DHX5 Air) nicht ändern kann.
Ich bin gestern n S4+ Trail gefahren. Naja, was soll ich sagen. Die Guide hätte etwas besser gehen können  gerade "warm" hat sie nachgegeben. Ich werde das ganze am WE nochmal mit vielen Tiefenmetern und auf leichteren Trails mit mehr Speed testen. Aber auf Dauer steile Spitzkehren schleichen war jetzt nicht soooo toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 22042015 (4. Juni 2015)

Tomdom schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes das ist ja auch das mindeste was man verlangen kann denn wenn ein Bike solch ein sicherheitsrelevantes Problem hat wo Menschenleben gefährdet sind, muss man das eben "mindestens" aussprechen, das habt ihr ja getan. Das mindeste wurde erfüllt nicht mehr und nicht weniger, weder die Vertragspartner wurden informiert noch sind die neueren Bikes fehlerfrei. Das ganze wurde eben nicht aus der Welt geschaffen, fakt ist das ihr es euch leider zu leicht gemacht habt, wurden alle Käufer des Bikes Benachrichtigt? NEIN, viele die solch ein Bike haben sind weder hier angemeldet noch gibt es ganz andere die kommen eben aus dem Ausland, darum wird sich nicht gekümmert. Nun bitte sagt noch einmal, das ihr das "Mindeste" getan habt. Sauber arbeiten und Fachleute an die Bikes lassen denn jeder zahlt den Aufpreis gerne, solange die Bikes dann auch SICHER sind.



Hast du ein entsprechendes Bike?


----------



## Tomdom (4. Juni 2015)

@22042015 Ja habe ich, habe dann erstmal 2 Service Partner in meiner Umgebung kontaktiert, diese haben davon gar nichts gewusst, darauf hin habe ich mich mit Radon in Verbindung gesetzt. Dann kam nach 5 Werktagen erstmals die Antwort, diese war aber einfach eine Standard Mail, erst in der darauffolgenden Mail wurde das Problem dann angegangen. Habe das Bike dann zurückgesendet und habe ein neues erhalten was sage und schreibe 6 Wochen ging, habe dies dann zu einem Service Partner geordert, und habe es durchchecken lassen, dann kam heraus das es 1:1 den gleichen Fehler hat. Radon hat noch zugesichert das es das Problem nicht mehr gibt mit den neuen Bikes, das war schlicht weg falsch, der Fehler war der gleiche. Bei dem 2. Rad was ich erhalten habe war zu meinem Ärger noch neben dem Lager / Schrauben Problem der Carbon Rahmen mit Kratzer versehen, der Service Partner hatt noch an der Gabel festgestellt, dass sehr wenig Öl darin war und dieses wenn ich damit lange gefahren wäre zu einem Schaden hätt führen können. Nach all den Problemen kann man nur mehr als unzufrieden sein mit dem Service und der Qualtität was geliefert wurde, 3400 Euro Bike  das mit Problemen übersät ist.


----------



## Keks_nascher (4. Juni 2015)

Was das Öl in der Gabel angeht: Das ist nicht das Problem von Radon, wenn der jeweilige Gabelhersteller dass so rausschickt. Sollen die jede Gabel nochmal aufmachen? Geh doch zum Fachhändler, oder kauf ein Rad aus dem Angebot deines Service-Partners. Der hat bestimmt jede seiner Gabeln aufgemacht und die richtige Menge Öl eingefüllt 

Und wenn man eine Schraube nicht festziehen kann oder allgemein Schrauben nicht kontrollieren kann, dann kauft man sich kein Versenderrad. Die Schraubenkontrolle ist sowieso bei jedem anderen Fully genauso angesagt.

Leg doch 30% drauf und kauf beim Händler und du wirst sehen, dass du womöglich genauso auf die Schnauze fliegst.


----------



## 22042015 (4. Juni 2015)

Tomdom schrieb:


> @22042015 Ja habe ich, habe dann erstmal 2 Service Partner in meiner Umgebung kontaktiert, diese haben davon gar nichts gewusst, darauf hin habe ich mich mit Radon in Verbindung gesetzt. Dann kam nach 5 Werktagen erstmals die Antwort, diese war aber einfach eine Standard Mail, erst in der darauffolgenden Mail wurde das Problem dann angegangen. Habe das Bike dann zurückgesendet und habe ein neues erhalten was sage und schreibe 6 Wochen ging, habe dies dann zu einem Service Partner geordert, und habe es durchchecken lassen, dann kam heraus das es 1:1 den gleichen Fehler hat. Radon hat noch zugesichert das es das Problem nicht mehr gibt mit den neuen Bikes, das war schlicht weg falsch, der Fehler war der gleiche. Bei dem 2. Rad was ich erhalten habe war zu meinem Ärger noch neben dem Lager / Schrauben Problem der Carbon Rahmen mit Kratzer versehen, der Service Partner hatt noch an der Gabel festgestellt, dass sehr wenig Öl darin war und dieses wenn ich damit lange gefahren wäre zu einem Schaden hätt führen können. Nach all den Problemen kann man nur mehr als unzufrieden sein mit dem Service und der Qualtität was geliefert wurde, 3400 Euro Bike  das mit Problemen übersät ist.



warum hast du es nicht reklamiert oder zurück gegeben? Kauf dir ein "US Markenbike" vom Händler um die Ecke und schreib dann mal deine Erfahrungen. Ich glaube nicht, dass der bei einer losen Schraube das Bike zurücknimmt, umtauscht und das in 5 Tagen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Juni 2015)

Tomdom schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes das ist ja auch das mindeste was man verlangen kann denn wenn ein Bike solch ein sicherheitsrelevantes Problem hat wo Menschenleben gefährdet sind, muss man das eben "mindestens" aussprechen, das habt ihr ja getan. Das mindeste wurde erfüllt nicht mehr und nicht weniger, weder die Vertragspartner wurden informiert noch sind die neueren Bikes fehlerfrei. Das ganze wurde eben nicht aus der Welt geschaffen, fakt ist das ihr es euch leider zu leicht gemacht habt, wurden alle Käufer des Bikes Benachrichtigt? NEIN, viele die solch ein Bike haben sind weder hier angemeldet noch gibt es ganz andere die kommen eben aus dem Ausland, darum wird sich nicht gekümmert. Nun bitte sagt noch einmal, das ihr das "Mindeste" getan habt. Sauber arbeiten und Fachleute an die Bikes lassen denn jeder zahlt den Aufpreis gerne, solange die Bikes dann auch SICHER sind.


Hallo Tomdom möchte zu der sicherheitsrelevants Stellung nehmen. Erst mal Vorab so ein Fehler sollte nicht Vorkommen ganz
klar. Aber so wie bei dir  Dargestellten wurde kommt die Gefährlichkeit dieses Schaden gleich hinter einen abgebrochenen Steuerrohr und das ist auf keinen Fall so. Selbst bei einen entfernen beider Schrauben fällt der Rahmen nicht Auseinander .
Diese Schraube steht auf der Montage Liste ganz oben, da ohne Schraubensicherung kein zuverlässiger Betrieb möglich ist
das steht fest, deswegen müssen wir den Fehler dauerhaft beseitigen.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## everywhere.local (5. Juni 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo Tomdom möchte zu der sicherheitsrelevants Stellung nehmen. Erst mal Vorab so ein Fehler sollte nicht Vorkommen ganz
> klar. Aber so wie bei dir  Dargestellten wurde kommt die Gefährlichkeit dieses Schaden gleich hinter einen abgebrochenen Steuerrohr und das ist auf keinen Fall so. Selbst bei einen entfernen beider Schrauben fällt der Rahmen nicht Auseinander .
> Diese Schraube steht auf der Montage Liste ganz oben, da ohne Schraubensicherung kein zuverlässiger Betrieb möglich ist
> das steht fest, deswegen müssen wir den Fehler dauerhaft beseitigen.   Gruß Bodo


super antwort! vor allem cool geblieben 
möchte nochmal einwerfen: bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Chrisdacross (7. Juni 2015)

Servus! 
Ich möchte mir einen neuen LRS kaufen, welche Baubreite hat das Hinterrad bzw. die Nabe und wo misst man eigentlich?

Bei Tune gibts gerade ein Angebot mit King/Kong und ZTR Flow EX für knappe 550€...


----------



## stromb6 (7. Juni 2015)

X12 --->12mm Achsdurchmesser und 142mm Einbaulänge hat das Hinterrad.


----------



## Chrisdacross (7. Juni 2015)

stromb6 schrieb:


> X12 --->12mm Achsdurchmesser und 142mm Einbaulänge hat das Hinterrad.


Vielen Dank...!!!


----------



## Schiltrac (8. Juni 2015)

Hey ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem X01:

Die Schaltung konnte ich gut einstellen und es schaltet auch gut jeden Gang. Jedoch macht der Antrieb immer so Knattergeräusche, also ob die Kette gleich aufs nächste Ritzel springen wollte...
Hab schon vieles getestet. Anderes X12 Schaltauge vom anderen Bike montiert, Kassette demontiert und wieder montiert...
Hilft alles nichts. Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem? Ich habe das Gefühl die einzelnen Ritzel der Kassette eiern, kann das sein?

Gruss Schiltrac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (8. Juni 2015)

Ich habe noch einen Hinweis bzgl. Kettenstrebe Antriebsseite:
Der Schutz der Strebe ist leider nicht konsequent genug realisiert worden. Gerade der vordere Bereich am Kettenblatt weist leider oben keinerlei Schutz auf. Ich empfehle jedem, bei dem es mal rauer wird, da nachzubessern.


----------



## Nukem49 (8. Juni 2015)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Hey ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem X01:
> 
> Die Schaltung konnte ich gut einstellen und es schaltet auch gut jeden Gang. Jedoch macht der Antrieb immer so Knattergeräusche, also ob die Kette gleich aufs nächste Ritzel springen wollte...
> Hab schon vieles getestet. Anderes X12 Schaltauge vom anderen Bike montiert, Kassette demontiert und wieder montiert...
> ...



Ich habe das gleiche "Problem". Habe bisher aber keine Lösung gefunden.


----------



## Flohman (19. Juni 2015)

Nukem49 schrieb:


> Ich habe das gleiche "Problem". Habe bisher aber keine Lösung gefunden.



Überprüft mal den Abstand zwischen dem oberen Schaltröllchen und dem größten Ritzel. Der Abstand soll zwischen 12 und 16mm sein. Bei mir hat das geholfen...

Hier noch der Link zum Manual:
https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...8-003-000_rev_d_1x11_mtb_rear_derailleurs.pdf


----------



## Nukem49 (21. Juni 2015)

Danke! Ich check das mal


----------



## mineralf (22. Juni 2015)

Pidi1990 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> mein Monarch Plus Debon Air aus meinem Slide X01 macht mitlerweile die selben Geräusche wie hier im Video und ist en Bissle schwergängig:
> 
> 
> ...



Pidi1990, hat sich das quietschen mal gegeben? Ich hab das gleiche Problem seit dem zweiten Trail Tag und es wird nicht weniger. Mittlerweile sind es genug Trailtage, km und Tiefenmeter dass man nicht mehr von einfahren sprechen kann. Einfach nervig. Hab schon die Luft komplett abgelassen und brunox überall versprüht was Sinn ergeben könnte.
Ist das "normal" oder kann man da den Dämpfer mal einschicken?


----------



## bikefan321 (26. Juni 2015)

Hy zusammen,

gebt mir bitte feedback, ob sich bei eurem X01 auch die Schraube am Lager über dem Innenlager gelöst hat? Habe es rechtzeitig gemerkt. Ich meine es gibt auch schon eine Diskussion zu dem Thema. Bodo bzw. Radon hat auch mal geantwortet, dass Fett anstatt Loctite bei der Montage verwandt wurde.

Wenigtens habe Sie meine Schrauben nicht gefettet sondern sie waren blank.

Ist voll nervig, da die Kurbel für die rechte Schraube demontiert werden muss.
Naja mit mittelfester Schraubensicherung sollte es keine Probleme mehr geben....

Trotzdem Pfusch.


----------



## XLS (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo. Mal eine Frage zum LRS : XM 1501 sind ja eigentlich keine ausgewiesene Enduro-Laufräder. Warum werden die dann an einem Enduro-Bike verbaut? Weil sie leichter sind? Und muss ich mit verstärkt mit Defekten rechnen beim Enduro-einsatz?


----------



## everywhere.local (30. Juni 2015)

XLS schrieb:


> Hallo. Mal eine Frage zum LRS : XM 1501 sind ja eigentlich keine ausgewiesene Enduro-Laufräder. Warum werden die dann an einem Enduro-Bike verbaut? Weil sie leichter sind? Und muss ich mit verstärkt mit Defekten rechnen beim Enduro-einsatz?


kommt drauf an. wenn du mit 60 im sitzen gegen eine bordsteinkante fährst... oder... praktikabler... ohne sinn und verstand in nem steinfeld einschlägst, bestimmt. aber da rettet dich auch kein dh-lrs.
ich bin damit schon einige ruppige trails und auch grössere sprünge gefahren und die laufen noch immer wie neu...


----------



## everywhere.local (6. Juli 2015)

gestern aufm Never End Trail in Laax hat es sich bestätigt:
Die Guide RS sind einfach Mist. 1100 hm auf 7 km abwärts sind ja nun nicht so wahnsinnig viel, aber die Bremse macht irgendwann, was sie will. und wollen scheint sie nicht viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefan321 (6. Juli 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> gestern aufm Never End Trail in Laax hat es sich bestätigt:
> Die Guide RS sind einfach Mist. 1100 hm auf 7 km abwärts sind ja nun nicht so wahnsinnig viel, aber die Bremse macht irgendwann, was sie will. und wollen scheint sie nicht viel.


...habe auf Hope Tech 3 E4 ungerüstet und bin bis jetzt sorglos was das Bremsverhalten Power Einstellbarkeit etc. betrifft...Alles bestens. Die Guide RS hatte einen ständig wandernden Druckpunkt (on/off feeling)also in Sachen Dosierbarkeit fande ich sie auch nicht so toll... Eine zusätzliche Verstellung des Druckpunktes wie bei der RSC hätte Radon wenigstens noch spendieren können...


----------



## DeadMeat (6. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte schon sehr viel negative Erfahrungen mit Avid Bremsen (zuletzt Elixir 7 Trail, gleicher Sattel).
Deswegen wollte ich auch keine Avid/SRAM mehr und habe die Bremse direkt vom Neurad geschraubt und hier im Bikemarkt für 180€ vertickt.

Mit der Zee (v) / XT (h) bin jetzt inzwischen an 2 Bikes mehr als nur zufrieden!


----------



## bikefan321 (6. Juli 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon sehr viel negative Erfahrungen mit Avid Bremsen (zuletzt Elixir 7 Trail, gleicher Sattel).
> Deswegen wollte ich auch keine Avid/SRAM mehr und habe die Bremse direkt vom Neurad geschraubt und hier im Bikemarkt für 180€ vertickt.
> 
> Mit der Zee (v) / XT (h) bin jetzt inzwischen an 2 Bikes mehr als nur zufrieden!


xt ist super. hatte am dh und am hardtail die alte vierkolben br-m755. war immer zufrieden die neue xt bürgt ebenso für bissiges aber gut dosierbares bremsverhalten.


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (21. Juli 2015)

Kennt einer  das Problem, bzw ist es bei jemandem schonmal locker geworden oder hat sich das Schaltwerk gedreht, richtung Kassette, so wie bei mir ?

...habe ein Problem mit meinem Slide carbon X01 mit dem Schaltwerk.
Genauer gesagt mit der Befestigung am Schaltauge.
Die ist jetzt nämlich schon zweimal locker geworden, nach dem ersten mal korrekt anziehen, ist dein beim zweitenmal auch noch diese Anschlagschraube zusätzlich noch über den Anschlag "gesprungen das dort direkt Materialabtrag erfolgte und nun der Anschlag hin ist...


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juli 2015)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Kennt einer  das Problem, bzw ist es bei jemandem schonmal locker geworden oder hat sich das Schaltwerk gedreht, richtung Kassette, so wie bei mir ?
> 
> ...habe ein Problem mit meinem Slide carbon X01 mit dem Schaltwerk.
> Genauer gesagt mit der Befestigung am Schaltauge.
> Die ist jetzt nämlich schon zweimal locker geworden, nach dem ersten mal korrekt anziehen, ist dein beim zweitenmal auch noch diese Anschlagschraube zusätzlich noch über den Anschlag "gesprungen das dort direkt Materialabtrag erfolgte und nun der Anschlag hin ist...


Tut mir leid, aber ich kann dir nicht wirklich folgen. Was genau ist locker und was ist kaputt?! 
Mach doch bitte am besten mal ein Foto.


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (21. Juli 2015)

Bild Schaltwerkschraube (rot) hat sich gelockert,
Schraube am grünem Anschlag, ist am Anschlag vorbei und hat diesen dann beschädigt, die Teile meine ich:
Und wo kriege ich die Teile(Schaltwerkschraube u. Anschlag) her ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juli 2015)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Bild Schaltwerkschraube (rot) hat sich gelockert,
> Schraube am grünem Anschlag, ist am Anschlag vorbei und hat diesen dann beschädigt, die Teile meine ich:
> Und wo kriege ich die Teile(Schaltwerkschraube u. Anschlag) her ?


also ist das Schaltauge kaputt?
http://www.schaltauge.com/Radon-Schaltaugen

Eine Befestigungsschraube fürs 11fach habe ich nicht gefunden. Vielleicht geht die ja vom 10er X0 ?
Da muss sich wer mit mehr Ahnung diesbzgl. äussern


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (21. Juli 2015)

Ne schaltauge nicht...
Befestigungschraube für 10er hab ich auch schon gefunden, brauche aber die für 11er...


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juli 2015)

Ah das ist das Teil vom Schaltwerk. 
Kenne mich mit dem X01 Zeug noch nicht so gut aus. Mit Glück kannst dir n neues Schaltwerk kaufen


----------



## stebbit (21. Juli 2015)

bikefan321 schrieb:


> Hy zusammen,
> 
> gebt mir bitte feedback, ob sich bei eurem X01 auch die Schraube am Lager über dem Innenlager gelöst hat? Habe es rechtzeitig gemerkt. Ich meine es gibt auch schon eine Diskussion zu dem Thema. Bodo bzw. Radon hat auch mal geantwortet, dass Fett anstatt Loctite bei der Montage verwandt wurde.
> 
> ...


Das war bei mir auch der Fall und auch das weiter oben erwähnte Rattern in der Schaltung kommt mir bekannt vor...


----------



## everywhere.local (29. Juli 2015)

Hallöchen,

da ich vermehrt auf sehr technische Trails stosse (wer hätte in den Schweizer Alpen schon damit rechnen können  ), möchte ich mir gern einen Taco o.ä. montieren. Hat das jemand auch gemacht? gibt es Empfehlungen?
Er sollte natürlich leicht sein und am besten an die ISCG-Aufnahme passen.

@BODOPROBST hast du dazu vielleicht etwas Bestimmtes vorgesehen?


Besten Dank


----------



## biker123456 (29. Juli 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> ein Taco montieren


Schau mal bei 77Designz:

http://77designz.com/


----------



## everywhere.local (29. Juli 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Schau mal bei 77Designz:
> 
> http://77designz.com/


habs auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden und kann es grad nicht messen: ist ISCG05, oder?

ist die Aufnahme eigentlich für einen Taco dimensioniert @BODOPROBST ?
Brauche mein Kettenblatt ja nicht schützen, wenns mir dann n Stück ausm Rahmen beisst


----------



## everywhere.local (5. August 2015)

Anlässlich der Bikeattack am WE eine nicht ganz unwichtige Frage:
Ist das Bike so tubeless ready? (Felgenband, Reifen,...)
Dann würde ich heute noch Ventile und Milch kaufen


----------



## Nukem49 (5. August 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Anlässlich der Bikeattack am WE eine nicht ganz unwichtige Frage:
> Ist das Bike so tubeless ready? (Felgenband, Reifen,...)
> Dann würde ich heute noch Ventile und Milch kaufen



Ventile und Milch - fertig! Ging bei mir absolut problemlos!


----------



## everywhere.local (5. August 2015)

Nukem49 schrieb:


> Ventile und Milch - fertig! Ging bei mir absolut problemlos!


vielen lieben Schrank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (7. August 2015)

Nachtrag: war wirklich super easy. Fast noch einfacher als normal mit Schlauch aufpusten 

Habe übrigens Stans Milch genommen


----------



## everywhere.local (11. August 2015)

Nachtrag2: Bike Attack ohne Platten überstanden.
Selbst mit Highspeed quer durchs Felsenmeer fräsen (fernab der ausgefahrenen Wege) ging "problemlos"


----------



## Chrisdacross (30. August 2015)

Hallo, 
kurze Frage weiß jemand welches Tretlager (genaue Bezeichnung mit Maßen wenn möglich) im X01 verbaut ist, meins ist, so glaube ich, Schrott!!!


----------



## everywhere.local (2. September 2015)

Hallo Leute, ich habe neulich hier was von ner sich immer wieder lösenden Befestigungsschraube des Schaltwerks gelesen. Meine war an einem Donnerstag (Wartung, Schaltwerk einstellen,...) noch i.O. Am Sonntag danach habe ich das Bike erstmalig wieder bewegt. Never End, Laax - nix Wildes, Flowtrail mit Freundin.
Dabei ereignete sich Folgendes:



   

Ich rekonstruierte:
Variante A: Durch diverse Erschütterungen und offensichtlich Materialfehler, ereignete sich ein Ermüdungsbruch an der Scheibe "Vorspann-Anschlag". Daraufhin löste sich die Befestigungsschraube und das ganze Wackelsystem raffte das Schaltauge ebenso dahin.
Variante B: Befestigungsschraube löste sich zuerst, Schaltwerk wanderte nach aussen, Auflagefläche verkleinert, keine definierter Anschlag mehr gegeben, Verformung Schaltauge und schliesslich Bruch der Scheibe.


Bin ich der Einzige?




Chrisdacross schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kurze Frage weiß jemand welches Tretlager (genaue Bezeichnung mit Maßen wenn möglich) im X01 verbaut ist, meins ist, so glaube ich, Schrott!!!


sollte ein FSA Special Pressfit sein, vermutlich PF30 - kannst ja eig auch selbst nachmessen.


----------



## Aalex (2. September 2015)

scheiße passiert eben. ist schwer sowas zu rekonstruieren. 

und das slide hat kein pf30. sondern shimano pressfit standard.


----------



## everywhere.local (2. September 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> scheiße passiert eben. ist schwer sowas zu rekonstruieren.


leider


Aalex schrieb:


> und das slide hat kein pf30. sondern shimano pressfit standard.


Anhand der X01 Kurbel ist folgendes möglich: BB30, PressFit 30, GXP, PressFit GXP


----------



## Aalex (2. September 2015)

nein ist es nicht. es gibt zwei x01 versionen dieser kurbel, generell bei kurbeln von sram:

einmal gxp und einmal bb30. Bei der BB30 version gibt es sogar noch short und long spindle. 

in den slide carbon modellen passt nur die gxp version mit 24mm welle. 

Es gibt zwar Lager für 30mm Wellen mit außenliegenden Schalen, aber dafür ist die Kurbelachse zu kurz.


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (2. September 2015)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Kennt einer  das Problem, bzw ist es bei jemandem schonmal locker geworden oder hat sich das Schaltwerk gedreht, richtung Kassette, so wie bei mir ?
> 
> ...habe ein Problem mit meinem Slide carbon X01 mit dem Schaltwerk.
> Genauer gesagt mit der Befestigung am Schaltauge.
> Die ist jetzt nämlich schon zweimal locker geworden, nach dem ersten mal korrekt anziehen, ist dein beim zweitenmal auch noch diese Anschlagschraube zusätzlich noch über den Anschlag "gesprungen das dort direkt Materialabtrag erfolgte und nun der Anschlag hin ist...



Hab die schaltwerkschraube entfettet und ordentlich mit loctite eingebuttert und jetzt ist Ruhe, auch unter härtesten Belastungen.
Was der Auslöser war, würde mich auch interessieren, ob es durch das überspringen oder locker werden der schraube war.

Hatte übrigens danach auch das Problem, mit dem etwas rattern des Schaltwerks, bzw  das ich das schaltwerk nicht mehr richtig einstellen habe können.
Erst nach unzähligen versuchen geht's jetzt fast wieder perfekt....


----------



## everywhere.local (2. September 2015)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Was der Auslöser war, würde mich auch interessieren


wir werden es nie erfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (3. September 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> nein ist es nicht. es gibt zwei x01 versionen dieser kurbel, generell bei kurbeln von sram:
> 
> einmal gxp und einmal bb30. Bei der BB30 version gibt es sogar noch short und long spindle.
> 
> ...


habe ein lager von rotor für eine 30er welle,ist pressfitt und innen liegend,nur ob die für sram passt,weiß ich nicht,
hab ne bor-kurbel in nem zr-race-rahmen,
gruß punki


----------



## malben (3. September 2015)

im Thread "SLIDE" (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/slide.501700/page-205#post-12748476) schrieb Andi



Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei unserem Slide Carbon X01 ist ein Sram GXP Pressfit Innenlager mit 24mm Welle/Achse verbaut, ist auf der Homepage bereits korrigiert. Du kannst in den Rahmen aber auch andere Pressfitlager z.B. von Shimano einbauen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chrisdacross (4. September 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> sollte ein FSA Special Pressfit sein, vermutlich PF30 - kannst ja eig auch selbst nachmessen.




Schön, es gibt auch Leute die haben nicht ganz so viel Ahnung und wissen eben nicht wo man messen sollte, dafür gibt es ein Forum in dem man nachfragen kann!!! 

Mal davon ab, dass deine Angaben sowieso falsch gewesen sind! Dass es ein Sram Lager ist wusste ich vorher schon, ich wollte halt auf Nummer sicher gehen und ggf. nicht das Falsche bestellen!!!


----------



## everywhere.local (4. September 2015)

Chrisdacross schrieb:


> Schön, es gibt auch Leute die haben nicht ganz so viel Ahnung und wissen eben nicht wo man messen sollte, dafür gibt es ein Forum in dem man nachfragen kann!!!
> 
> Mal davon ab, dass deine Angaben sowieso falsch gewesen sind! Dass es ein Sram Lager ist wusste ich vorher schon, ich wollte halt auf Nummer sicher gehen und ggf. nicht das Falsche bestellen!!!


gern geschehen.


----------



## Chrisdacross (4. September 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> gern geschehen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. September 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> wir werden es nie erfahren


Ist ein Sram Problem das erst mit der neuen Generation von Schaltwerken auftrat, ist noch sehr
selten aber wir sehen da durchaus eine Problem, ab den 16er Bikes setzen wir ein neues Schaltauge
ein ( Slide 140-160+Swoop 170 ) das einen Verstärkten Anschlag hat ( geht weil mir Shimano mit
direkt Trennen ) hab das Sram schon mehrmals Angesprochen bin aber scheinbar der einzige .
Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (4. September 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ist ein Sram Problem das erst mit der neuen Generation von Schaltwerken auftrat, ist noch sehr
> selten aber wir sehen da durchaus eine Problem, ab den 16er Bikes setzen wir ein neues Schaltauge
> ein ( Slide 140-160+Swoop 170 ) das einen Verstärkten Anschlag hat ( geht weil mir Shimano mit
> direkt Trennen ) hab das Sram schon mehrmals Angesprochen bin aber scheinbar der einzige .
> Gruß Bodo


Hey vielen Dank, Bodo. Das habe ich auch so gesehen. Ist das neue Schaltauge kompatibel zum 15er Slide?
ICh habe jetzt ein neues (Syntace) und mir ein Ersatzteilkit "Befestigungsschraube" bestellt, dass die Anschlagsscheibe der Vorspannung enthält. Ich hoffe, dass das ne Weile gut geht 

Aber das bestärkt mich in meiner Vermutung, dass es am Material und nicht an meiner "Dummheit" lag. Gestürzt oder angeeckt bin ich ja schliesslich auch nicht.


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. September 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Hey vielen Dank, Bodo. Das habe ich auch so gesehen. Ist das neue Schaltauge kompatibel zum 15er Slide?
> ICh habe jetzt ein neues (Syntace) und mir ein Ersatzteilkit "Befestigungsschraube" bestellt, dass die Anschlagsscheibe der Vorspannung enthält. Ich hoffe, dass das ne Weile gut geht
> 
> Aber das bestärkt mich in meiner Vermutung, dass es am Material und nicht an meiner "Dummheit" lag. Gestürzt oder angeeckt bin ich ja schliesslich auch nicht.


Nein da haben wir keine Lösung gefunden . Das ist kom. anders weil wir nur so alle Anforderungen
für die nächsten Jahr erfüllen konnten. Im DH Weltcup ist das bei den Sram Teams auch ein Tema . Gruß Bodo


----------



## everywhere.local (4. September 2015)

OK, danke für die Info, @BODOPROBST! Wenn es wieder die Biege macht, dann werde ich mir wohl selbst was fräsen und beschichten lassen


----------



## Chrisdacross (6. September 2015)

Servus...
Wie klein kann das kleinste Kettenblatt sein bei direct mount Montage???


----------



## 00Bike (7. September 2015)

Chrisdacross schrieb:


> Servus...
> Wie klein kann das kleinste Kettenblatt sein bei direct mount Montage???


Mir ist bisher nur ein 24er mit Direct Mount bekannt: http://www.bike24.de/p1134254.html

Möglich wären auch noch Kleinere, denn genug Platz ist da ja noch vorhanden. Die Frage ist: ob es ein Herrsteller für sinnvoll erachtet noch kleinere Kettenblätter mit Direct Mount auf den Markt zu bringen.


----------



## Chrisdacross (9. September 2015)

00Bike schrieb:


> Mir ist bisher nur ein 24er mit Direct Mount bekannt: http://www.bike24.de/p1134254.html
> 
> Möglich wären auch noch Kleinere, denn genug Platz ist da ja noch vorhanden. Die Frage ist: ob es ein Herrsteller für sinnvoll erachtet noch kleinere Kettenblätter mit Direct Mount auf den Markt zu bringen.


Sollte man das Kettenblatt mit Offset fahren oder ohne? Bei der X01 Kurbel steht das KB ja ein Stück weg von der Kurbel...


----------



## reinradler (22. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Slide X01 Fahrer
Ich klink mich hier mal ein, da ich ein Angebot für ein eben solches Bike habe. *Rahmen 18" … bin 183 cm*. Ich weiß nicht genau, ob mir das evtl. doch zu klein ist. Kann jemand aus Erfahrung dazu was sagen?
Sonst schient ja jeder mit seinem Bike zufrieden zu sein  Wäre mein erstes Radon Carbon


----------



## bikefan321 (22. Oktober 2015)

...fahre ein Radon Slide Carbon X01 in 18 Zoll bei einer Körpergröße von 1,78m und ca. 84cm Schrittlänge. Vorbau könnte minimal länger sein für ein entspannteres downhillen... aber sonst voll zufrieden.


----------



## Davedr (23. Oktober 2015)

@reinradler bei deiner Größe würde ich zu Rahmen 20 Zoll greifen, es kann probleme mit den Beinen/Knie geben bzgl. dem Lenker, denk dran zurückgeben kannst du es nicht. Entweder im Laden ein passendes Bike kaufen oder weitersuche nach dem Model in 20". Würde dir aber von dem Radon Model ganz abraten, es hat sehr viele Probleme gegeben, kaufe dir ein richtiges und ordentliches Fahrrad von einer Marke wo du auch qualität bekommst! Qualität statt Quantität, wer billig kauft, der kauft zweimal!


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (23. Oktober 2015)

So ein Quark 
Ist ein super Radl !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T212 (23. Oktober 2015)

reinradler schrieb:


> Hallo Slide X01 Fahrer
> Ich klink mich hier mal ein, da ich ein Angebot für ein eben solches Bike habe. *Rahmen 18" … bin 183 cm*. Ich weiß nicht genau, ob mir das evtl. doch zu klein ist. Kann jemand aus Erfahrung dazu was sagen?
> Sonst schient ja jeder mit seinem Bike zufrieden zu sein  Wäre mein erstes Radon Carbon



Meine Maße: 183cm, 91cm SL -> Größe L ist perfekt. Zum Vergleich: Das alte Cube AMS125 war mir in L (20") eher zu groß, das zum Vergleich gefahrene Slide 130 (29") in L war mir auch deutlich zu groß, aber das Slide Carbon passt in dieser Größe, baut also etwas kompakter bei gleicher Rahmengröße.


----------



## bikefan321 (23. Oktober 2015)

Davedr schrieb:


> @reinradler bei deiner Größe würde ich zu Rahmen 20 Zoll greifen, es kann probleme mit den Beinen/Knie geben bzgl. dem Lenker, denk dran zurückgeben kannst du es nicht. Entweder im Laden ein passendes Bike kaufen oder weitersuche nach dem Model in 20". Würde dir aber von dem Radon Model ganz abraten, es hat sehr viele Probleme gegeben, kaufe dir ein richtiges und ordentliches Fahrrad von einer Marke wo du auch qualität bekommst! Qualität statt Quantität, wer billig kauft, der kauft zweimal!


Völliger Quatsch...! Das bike ist sehr gut durchdacht. Geo ist sehr stimmig und parts sind durchweg hochwertig... 
Wenn ein Defekt auftreten sollte wird sehr kundenorientiert verfahren bei Radon. Habe selbst viele bikes namhafter Hersteller darunter GT, Specialized und Yeti!! 
RADON ist TOP!!! )))


----------



## everywhere.local (23. Oktober 2015)

Davedr schrieb:


> @reinradler bei deiner Größe würde ich zu Rahmen 20 Zoll greifen, es kann probleme mit den Beinen/Knie geben bzgl. dem Lenker, denk dran zurückgeben kannst du es nicht. Entweder im Laden ein passendes Bike kaufen oder weitersuche nach dem Model in 20". Würde dir aber von dem Radon Model ganz abraten, es hat sehr viele Probleme gegeben, kaufe dir ein richtiges und ordentliches Fahrrad von einer Marke wo du auch qualität bekommst! Qualität statt Quantität, wer billig kauft, der kauft zweimal!


Hauptsache mal totalen Bullshit abgeladen 

Fahre bei 180 und SL... kein Plan 89?... 18"


----------



## reinradler (23. Oktober 2015)

Davedr schrieb:


> Qualität statt Quantität, wer billig kauft, der kauft zweimal!


Damit kann wohl nur der Rahmen gemeint sein. Ich habe bisher nicht viel über die Rahmen gehört, aber eben auch nichts schlechtes. Etwas gestutzt hatte ich nur, als ich erfahren hatte, dass Radon auf Karbon nur 2 Jahre gibt, nicht wie bei Alu 10 Jahre.

Bei der Größe bin ich dennoch unentschlossen  Meine SL ist ~87 cm.
Ich fahre zwar auch gerne mal längere Touren, aber ein wendiges Bike ist mir "wichtiger". Es wäre nur schade, wenn der Rahmen dann wirklich "anstrengend" wird, weil tatsächlich zu klein.


----------



## everywhere.local (23. Oktober 2015)

reinradler schrieb:


> Damit kann wohl nur der Rahmen gemeint sein


damit kann nur Schwachsinn gemeint sein. Der Rahmen ist super. Und das sage ich als einer, der auch n S-Works Demo fährt


----------



## ron101 (23. Oktober 2015)

Fahre ein 2014er Model in 18" bei ca. 183cm Grösse, SL keine Ahnhung normale Körper Proportionen.
Finde es schön wendig und verspielt, falls aber Hispeed zählt dann würd ich es wohl eher grösser nehmen.
Obwohl ich mit dem 18" auch nicht langsam unterwegs bin ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## everywhere.local (23. Oktober 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Fahre ein 2014er Model in 18" bei ca. 183cm Grösse, SL keine Ahnhung normale Körper Proportionen.
> Finde es schön wendig und verspielt, falls aber Hispeed zählt dann würd ich es wohl eher grösser nehmen.
> Obwohl ich mit dem 18" auch nicht langsam unterwegs bin ;-)
> 
> ...



80 km/h bei der Bike attack waren auszuhalten auf nem Skihang


----------



## 00Bike (28. Oktober 2015)

Kennt jemand die Abmasse vom verbauten Steuersatz? Ich möchte mir demnächst einen Neuen zulegen, unteres Lager knackt leicht.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (28. Oktober 2015)

00Bike schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Abmasse vom verbauten Steuersatz? Ich möchte mir demnächst einen Neuen zulegen, unteres Lager knackt leicht.



Hi, bei dem Slide Carbon 160 verbauen wir in der Serie einen Steuersatz von Acros mit 1 1/5" IS52 unten und 1 1/8 ZS44 oben...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miriquidibiker (12. November 2015)

Gibt es eine Aufstellung mit allen Anzugsmomenten der Schraubverbindungen am Slide Carbon ?


----------



## Miriquidibiker (12. November 2015)

Gibt es eine Aufstellung mit allen Anzugsmomenten der Schraubverbindungen am Slide Carbon ?


----------



## everywhere.local (12. November 2015)

Steht das nicht an den entsprechenden Stellen? Wenn nicht im Handbuch?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. November 2015)

Miriquidibiker schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Aufstellung mit allen Anzugsmomenten der Schraubverbindungen am Slide Carbon ?



Hi,

hier ein Link für die Lagerschrauben: http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-lif.../das-richtige-drehmoment-fuer-lagerschrauben/

Bei Anbauteilen wie Vorbau, Sattelklemme etc. gelten die Angaben des jeweiligen Herstellers...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## andi_hausser (26. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
nach fast einem Jahr mit dem Slide Carbon X01 will ich mal etwas berichten. Das Fahrwerk mit der Pike ist super, auch der Monarch ist top. Nach einigen Touren war ich jedoch sehr enttäuscht von der hochgelobten Bremse, der Guide RS, Fading und wandernder Druckpunkt. 
Getauscht habe ich diese dann im Sommer gegen die MT7 von Magura, zuerst mit 180er Scheiben, mittlerweile nun mit einer 210er an der Vorderachse. Endlich passt auch die Bremsleistung zu der Traillastigkeit des Bikes. Bikepark mit längeren Abfahrten und so sind kein Problem mehr. Angemerkt, ich habe 70 KG, bin also nicht der schwerste. Krust bleibt halt Krust. Die Originale MRP Kettenführung habe ich getauscht, gegen eine MRP mit Führungsrolle, vorne fahre ich mittlerweile eine Magic Mary, nun passt die Performance an der Vorderachse. Den Originalen Race Face Lenker habe ich gegen einen breiteren getauscht, ebenso den Vorbau gegen einen kurzen von Sixpack Racing. Ich fahre mittlerweile ein ovales Kettenblatt von Bionicon mit 32Zähnen, angegeben wird das mit 30/34 Zähnen. Genau richtig um auf der ebene ausreichend Reserven zu haben und auch Berge hoch und runter zu kommen. 


 

 

 

 

 

 

  Ansonsten bleibt mir nur zu sagen, das es echt ein Top Bike ist, Gratulation hierfür an Bodo. Top Fahrwerk , bis jetzt noch kein Defekt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. November 2015)

andi_hausser schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nach fast einem Jahr mit dem Slide Carbon X01 will ich mal etwas berichten. Das Fahrwerk mit der Pike ist super, auch der Monarch ist top. Nach einigen Touren war ich jedoch sehr enttäuscht von der hochgelobten Bremse, der Guide RS, Fading und wandernder Druckpunkt.
> Getauscht habe ich diese dann im Sommer gegen die MT7 von Magura, zuerst mit 180er Scheiben, mittlerweile nun mit einer 210er an der Vorderachse. Endlich passt auch die Bremsleistung zu der Traillastigkeit des Bikes. Bikepark mit längeren Abfahrten und so sind kein Problem mehr. Angemerkt, ich habe 70 KG, bin also nicht der schwerste. Krust bleibt halt Krust. Die Originale MRP Kettenführung habe ich getauscht, gegen eine MRP mit Führungsrolle, vorne fahre ich mittlerweile eine Magic Mary, nun passt die Performance an der Vorderachse. Den Originalen Race Face Lenker habe ich gegen einen breiteren getauscht, ebenso den Vorbau gegen einen kurzen von Sixpack Racing. Ich fahre mittlerweile ein ovales Kettenblatt von Bionicon mit 32Zähnen, angegeben wird das mit 30/34 Zähnen. Genau richtig um auf der ebene ausreichend Reserven zu haben und auch Berge hoch und runter zu kommen. Anhang anzeigen 439673 Anhang anzeigen 439674 Anhang anzeigen 439675 Anhang anzeigen 439673 Anhang anzeigen 439674 Anhang anzeigen 439675 Anhang anzeigen 439676  Ansonsten bleibt mir nur zu sagen, das es echt ein Top Bike ist, Gratulation hierfür an Bodo. Top Fahrwerk , bis jetzt noch kein Defekt.



Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht - viel Spaß weiterhin mit dem Bike 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_hausser (26. November 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht - viel Spaß weiterhin mit dem Bike
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Noch n kleiner Nachtrag


Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht - viel Spaß weiterhin mit dem Bike
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Noch n kleiner Nachtrag: Am Laufradsatz löst sich die Schrift ab. Also eigentlich nur vorne, ich weis, dafür kann Radon nichts. Schade, ist ja eigentlich nichts billiges von DT Swiss.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. November 2015)

andi_hausser schrieb:


> Noch n kleiner Nachtrag
> 
> Noch n kleiner Nachtrag: Am Laufradsatz löst sich die Schrift ab. Also eigentlich nur vorne, ich weis, dafür kann Radon nichts. Schade, ist ja eigentlich nichts billiges von DT Swiss. Anhang anzeigen 439747 Anhang anzeigen 439747 Anhang anzeigen 439748



Hi,

in der Tat, dafür können wir nichts. Wir werden es aber mal bei den Kollegen von DT Swiss bei dem nächsten Treffen ansprechen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## everywhere.local (26. November 2015)

andi_hausser schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nach fast einem Jahr mit dem Slide Carbon X01 will ich mal etwas berichten. Das Fahrwerk mit der Pike ist super, auch der Monarch ist top. Nach einigen Touren war ich jedoch sehr enttäuscht von der hochgelobten Bremse, der Guide RS, Fading und wandernder Druckpunkt.
> Getauscht habe ich diese dann im Sommer gegen die MT7 von Magura, zuerst mit 180er Scheiben, mittlerweile nun mit einer 210er an der Vorderachse. Endlich passt auch die Bremsleistung zu der Traillastigkeit des Bikes. Bikepark mit längeren Abfahrten und so sind kein Problem mehr. Angemerkt, ich habe 70 KG, bin also nicht der schwerste. Krust bleibt halt Krust. Die Originale MRP Kettenführung habe ich getauscht, gegen eine MRP mit Führungsrolle, vorne fahre ich mittlerweile eine Magic Mary, nun passt die Performance an der Vorderachse. Den Originalen Race Face Lenker habe ich gegen einen breiteren getauscht, ebenso den Vorbau gegen einen kurzen von Sixpack Racing. Ich fahre mittlerweile ein ovales Kettenblatt von Bionicon mit 32Zähnen, angegeben wird das mit 30/34 Zähnen. Genau richtig um auf der ebene ausreichend Reserven zu haben und auch Berge hoch und runter zu kommen. Anhang anzeigen 439673 Anhang anzeigen 439674 Anhang anzeigen 439675 Anhang anzeigen 439673 Anhang anzeigen 439674 Anhang anzeigen 439675 Anhang anzeigen 439676  Ansonsten bleibt mir nur zu sagen, das es echt ein Top Bike ist, Gratulation hierfür an Bodo. Top Fahrwerk , bis jetzt noch kein Defekt.


Das mit der Bremse kann ich bestätigen. Ich quäle mich immer noch mit der Guide RS durch die schweizer Alpen. An manchen Tagen performt sie allerdings nicht ganz so schlecht  Ich glaube das ist aber unmittelbar nach Säubern der Beläge und Scheiben  (vielleicht sind ja auch einfach die Beläge Müll)

Einen Defekt hatte ich aber. Mir ist OHNE FREMDEINWIRKUNG ODER FEINKONTAKT die Anschlagscheibe der Vorspannung des Schaltwerks gerissen - rein durch die Vibrationen beim Fahren. Danach hat diese natürlich das Schaltauge gefressen


----------



## bikefan321 (26. November 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Das mit der Bremse kann ich bestätigen. Ich quäle mich immer noch mit der Guide RS durch die schweizer Alpen. An manchen Tagen performt sie allerdings nicht ganz so schlecht  Ich glaube das ist aber unmittelbar nach Säubern der Beläge und Scheiben  (vielleicht sind ja auch einfach die Beläge Müll)
> 
> Einen Defekt hatte ich aber. Mir ist OHNE FREMDEINWIRKUNG ODER FEINKONTAKT die Anschlagscheibe der Vorspannung des Schaltwerks gerissen - rein durch die Vibrationen beim Fahren. Danach hat diese natürlich das Schaltauge gefressen



...bei mir löst sich die schraube auf der antriebsseite des hauptlagers. loctite mittelfest ist schon aufgetragen worden. es gibt einige bikes bei denen fett auf die schraube aufgebracht wurde vom endmontuer... bei wiederholtem lösen des bolzens muss ich dies erneut an bike-discount melden. es besteht die möglichkeit, dass das gewinde im rahmen fehlerhaft sei, wurde mir von dort mitgeteilt. beim nächsten lösen schicke ich den rahmen rein....


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. November 2015)

bikefan321 schrieb:


> ...bei mir löst sich die schraube auf der antriebsseite des hauptlagers. loctite mittelfest ist schon aufgetragen worden. es gibt einige bikes bei denen fett auf die schraube aufgebracht wurde vom endmontuer... bei wiederholtem lösen des bolzens muss ich dies erneut an bike-discount melden. es besteht die möglichkeit, dass das gewinde im rahmen fehlerhaft sei, wurde mir von dort mitgeteilt. beim nächsten lösen schicke ich den rahmen rein....



Hi,

melde dich mal per PN und deinen Kontaktdaten bei uns, dann melde ich mich morgen bei Dir.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## andi_hausser (6. Dezember 2015)

bikefan321 schrieb:


> ...bei mir löst sich die schraube auf der antriebsseite des hauptlagers. loctite mittelfest ist schon aufgetragen worden. es gibt einige bikes bei denen fett auf die schraube aufgebracht wurde vom endmontuer... bei wiederholtem lösen des bolzens muss ich dies erneut an bike-discount melden. es besteht die möglichkeit, dass das gewinde im rahmen fehlerhaft sei, wurde mir von dort mitgeteilt. beim nächsten lösen schicke ich den rahmen rein....


----------



## andi_hausser (6. Dezember 2015)

Also ich habe die SRAM Guide RS dann an einen Kumpel verkauft, der unbedingt ne 4Kolben Anlage wollte. Der war dann mit einem anderen Kumpel zusammen in Leogang im Sommer. Der andere hat nach 6 Monaten Wartezeit sein Canyon Strive geliefert bekommen, mit der Guide RS mit 203er Scheibe vorne. Beide haben danach berichtet , das die Guide RS einfach nicht das ist, was man sich unter einer gescheiten 4-Kolben Bremsanlage vorstellt( wandernder Druckpunkt, Fading, etc). Wie schon gesagt, hochgelobt und in der Praxis untauglich. Radon stattet ja nicht umsonst das Werksteam mit der MT7 Raceline aus. Dann hätte es für das Slide Carbon schon ne MT5 sein können, die nimmt sich preislich nichts. Hab auch erst die Bremsbeläge vermutet bei der Guide, und hab dann getestet: Swisstop organisch( besser, aber Beläge nach 350Km platt) , SRAM Sinter( besser, aber gleiche Problematik, Druckpunkt wandert, etc, ) und irgendwann kam nur in Frage: Shimano Saint oder Magura MT 7. Wie gesagt, ist nur meine persönliche Erfahrung mit der Guide RS, ich habe im Vorfeld auch einige Tests gelesen, und da schneidet die Bremse ja nicht schlecht ab. Mal abgesehen davon ist das echt n geiles Bike, wobei ich anmerken muss, das ich die Dämpferblockierung und die Gabelabsenkung noch nie genutzt habe. Richtig abgestimmt ist der Handgriff zum blauen Hebel unnötig.


----------



## bullswildrush (8. Dezember 2015)

Das Problem hatte ich auch mit der Bremse, dann bin ich auf Hope Scheiben umgestiegen und nun hab ich deutlich bessere bremsleistung und der Druckpunkt wandert nicht mehr, Sinter Beläge sind verbaut


----------



## palexg (30. Januar 2016)

Was haltet ihr von der E-Thirteen 9-44 Kasette?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/e-thirteen/TRS-Kassette-11-fach-Modell-2016-p47082/
Sollten mich beim Umbau irgendwelche Überraschungen erwarten?

Ich habe bisher noch nie mehr Bandbreite gebraucht, aber im Sommer geht es über die Alpen und da will ich doch einen vergleichbaren kleinsten Gang, wie der bei einer 2x10, ohne das ich auf den Größten für Überfahrten verzichten muss...

Palexg


----------



## Thebike69 (30. Januar 2016)

Für denn Preis gleich noch ne Ersatz in den Rucksack
Naja, kenne viele die 1-11 Alpen Überquerungen machen. Aber die Wechseln eher das Vordere Kettenblatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palexg (30. Januar 2016)

Die ist nicht billig, das stimmt. Aber ich habe sonst keine Laster damit spielt das für mich keine Rolle. 
Muss ich beim Umbau etwas beachten?


----------



## Thebike69 (30. Januar 2016)

Na denn, kaufen
Demontieren, Freilauf und Neue Kassette gut fetten und mit 45nm anziehen fertig


----------



## palexg (30. Januar 2016)

Top. Werde berichten wie es sich schalten lässt.


----------



## Thebike69 (30. Januar 2016)

Es läßt sich gut Schalten. Habe es auf La Palma an einem Rotwild
R.E1 testen dürfen.


----------



## Chrisdacross (30. Januar 2016)

Brauchts dafür dann ne längere Kette?


----------



## Thebike69 (30. Januar 2016)

Nicht zwingend notwendig bei 2 Zähne mehr.


----------



## ron101 (31. Januar 2016)

Vorteilhaft find ich an der E13, dass die 3 grössten Ritzel (Alu) im 3er Block ersetz werden können, die restlichen 8 Stahl Ritzel kann man dan weiter verwenden. Dies ist vom Verschleis her günstiger als bei der Original Sram Kassette wo man gleich die ganze Kassette wechseln muss.
Getestet hab ich die E13 allerdings bisher noch nicht. Wenn mein Sram mal wieder zum austauschen ansteht, werd ich mir das aber auch überlegen.
Cheers
ron


----------



## czar (31. Januar 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Für denn Preis gleich noch ne Ersatz in den Rucksack
> Naja, kenne viele die 1-11 Alpen Überquerungen machen. Aber die Wechseln eher das Vordere Kettenblatt


Mit 30 Zähnen bist du auf einem Enduro bei einer Alpenüberquerung ganz gut aufgehoben. Ich mag die ovalen Blätter am liebsten, das passt für den ganzen Sommer in den Alpen und zu Hause kommt dann wieder das 32er drauf.


----------



## Thebike69 (31. Januar 2016)

Ich fahre immer das 30T Oval


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefan321 (7. Februar 2016)

Servus. Und ist jederman noch zufrieden mit seinem Slide? Fahrt Ihr alle noch den 50mm Atlas Vorbau oder habt Ihr was geändert. Irgendwelche anderen tunings?


----------



## Nukem49 (8. Februar 2016)

Ich bin nach wie vor überzeugt von dem Rad! Das einzige was ich geändert habe ist der Sattel (mit dem bin ich nicht klar gekommen) und der Vorderreifen (jetzt MAgic Marry). Demächst wechsel ich vielleicht die Bremse zu Magura MT5.


----------



## bikefan321 (8. Februar 2016)

Nukem49 schrieb:


> Ich bin nach wie vor überzeugt von dem Rad! Das einzige was ich geändert habe ist der Sattel (mit dem bin ich nicht klar gekommen) und der Vorderreifen (jetzt MAgic Marry). Demächst wechsel ich vielleicht die Bremse zu Magura MT5.


Bin auch mega zufrieden. Sattel kam auch runter nach einigen Tagen. Bremse habe ich mir eine Hope gegönnt. Will einen minimal längeren Vorbau evtl. den 65mm Atlas montieren. Dann lasst es krachen mit dem Traumbike!!!


----------



## palexg (8. Februar 2016)

Ich geb's net mehr her! Ich bin super zufrieden. Sattel habe ich auch gegen Ergon SM3 getauscht.


----------



## everywhere.local (9. Februar 2016)

Fahre es noch komplett Original, aber Tubeless. Ne Magura würde ich ggf. auch testen.


----------



## Nukem49 (9. Februar 2016)

Stimmt, tubeless ist es bei mir auch. Ich habe die MT5 an nem DH-Bike und bin total überzeugt von ihr. Zwar bin ich mit der Guide nicht wirklich unzufrieden aber die MT5 is mMn klar besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefan321 (9. Februar 2016)

habe die hope tech 3 e4  mit floating disc brakes und bin sehr zufrieden. schwalbe tubeless ventile und milch habe ich einmal reingemacht. gewichtsersparnis. mit weniger als 2 bar habe ich negatives gefühl bei kurvenfahrten im downhill  und auf strasse. wieviel druck fahrt ihr denn?


----------



## everywhere.local (9. Februar 2016)

bikefan321 schrieb:


> habe die hope tech 3 e4  mit floating disc brakes und bin sehr zufrieden. schwalbe tubeless ventile und milch habe ich einmal reingemacht. gewichtsersparnis. mit weniger als 2 bar habe ich negatives gefühl bei kurvenfahrten im downhill  und auf strasse. wieviel druck fahrt ihr denn?


puh. wenig. sicher unter 1.5


----------



## Nukem49 (9. Februar 2016)

vorne ca. 1.6 bar , hinten ca. 1.8 bar


----------



## everywhere.local (9. Februar 2016)

ja, oder sowas in der Richtung. kommt auch drauf an, wo und wie ich fahre


----------



## bikefan321 (9. Februar 2016)

danke fürs feedback


----------



## everywhere.local (9. Februar 2016)

Dabei ist aber auch Körpergewicht und Fahrgeschick zu berücksichtigen


----------



## bikefan321 (9. Februar 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Dabei ist aber auch Körpergewicht und Fahrgeschick zu berücksichtigen


natürlich dass ist mir klar dass auch das gewicht und die üblichen gewohnheiten UND das fahrgeschick wichtig sind.... fahre eher etwas härter....


----------



## bikefan321 (9. Februar 2016)

es muss mal langsam wärmer werden!


----------



## 00Bike (9. Februar 2016)

Mit dem LRS XM 1501 konnte ich auch nicht viel unter 2 bar fahren (fahrbereit ca.:85-90kg). Vorne wie Hinten ist mir paar mal unter 2 bar der Reifen so weggeklappt, dass Milch und Luft entwichen ist.

Seit paar Wochen hab ich einen LRS mit 30 mm innerer Maulweite (DT XM 481 Felgen): Nun sind die Reifen auch bei v:1,5/h:1,7 bar super stabil.


----------



## everywhere.local (9. Februar 2016)

wenn ichs ordentlich in die berms knalle, dann wandert der Reifen auch mal kurz  muss man drauf achten. beim Downhiller (minions auf deemax) furzt es aber auch öfters


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefan321 (9. Februar 2016)

00Bike schrieb:


> Mit dem LRS XM 1501 konnte ich auch nicht viel unter 2 bar fahren (fahrbereit ca.:85-90kg). Vorne wie Hinten ist mir paar mal unter 2 bar der Reifen so weggeklappt, dass Milch und Luft entwichen ist.
> 
> Seit paar Wochen hab ich einen LRS mit 30 mm innerer Maulweite (DT XM 481 Felgen): Nun sind die Reifen auch bei v:1,5/h:1,7 bar super stabil.


danke für den tipp. "breitere" felgen wären bei mir sicher auch sinnvoll. bin auch in der gewichtsklasse. das werde ich auch in erwägung ziehen.


----------



## bikefan321 (9. Februar 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> wenn ichs ordentlich in die berms knalle, dann wandert der Reifen auch mal kurz  muss man drauf achten. beim Downhiller (minions auf deemax) furzt es aber auch öfters


habe auf meinem alten dh die mavic ex721 tubeless. herrlich diese felgen. auch mit maxxis minion dh


----------



## palexg (17. Mai 2016)

Moin, 
Ich möchte mein Kettenblatt auf die X-Sync Blätter wechseln. Brauch ich eins mit GXP (6mm Offset bei der X01) oder BB30 (0mm Offset) ?
Grüß


----------



## Vincy (17. Mai 2016)

Das Slide 160 hat Standard BB92, brauchst da dann GXP.


----------



## palexg (17. Mai 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das Slide 160 hat Standard BB92, brauchst da dann GXP.


----------



## palexg (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo, 

ich möchte einen Dämpfer-Service durchführen. 

Welches Kit brauche ich dafür? Mit oder ohne HV? 

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=132194;menu=1000,2,119

oder mit HV

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=132197;menu=1000,2,119


Grüße


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Juli 2016)

ich meine high volume


----------



## bikefan321 (24. August 2016)

Hy!
Frage bezüglich Lagerwechsel beim Slide:
Habt Ihr bereits einmal die Lager (speziell eines der Hauptlager über dem Tretlager) getauscht. Falls ja, welches Werkzeug fürs Einpressen habt Ihr hierzu verwendet?


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. August 2016)

bikefan321 schrieb:


> Hy!
> Frage bezüglich Lagerwechsel beim Slide:
> Habt Ihr bereits einmal die Lager (speziell eines der Hauptlager über dem Tretlager) getauscht. Falls ja, welches Werkzeug fürs Einpressen habt Ihr hierzu verwendet?


Bei meinen Slide sind die Lager seid über 5000km drin , 2x Fett erneuert sind wie neu.Wenn du Tauschst dann nehme Hybrid Lager siehe
B. D. unter Lagersätze.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (25. August 2016)

...meine sind jetzt auch schon über 4000 kilometer drin,hab sie allesamt einmal richtig voll mit fett versehen,hällt ewig,kein knarzen,kein nichts,suuuper bike.ach ja,fahre ein slede carbon 1x11.gruß punki


----------



## bikefan321 (25. August 2016)

Das auf dem Foto zu sehende Lager hat sich beim Herausdrehen des Bolzens leider mit herausgedreht, da Schraubensicherung auf den Spacer gelangte und dieser dann wie eine Art "Lageraustreiber" fungierte.

Jetz habe ich das Industrielager wieder eingepresst. Dies ging bis zu einem gewissen Punkt nur durch Einschrauben des Bolzens.

Der letzte Milimeter fehlt aber noch. So kann ich nicht fahren, da Beschädigungen des Lagersitzes der Fall wäre.

Deshalb stellte ich die Frage mit welchen Werkzeugen dieses Lager gefahrlos eingepresst werden sollte?

Gibt es spezielle tools oder Marke Eigenbau???


----------



## Schelle (25. August 2016)

passende Schraube/Gewindestange/Mutter M5/6 + Unterleg- und/oder Karosserie-Scheiben und eine Nuss die genau auf den äußeren Ring des Lagers passt. Spezielle Tools gibt es - sind aber viel zu teuer (ab 50€ aufwärts).


----------



## bikefan321 (25. August 2016)

Schelle schrieb:


> passende Schraube/Gewindestange/Mutter M5/6 + Unterleg- und/oder Karosserie-Scheiben und eine Nuss die genau auf den äußeren Ring des Lagers passt. Spezielle Tools gibt es - sind aber viel zu teuer (ab 50€ aufwärts).


Ich danke dir. So werde ich es machen!!!


----------



## Schelle (25. August 2016)

bikefan321 schrieb:


> danke für den tipp. "breitere" felgen wären bei mir sicher auch sinnvoll. bin auch in der gewichtsklasse. das werde ich auch in erwägung ziehen.


Wechselt Ihr "nur" die Felgen oder einen komplett neuen LR-Satz? Spiele nämlich auch mit den Gedanken...


----------



## greifswald (25. August 2016)

Schelle schrieb:


> Wechselt Ihr "nur" die Felgen oder einen komplett neuen LR-Satz? Spiele nämlich auch mit den Gedanken...



Ich habe nur die Felge gewechselt, da ich mit dem Rest zufrieden sind und die xm481 PlugNPlay anstelle der alten passen. D.h. neue Felge neben die alte und Speiche für Speiche rüberziehen und zentrieren. Ist eine schnelle und dreckige Nummer ;-)

Hinten kann ich mit dem Druck eh nicht viel weiter runter, da ich diesen als Durchschlagschutz benötige. Dort wandert die freigewordene 22,5mm MW-Felge von vorne hin - sobald hinten Sense ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (9. Januar 2017)

Hallo
Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen ?
Passt diese Kettenblatt auf 2015 slide carbon X01 ?

Bionicon Kettenblatt B-Ring OVAL Direct Mount für SRAM BB30

https://www.bike-components.de/de/B...ct-Mount-fuer-SRAM-BB30-Auslaufmodell-p42999/


----------



## everywhere.local (9. Januar 2017)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen ?
> Passt diese Kettenblatt auf 2015 slide carbon X01 ?
> 
> ...


----------



## czar (9. Januar 2017)

ich habe genau das Bike und das Kettenblatt (zumindest eins, was genauso aussieht). Das Innenlager bzw. der Standart ist allerdings nicht BB30, sondern GXP Pressfit bei der X! Kurbel, die an dem Rad ist. Ob das Kettenblatt für beide Standarts funktioniert, oder das andere minimal nach innen bzw. außen verschoben ist von der Kettenkennlinie her, weiß ich nicht genau.


----------



## 00Bike (11. Januar 2017)

Achte bitte darauf das du eine GXP-Kurbel hast. Das BB30 passt zwar ist aber nicht optimal für die Kettenlinie.


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (11. Januar 2017)

erstmal Danke für die Antworten !


----------



## bikefan321 (16. Juli 2017)

Frage zu euren bisher gemachten Erfahrungen zur Haltbarkeit der Lager:

Bei mir hat sich nun bereits zum wiederholten Male der Lagerbolzen auf der Antriebsseite eigenständig herausgedreht. Es wurde beim ersten Vorfall darauf geachtet, das die im Rahmen liegenden Gewinde sauber sind. Bei der Auslieferung war kein Loctite angebracht.
Von bikediscount erhielt ich dann den Hinweis doch mittelfeste Gewindesicherung zu verwenden. Dies konnte dem Problem aber wieder keine Abhilfe schaffen!
Echt nervig wenn dies mitten aucf dem trail geschieht, da ohne die Demontage der Kettenführung bzw. der Kurbelgarnitur fast nichts zu machen ist.
Ich bin hinsichtlich der Haltbarkeit der Lager ein wenig enttäuscht. Da ich mich bereits innerhalb der Garantiezeit an radon gewandt habe, erhoffe ich mir nun ein wenig Kulanz bei meinem technischen Problem.

Bitte schildert kurz, ob Ihr mit dem Lager überhalb des Innenlagers auch Probleme dieser Art hatte.


----------



## bikefan321 (16. Juli 2017)

Bild Lager rechts


----------



## ASt (16. Juli 2017)

bikefan321 schrieb:


> Frage zu euren bisher gemachten Erfahrungen zur Haltbarkeit der Lager:
> 
> Bei mir hat sich nun bereits zum wiederholten Male der Lagerbolzen auf der Antriebsseite eigenständig herausgedreht. Es wurde beim ersten Vorfall darauf geachtet, das die im Rahmen liegenden Gewinde sauber sind. Bei der Auslieferung war kein Loctite angebracht.
> Von bikediscount erhielt ich dann den Hinweis doch mittelfeste Gewindesicherung zu verwenden. Dies konnte dem Problem aber wieder keine Abhilfe schaffen!
> ...


Ja, eine Zeit lang, bis einmal nach Anweisung von Radon Gewinde und Schraube komplett entfettet und erst dann mit Loctite eingeschraubt wurde. Seitdem ist alles gut, schon seit mehr als einem Jahr.


----------



## bikefan321 (16. Juli 2017)

ASt schrieb:


> Ja, eine Zeit lang, bis einmal nach Anweisung von Radon Gewinde und Schraube komplett entfettet und erst dann mit Loctite eingeschraubt wurde. Seitdem ist alles gut, schon seit mehr als einem Jahr.


Danke für dein feefback. Dann werde ich diesmal auch so vorgehen.


----------



## filiale (17. Juli 2017)

Wurde das Gewinde im Rahmen ausgespühlt ! ? Oder nur versucht mit einem Lappen irgendwie zu reinigen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (17. Juli 2017)

Mit einem Wattestäbchen mit Nitroverdünnung das Gewinde im Rahmen reinigen. Die Schraube ebenfalls reinigen. Danach mit Loctite hochfest das Gewinde im Rahmen und auf der Schraube benetzen. Mit 12 Nm Drehmoment anziehen und mindestens 12 Stunden warten bis die Schraubensicherung getrocknet ist.
Danach hält die Schraube bis du sie wieder aufdrehst.


----------



## ASt (17. Juli 2017)

Ja, ich habe auch Wattestäbchen benutzt. Allerdings mit Isopropyl.


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. Juli 2017)

Wattestäbchen ist gut, aber hochfest ? mittelfest geht auch . Hochfest geht sehr schwer wieder auf ( 100° ).  Gruß Bodo


----------



## daiko (21. Juli 2017)

Bei mir war es auch neulich der Fall. Nach Autotransport mit dem Rad los und der ganze Hinterbau am Schwimmen, dann gesehen Schraube fast komplett raus. Hab sie auch einmal komplett raus, entfettet und erstmal wieder ohne Loctite rein (gerade nicht zur Hand). Man kommt unterwegs aber an die Schraube ran sofern man die Kette vom 30T Kranz runternimmt. Passt dann noch gerade eben.


----------



## stebbit (11. Juni 2019)

Hallo, 

ich habe das Radon Slide Carbon X01 (2015) und bin für den Anhängerbetrieb auf der Suche nach deinem Kettenblatt mit 28 Zähnen. Kann jemand eins empfehlen? Die offiziellen von SRAM gehen ja nur bis min. 30 Zähne. 
Der Lochabstand sind schon 94 mm, oder? 

VG Stebbit


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juni 2019)

stebbit schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe das Radon Slide Carbon X01 (2015) und bin für den Anhängerbetrieb auf der Suche nach deinem Kettenblatt mit 28 Zähnen. Kann jemand eins empfehlen? Die offiziellen von SRAM gehen ja nur bis min. 30 Zähne.
> Der Lochabstand sind schon 94 mm, oder?
> ...



Hab das hier druff: https://www.hibike.de/blackspire-sn...-kompatibel-p8d197ce28fc7355d915cc28f12689f0e


----------



## stebbit (6. Mai 2020)

Hallo, hier wurde mir ja bisher super geholfen (Danke!), daher noch eine Frage: 
Ich brauche einen neuen Dämpfer (Radon Slide X01 Carbon aus 2015); es ist wohl ein Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir, aber kann mir jemand sagen welche Variante die richtige ist für das Rad?


black/190 mm x 51 mm / tune mid
319,00€


black/200 mm x 51 mm / tune mid
319,00€


black/200 mm x 57 mm / tune mid
319,00€


black/216 mm x 63 mm / tune mid
319,00€
Vielen Dank! 
Stebbit


----------



## bullswildrush (6. Mai 2020)

200x57


----------



## stebbit (6. Mai 2020)

cool, danke für die schnelle antwort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASt (6. Mai 2020)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> 200x57


What? ist doch 216x63, Tune ML3, wenn ich mich nicht täusche


----------



## bullswildrush (6. Mai 2020)

Oh stimmt, hab noch mal nachgeschaut, sorry mein Fehler ich hoffe es ist noch nichts bestellt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2020)

200x57 wäre die Auswahl auch viel zu gross


----------



## stebbit (7. Mai 2020)

Ok danke, war noch rechtzeitig


----------

